# LGBT ~ 2WW Part 2



## Skybreeze

*New Home Ladies!!

        *​


----------



## Belbs

Thanx for the new board.  

I have just bought some HPT's!! I am not supposed to test until Saturday but couldn't stop myself. Am now trying desperately not to use them  - I am such an  !!

I just to need know...


----------



## blueshoes

Hang in there, Belbs,

Just two-and-a-bit more days and then you can test!

You know it makes sense.


----------



## Belbs

I know - was silly of me.    Going to try and wait until Sat.


----------



## Misspie

Naughty Naughty belbs !!!! wait wait wait......

Even though I BET ITS HARD!!!!!     

xxx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Belbs wait hun you'll only drive your   either way


----------



## Belbs

Thanx for all the    . 

Have confessed to DW and she has hidden them!!


----------



## whisks

belbs - good on your dw for hiding them, mine kept begging me to do a test     now dont go looking for them now

whisks xx


----------



## lucky2010

well done belbs' dw... you're as bad as Julie, she's always hiding tests from me. I am a serial tester... did about 10 last time... what a waste. Wish I could just be patient enough to see if AF arrives... no chance!!!!

xxx


----------



## Belbs

*whisks *-    

I'll try not to. Hopefully she'll take them to work with her tomorrow...

I hope you are still feeling positive. 

I have been thinking a lot about where we'll go next. I am still hoping for a bfp but know that the chances are extremely small due to the bad cycle. I was thinking about IUI as it is cheaper that IVF but the success rates seem quite low. The alternative is for me to egg share as we really don't want to pay for a 4th cycle. It is stupidly expensive!  I really would want to get started straight away but we have a holiday booked in October so will have to wait until Nov at least. I also need to find a job. Going to start that next week.

*rach* - There's always got to be a sensible in a pair!!

Belbs xxx


----------



## Guest

PEM - I didn't know you had miscarried coz I was off the thread for a while.   so sorry to hear that.


----------



## dyketastic

Is started testing at 5dpo once    

Good luck for your tests Whisks and Belbs and all the other 2WW'ers


----------



## lucky2010

Dyketastic.... I've never been quite THAT bad!!! 

I'm on day 17 of a 25 day cycle today so not TOOO long to go now.... thinking about it a lot today though. Having abdo aches which is prob just psychosomatic but reading back on my 2ww diary when i was preg with Alex I had these then... prob just a coincidence but i can't help reading into everything!!!

Good luck all x x x


----------



## whisks

belbs - good luck with the job hunting im in the same boat as you and its really hard to get a job at the moment but just got to persevere. with the whole treatment thing i feel the same as you, after our bfn me and dp talked about what to do next, we have decided to egg share again and hopefully be second time lucky. after we have exhausted the egg share treatments we will prob go onto iui as not sure if we will be able to afford ivf but will do some serious saving if we need to.
i am still feeling quite positive and can't wait for my appointment next friday.

anyway good luck for saturday   

whisks xx


----------



## Belbs

Evening All  

Here is the OTD list

belbs - 15/8
maz - 18/8
lottie - 19/8
frenchy - 19/8
rachjulie - 21/8
katena - 27/8

for some BFP's over the next week!

Belbs xxx


----------



## Belbs

*whisk* - Yes, probably wasn't the best idea to hand my notice in!! I handed my notice in in Feb. After the last treatment I couldn't cope being around children all day! They have driven me to wine.. 
I am quite scared about trying to get a job - it is tough out there with the recession but I don't care if I have to stuff envelopes - anything rather than being at school. No more rsponsibility or stress until I achieve my dream of a family. What job do you do?
It is always good to have the consultation after the treatment so that you can move on and prepare yourself for the next tx.

Belbs xxx


----------



## Frenchy74

Hello everybody

BElbs - you've done so well so far it would be a shame to test when you're so close!!     for saturday!!!  

Maz and Lottie - just about a week for you and me to go!    

welshginge -hope you find my diary interesting but i fear you might need something stronger than decaf earl grey to keep you going/awake!!!   

I am not very positive for this cycle - am going to update with more details as to why i think it's not worked

Bring on some bfps though hope some of us get one! 

 and   to those who need them

Gini x


----------



## welshginge

Hey Gini. I read the diary yesterday with my earl grey and 2 slices of cake (oops) and it read exactly how I felt going through my 1st cycle. It was spooky at first but then I realised it's bound to be the same. We all want it and treatment is so uncertain. It made me feel better about losing the plot on my 2ww! 

Good luck for this cycle!! I have my scan next weds so as long as there aren't loads of follies I'll be starting again soon.


----------



## Frenchy74

hi Welshginge

Glad you found my diary useful! i'm sure the cake helped keeping you awake!  

I have to say that i find writing the diary is really helpful for me! I tend to reflect on the day when I update it which is good for me. 

Not long now until the scan then;     not too many small follies but one that grows big! Do you have polycistic ovaries or PCOS? 

Gini x


----------



## pem

Rach - just up t'road..... 

good luck with the waiting girls...i tested and got a positive  4 days after blast transfer this last time....bad i know but hey ho, will attempt to show some self control if and when we try with the frostie!

loads of


----------



## welshginge

Hey Gini. PCOS - I don't think so. My last cycle was fine, had 1 big follie & some smaller ones which were there but not likely too pop so hoping for the same this time!


----------



## lucky2010

Morning all. Hope everyone is well and coping with the waiting... Not long now belbs!!

Well, I've lasted another morning without testing! I only think I'll get as far as Tuesday which will be three days early. That is when I got my bfp with alex so hopefully if I am it will show up. Two of my friends told me they were pregnant yest!

Fingers crossed all round!!

Rach c


----------



## Belbs

*Rach* - lol!  I have managed another morning without a peestick too! 
I am dreading tomorrow because our chance of success this time is *so* small. I had been really praying and hoping - got my hopes up too high. But am now preparing myself for the worst so I don't become an emotional wreck if it's a bfn tomorrow. Thankfully it is at the weekend so my DW will be home all day and we can distract ourselves in some way. Fingers crossed for a bfp though!   

I have put 5ib on from eating brazil nuts and drinking pineapple juice!

I hope everybody else is coping ok with the 2ww.    

Belbs xxx


----------



## MandMtb

Just wanted to say good luck to you all on 2ww  

Am a bit quiet as work super busy/stressful at the moment, but keep checking the boards for updates.

S x


----------



## TwoBumps

Thinking of you Belbs, really hope you got good news this morning!!

We're doing ok, no signs of anything for either of us! On my previous BFP I got huge, painful boobs even before I got a positive test so now I keep prodding them in the hope it'll hurt!! It's totally unnecessary though, last time I didn't even need to prod... they just hurt everytime I moved!

What's everyone up to this weekend (apart from 2ww stressing!?) DW is working today & I'm supposed to be going surfing at Saltburn with my dad & nephew. It's incredibly windy so it might be a bit too strong, will have to see. Did I just say _surfing _ on the 2ww? You can tell it's my 10th, I've given up on avoiding everything I enjoy & just get on with things now. I figure that male/ female couples who conceive 'by accident' haven't made any adjustments & it still works for them so why not us?! It helps get me through the madness... but I still eat/ drink as a PUPO lady just to be on the safe side!! 

Lottie x


----------



## lucky2010

good luck belbs x

enjoy surfing lottie... am jealous!

I know what you mean about prodding in the hope boobs are sore... I'm doing that too!!!

Good luck all

Rach x


----------



## Belbs

Morning Ladies,

It is a bffn for me today! I am upset but no   yet. Feeling quite numb and wondering where we'll go from here. I'm sure we'll pick ourselves up and find the strength to go again. Going to call our clinic later and book the follow-up where I'll be complaining about the cycle and why they didn't cancel when El's oestradiol levels dropped so low. But that is another tale!! Will have a nice bottle of wine and steak tonight. Rare - not well done.   

Lottie - enjoy the surfing. I know Saltburn very well! I was brought up in Thornaby, near Middlebrough and my aunt lived in Saltburn. Enjoy.  

I wish you all the best of luck with the rest of your 2ww and will be   for some bfp's.

Take care & thanx for all your support and best wishes.

Belbs xxx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Oh Belbs sorry for your BFN hun    take care of yourselves and enjoy that rare steak and wine!


----------



## Frenchy74

Hello everybody

Belbs - I am so sorry for you!!    . You should defo have a chat with the clinic as it is not on at all undertaking the tx if you don;t have the best chance of succeeding. It damn too stressful! I have wondered myself if they (clinics in general) don;t care so much about best possible chance but care more about the money we pay them!! probably a bit suspicious of me to think that but you never know. anyway; enjoy your rare steak (defo the best way to have it  )) and the wine. Best of luck for the rest of your journey whatever you do next

Lottie - Maz you and me are the next ones to test - I have to say that i nearly tested this morning. i have however read a few posts over the last couple of days when women have tested the day before OTD and got BFN but then next day (OTD) have got BFP. I have therefore decided (for now  ) to wait until Wednesday! Have fun surfing! I wouldn;t say that I have gone as far as surfing during this 2 ww but I have been a lot more relaxed about "being careful" - at the end of the day, as you say, straight couples who conceive without knowing don;t put their lives on hold in the same way we do. I have been told many times that if it is meant to stick, it will so... 

MandMtb - your inbox is full; have been tring to pm you for the last few days! lol hope you're well. 

Rachjulie - if you do test early, that's 4 of us (lottie, maz, you and me) finding out around the same time. Hope all 4 of us get a bfp - there have been too many bfns recently and i hope the luck is changing. I don;t feel very positive myself but hey we'll see! 

for more details about me, and in case you want to know, i update my diary daily. Not done yet for today though, will do tonight. I am currently at work and should be working instead of being on FF but that is defo more interesting   

Hope you're all having a good weekend

Gini x


----------



## katena

Belbs - sorry to hear about your bfn - sending lots of   to you.

Good luck rach, frenchy and lottie on your testing - try to last and step away from those pee sticks!!!  

My 1st week of my 2ww has flew by - no symptoms of AF or otherwise!!! It feel really wierd and a little 'nothing' if that makes sense?! 

2 friends of mine have told me that theyre pregnant too...im genuinly happy for them but why is it so easy for every b*gger else?!!!

Ah well!!!

karen


----------



## welshginge

Sorry Belbs. xx


----------



## MandMtb

Belb's, I'm so sorry about your BFN.   for you and DW.

Lots of luck to Lottie, Maz, Frenchy and Rach who are next to test, we need some BFP's so best of luck to you all  

Frenchy, thanks for letting me know my inbox was full, its now empty  

S x


----------



## TwoBumps

Sorry for your bad news Belbs, thinking of you  

DW has had a slight 'show' this morning which is a sign her a/f is on it's way. She's due Tues so looks like a bfn.
I've had a few a/f pains too, I'm due Wed so feeling a bit pessimistic!  

We decided to go surfing today instead as the weather wasn't great yesterday... not that it ended up any better today! We only stayed in the sea an hour! Then had hot chocolate & fish & chip butties which were yummy! I'd gone with my swimming cossie already on under my clothes & when it was time to get showered & dressed I realised I'd forgotten to take my bra & pants!! I had to drive the 90mins journey home wearing my mum's bra and dad's Y-fronts (clean ones obviously, thank god they had some spares in their caravan!!) Oh, the shame!! My nephew thought it was hilarious though    

I agree with Frenchy about the pee sticks, even though it's soooo tempting I always make myself wait until OTD. In fact on my previous BFP, it was a BFN on OTD & only changed to a BFP two days later! I think we must have had a late implanter. 
I've never had an implantation bleed either, has anyone else? The voting section shows that not many people actually do, so just wondered what they're actually like?

Keep sane everyone...!

Lottie x


----------



## lucky2010

Morning folks!

Hope everyone is holding out ok?!

I'm fed up this morning... Alex woke up at 4am and decided he wanted to come downstairs. I was suddenly totally compelled to test which I did and it was a bfn. I know it's too early really, af not due till fri but I don't 'feel' like I am preg at all so feel like I needed to prepare for the 'proper' bfn to come. It didn't do much good in preparing me as I burst out crying... Oh dear! I know we're so so lucky to have alex but the emotion feels even stronger in wanting to be preg than last time. We can't try the next cycle as julie has an important meeting ( that irrational moi thinks she should rearrange!) and it looks like timing will be wrong for the cycle after that as our donor can't do weekends. So it looks like late October will be the next try. Well, hopefully we'll be in the new house by then and stress levels might be down a bit. Sorry about rant.

Good luck to lottie, maz and frenchy!

A fed up rach x x


----------



## whisks

Belbs - so sorry to see you have bfn, i hope you can try again soon  

i have been a bit awol for last few days as went to birmingham for my friends cp and also just been really busy darting all over the place, has really helped to keep my mind off things and now i am looking forward to friday (going to clinic)

going to dentist tomorrow for a filling which im not looking forward to  

belbs in answer to your question the other day my last job was working as a landscape gardener improving urban green spaces but im not looking for that type of work now as not really suitable when/if i get pregnant, so i am looking at office jobs or anything really that wont involve heavy lifting. i have done quite a few different jobs in the past.

good luck to everyone on 2ww  

whisks xx


----------



## Alison0702

Ah Rach man what you doing testing this early    You are a very naughty girl. I hope the negative result was just from testing early. Just because you've got Alex, doesnt mean that you wont feel upset. It's probably not helping that you got pregnant first time with Alex, so maybe you assumed it would happen like that this time, and cos it hasnt, its hitting you harder. It will happen. Can you not go and meet the donor yourself? Hope J had a nice birthday. Hopefully speak to you soon xxx  Let me know what happens xxxx


Lots of     to everyone testing. x


----------



## Belbs

Hello All and thanx for all the   .

I am still blocking it all out - I think being cross with LWC is keeping the sadness at bay!! We have our follow-up consultation next Wednesday and I'll be asking for some sort of compensation!! You don't get if you don't ask...    

whisks - good luck for the dentist and your appointment on Friday! 

Rach - I hope you have tested too early. Try and keep positive for your OTD.    

Lottie & Maz - wishing you lots of luck for tomorrow & Weds. Am about to send you a PM.

Good luck to everybody else. Us girlies need some bfp's.

Here is the OTD list

maz - 18/8
lottie - 19/8
frenchy - 19/8
rachjulie - 21/8
katena - 27/8

 for some BFP's over the next week!

Belbs xxx


----------



## lucky2010

Thanks Ali,

I would go and meet the donor on my own but Julie feels REALLY strongly that she doesn't want it to happen like that as she wants to be as involved as possible. I think that if we get lots of BFN's then it's going to resort to me going on my own as it's so logistically difficult.... we'll see. I think you're right that getting pregnant first time with Alex has made it a shock to get BFN's... oh well. Very low today. Had a **** day, parking ticket while picking up my grannys prescription from the docs; my family dog is just about to be put down and I still feel definitely not pregnant     all round.

hoping for happier news for someone!

Rach x


----------



## katena

Rach - your so naughty testing early!!!   hoping thats it turns into a postive!!  

Lottie/Maz- good luck to you  both too!

I am trying sooooooooooo hard not to test this month. The clinic said not to test til the 29th - but im going to test on the 24th as thats 2 weeks from insemination!

Still not having any af signs/symtoms...or any other signs etc - besides wisdom tooth ache!

Good luck to everyone else

k


----------



## TwoBumps

Morning!
Dw started a/f last nite so that part of our 2ww is definitely over.   I'm due tomorrow so hanging in there! 
Today our KD has his sperm test, Im pickin him up at 9 to take him and his sample. He only got back from Spain last nite so I hope being tired doesn't affect the production line! 
Keep away from the pee sticks Rach, there's still time for things to change! It was 19 days post egg collection (equivalent to ovulation) when my BFP finally showed up!!
Good luck to everyone else too,
Lottie xx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Sorry its a BFN for Maz hun  

Come on ladies theres gotta be some BFP's out there somewhere!!


----------



## Guest

You're so right Em!!!!!!
No pressure girls.......................


----------



## Belbs

Lottie, I am sorry to hear about Maz's bfn.    Fingers crossed for tomorrow.


----------



## lucky2010

sorry about maz'z bfn   fingers crossed for you tomorrow x

i'm 90% sure I'm not preg, just don't feel anything like i did last time. just nagging julie to rearrange her shifts for the week after next so we can try again soon. i work on icu with hundreds of staff so it's easier for me to swap my shifts but she 's only on a little ward and is the boss so it's harder for her to swap!

fingers crossed for all x x x


----------



## Misspie

Hi ladies, 

I've been reading and keeping track, but not had chance to post. Sorry Belbs and Maz for your negative cycles this time.   Lottie fingers crossed for you  
Gina/rach - both must stay away from the pee sticks, only 1 more day. Rach it could all still change try and think positive thoughts that it will!!!  
Katana - you just about to reach the end of the 1st week, how you feeling?

Ladies ladies, we need some happy news.....come on BFP's   

Lorna
xx


----------



## MandMtb

Maz   sorry for your BFN hun.

Hopefully I will be joining those of you on the 2ww soon.

I'm on day 15 of my cycle and had scan today. I was annoyed at first as the scan lady, enquired why we were having a scan on a natural IUI   Anyway I had the scan and it showed lining of 11 and one follicle on my right side at 19. She said she expects I will be getting a smiley face in the next couple of days and that my follicle should grow to about 22-23. I think the lining and follicle are good, but not sure.... am I right? I was a bit dissapointed there was only one, but DW said it only needs one!

S x


----------



## whisks

hello all

Maz - so sorry for your bfn  

S - im not sure but i think when you naturally ovulate you usually only produce one follicle? good luck for this cycle x

whisks xx


----------



## Guest

Whisks is right - you usually only mature one follicle on a natural cycle and yours is a really good size. It is the stimulating drugs that make you make loads. A nurse explained it to me once that at the beginning lots of follicles start to grow and then one take over and reach full size and then release the egg. At Oxford we never used pee sticks and always had scans on our IUI cycles. They scan a few days before they think you will ovulate and then advise you when to come back depending on the size of the follicle and what your mucus looks like (sorry TMI). They then make a decision as to when to put the little swimmers in - usually just before ovulation is going to occur so egg and sperm meet in the right place. If only it was that easy


----------



## welshginge

Hi all. Hope to be joining you on the dreaded 2WW soon. I've got my scan tomorrow so as long as there is 1 but no more than 2 follicles I'll be on the rollercoaster soon (although it feels more like a log flume to me).


----------



## lucky2010

Hi all. Julie and I have decided that we will try again in two weeks if I'm not pregnant. The donor is only available for one donation instead of the usual two over two days so I'll just drive (1hr 30mins) with some wrigglers in a pot in my bra and do the insemination when I get home... logistically not as difficult, ie no childcare arrangements to be made and Julie can still be involved in the actual baby-making!!... the things we do!!

Rach x


----------



## Guest

Lets hope that plan doesn't even have to happen   xx


----------



## lucky2010

thanks moo but I'm sure it will! Julie gets cross that I'm planning this when I don't even know for sure that I'm not preg but it's so little time to plan that I'd rather be prepared!!! x


----------



## Guest

You're like me.......planning, planning, planning! DP thinks ahead about 24 hours and I have already booked my nursing home bed


----------



## MandMtb

Thanks whisks and moo for informing me with natural ovulation there is only one follicle, that makes me feel more positive  

S x


----------



## katena

Lottie - sorry to hear about Maz's Af coming - hows things with you? sending you lots of   

Rach - how areyou doing? I get the whole planning for the next cycle thing - were having a break of a month if this cycle doesnt work. So im planning a short trip away - just in case!

S - youl be joining us on thr 2ww soon - fingers crossed for you!

Im getting to the point of needing to test now - its ridiculously early but i just need to know!!

Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

k


----------



## Frenchy74

hey everybody 

short one from me tonight - tird and need to go to bed - have updated my diary for more details if you want to have a look. 

Lottie - so sorry about Maz getting af    let's hope you get a bfp tomorrow    

katena - i have been very bad with testing - didn;t start until saturday (OTD is tomorrow - weds) but have so far tested sat evening, monday am, monday pm, tuesday am! all negs! as long as yu don't stress if you get neg result because it could still be positive anyway but not show coz way too early! can;t tell yu not to test when i have been bad with testing personally!   

MandMtb -      

rach - fingers crossed you don;t need to make that trip!! it's not over yet!    

right, sending lost of   and   to those i haven;t mentioned and who need them! 

Gini x


----------



## Belbs

Morning All.  

Just popped back on this thread to wish you all lots of luck with your OTD results.    

I hope there are some BFP's to celebrate soon.       

I am not sure where we are going next with out tx. Will update you when I know and hope to be back on the 2ww in the near future.

Fingers crossed for you all. 

Belbs xxx


----------



## welshginge

Had my scan & I have 2 follies (17 & 19mm) but looks like they could pop over the weekend so a bit miffed but can't pass up the chance to fertilize at least one of them can I? Nurse did OV test while I was there & had a very faint line so fingers crossed for surge tomorrow meaning insem tomorrow & friday - if not I want it to wait til monday!! My lining was 8.5mm which is good & progesterone for last cycle was in the 90's so defo ovulated.

I need some BFP's now to keep my spirits up! Come on girls! xx


----------



## Frenchy74

hi everybody

well today is official otd - 2 weeks since insem - and had bfn this morning and bfn this evening. the thing is af still hasn;t turned up! 

starting diet in the morning assuming that even if af hasn;t yet turned up it is a matter of time and i am not pregnant otherwise, surely, when some of you get bfns several days before otd, i would already have got a bfp! 

i will do another test in the morning and one friday if af still not turned up. 

lottie - how did it go for you?     it's a bfp!

rachjulie - how are you doing? are you stating away from the tests?     you're the next to formally test !!

welshginge - fingers crossed you surge tomorow!!!!      let us know; the luck re bfps has to change so hopefully lottie, rach, katena, you and MandMtb will all get one!!  

right will keep you updated
Gini x


----------



## TwoBumps

Hi,
I'm the same as you Frenchy, I haven't got a/f but tested this morning and got a BFN. Must be something in the air! I didn't test yesterday as I was waiting for a/f to start but then when it didn't I thought there may be a glimmer of hope, alas it seems not!
The thing is, I _know_ I ovulated on 6th Aug because I had a scan that day & the sonographer said she could see the follicle had recently popped due to it's appearance, that my womb lining was great & I had a good amount of FCM (couldn't believe you could see FCM on a scan, but she showed us & we saw it with our own eyes!)
So who knows!? We have an appointment at the early miscarriage unit today so they may scan me, which will be interesting. I've kept getting a/f pains since Tues, but they go off as soon as they start, and I was in a horrid mood yesterday so it's probably on its way!

Any news on ur surge Welshginge??
Any change with the pee sticks Rach??

Got my fingers crossed you both had two lines on your different sticks this morning!

Love Lottie x


----------



## welshginge

Don't know what the nurse thought she saw yesterday but I certainly didn't have any kind of line this morning! Fingers crossed it hangs on til monday.


----------



## Frenchy74

hey everybody

well, of course those many negative pregnancy tests turned into a confirmed BFN when af turned at about 9 am today! i can't say that i am very surprised and i am glad that i had prepared myself for this outcome. if i'm honest, with how the cycle started when they told me about polycistic ovaries and how i wouldn't have much chance if i didn't loose weight, i never expected it to work. 

I am glad i have plan B in place - started lighterlife diet this morning, will call clinic tomorrow and tell them taking time off - do you think they'll be ok with that? i hope that i can just do that and they won;t stop me from choosing when i want to go back and that when i say i'm ready, they'll let me come back straight away. what do you think?

If that's ok with you, I'll keep an eye on this thread and might even post every now and then. 

Lottie - how is it going? until af has showed her face you still need to keep positive. i have read some posts saying that bfp only showed a couple of day after otd. 

I can't believe that there have been so many bfns recently; i'll keep my fingers crossed for all of you now and over the next few months and hope to see many bfps!!!!           

welshginge - fingers crossed surge wdoesn't happen until monday! 

Rach - best of luck for tomorrow   

Katena - not too long to go now so best of luck to you too   

MandMtb - how did it go today? hope it went well   

thank you all soooo much for your support over the last few months, i wish you all the best of luck and i hope that i see lots of BFPs over the next weeks/months

Gini x


----------



## welshginge

Sorry for your BFN Frenchy, I'll certainly miss your diary.

Good luck with the diet & I'm sure the clinic will be fine when you want to come back! x


----------



## MandMtb

Frenchy, sorry for the BFN hun. 

Well I had my insem today, which went okay. I did bleed afterwards and have been continuing throughout the day, hope it is okay?! The nurse said the speculum must have caught me  

Well only a 2 ww now LOL - let's hope its third time lucky for us.

Love S x


----------



## katena

frenchy - really sorry to hear about the bfn - good luck in the weight loss. I did the lipotrim/milkshake diet.its hard work but thr pounds really do come off - its just keeping them off thats the problem!!

S - welcome to the 2ww!! Fingers crossed it is 3rd time lucky!!!

My af hasnt come yet - phew - its officially 2 weeks on Monday - so gonna try n last to do a test then. I did one 2 days ago which was crazy early and of course bfn!!!!

Good luck to eveyone else!!    

k


----------



## Belbs

Frenchy -     Sorry to hear things haven't worked out for you this time. You sound very strong and positive. 

Good luck with losing weight. My DW has lost over two stone since Jan and before that she found it really hard to do. She used a website called weightlossresources where you put in your statistics (height, weight, target weight etc and it tells you your bmi and how many calories you should eat per day. It's fab because you add food into the diary and works out how many calories you have left. You can put loads of stuff on there, such as M&S choc chip biscuits! You can even add recipes for dishes you make. When you do exercise it works out how many calories you have burned too. The site usually has a months free trial. Just thought I'd mention it as it worked for El. 

Lottie & Maz - I hope you are ok.   

Hope everybody else is doing well.     

Belbs xxx


----------



## lucky2010

Sorry about your bfn frenchy :-( julie lost 2.5 stone in a month on lighter life but stopped after that ad wad finding it too hard. Carried on with weight watchers though... Good luck x

bfn for me too this am. No af yet but she's def on her way:-( hoping to try again a week in tues.

Good luck at your appt lottie.

Hold out till mon katena!

Welcome to the 2ww mtb

Fed up and have been on nights so going to sleep.


----------



## welshginge

I need some reassurance this morning.

Got a very faint line on OV stick this morning & have decided if I get surge tomorrow I'll abondon this one, there's no point coz the clinic is closed on weekends. DW has taken it very hard & is devestated.

Has anyone else had 2 days of faint line before a surge (this is what I'm hoping for)?


----------



## Misspie

Gina and Rach, sorry to hear about your BFN's - Lets hoep your get a great bit   on your next cycles.    

Gina, I've been loosing weight recently, and prior our cp last year. Just by eating healthly and doing a bit of exercise I lost over 1st and abt a half. But then recently, as we were building the naught food every so often in our diet, i decided to go onto a low GI diet, as the doctor hinted that I was verging on the PCOS barrier. Well she was right, and without any excerises and just changing my diet only very slightly, so cutting out white carbs, I've lost another 6llbs. I really need to get under the 12st barrier. but i'm sure if I kicked myself and now done the exercise it would drop off.!
I just lack motivation, especially when your not getting home from work till late everynight. 

Katana, try and hold out till Monday, I'm sure it will be difficult but maybe keep yourself as busy as possible over the weekend, so it leaves you no time to test...  

Mandmtb, congratus that your back on the 2ww....  

how sthe list looking. We need some positive BFP's ladies...come on!!!!   

Lorna
xxx


----------



## Belbs

welshginge - sorry I can't help you with your question but hope your clinic was able to advise.

whisks - I hope your appointment went well today. Good luck with your job interview.

rach & julie - sorry to hear about your bfn.    

Have a nice weekend ladies. 

Belbs xxx


----------



## welshginge

We are abandoning this one  . DW has taken it hard, but I feel ok. I am gutted we will miss our 2 follies but we want to feel positive & we wont if we don't do it properly (in our heads). So hoping for next month to go well &   to have the surge on a weekday or even a sunday will do!!


----------



## whisks

evening ladies

to all who have had bfns recently   


Had my consultation yesterday, the Dr commented that as i only produced 8 eggs on my cycle which he wasn't expecting due to my age, that he thought egg share was probably not the best option for me again. he did say that he would however let me try egg share again but he would be more strict prior to egg collection and that if the scans showed i was not producing enough follies then he would abandon the cycle or give me the option to go ahead at full cost of ivf.
I have been thinking alot about the fact that i only produced 8 eggs and have had my doubts about doing egg share again as i feel that maybe i would have more chance if i just conscentrated on producing the eggs for myself and not have to worry about producing enough to share (sorry waffling a bit hope this all makes sense!!) so it looks like me and DP and the Dr are all on the same page
the Dr strongly recommends me having my own ivf cycle, we have decided that is what we are going to do. now we are trying to sort out our finances (especially now as the prices have just gone up - its £1000 for donor sperm now) we want to do the 3 cycle package if we can sort out the money. if not then we will still be going ahead with a single cycle in november or december and if unsuccessful then we will save money for next try.
whatever happens we have to wait til at least nov now (hopefully it will come round quickly)

good luck to the 2ww'ers   

whisks xx


----------



## jo36

Whisks - it sounds as if you've all thought it through and moving on to non-egg share IVF does sound the ideal route. But you never know, you might produce a bucket full of eggs this time so keeping an open mind on the egg share still might be the way. As the consultant said, you can still revert to full cost IVF if you don't have many follies at the scan stage. Sounds like a successful appt. though. And once you get the finances sorted you'll be well on your way to trying again, hopefully it will come around soon. Good luck  

Sorry to hear about everyones BFN's - there certainly has been a run of bad luck and its due to change course at any moment. Stay positive and I hope to hear some good news soon.

  

Jo x


----------



## welshginge

Hey Whisks! Sorry to hear your plans have to change but it may work out perfectly, I'll keep my fingers crossed.


----------



## Pinktink

Whisks - that sounds like a really sensible plan, and will hopefully take the pressure off of you   

I am so with you on the prices thing, crazy how much they've gone up by     me and Lynnie were talking the other day about how much this has ended up costing us   oh well, all will be worth it to get that BFP!    xxx


----------



## katena

Feeling rubbish so im just gonna off load - so theres no personals!

Our 2ww ends on Monday too - no Af yet so did a test today on a cheapo test - had a fuzzy line so got a clear blue and got a 'not pregnant'   

St Marys advise not to test til 19 days after iui which is the 29th - so i guess its just a waiting game now to see which will come first - period or the 29th!!!

I did get giddy and excited this morning - but it kinda feels like its been ripped away!  

k


----------



## whisks

katena - dont lose hope you still have a good few days til official test day, keeping everything crossed for you    

whisks xx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Katena- you still have hope yet hunny 29th is a while off yet!


----------



## katena

I know - its just that on here everyone waits 2 weeks! Well...TODAY is the end of my 2 weeks and no BFP 

But - no af yet!! Argh - this stuff is enough to send anyone  

Anyways - how is everyone else? Good weekends?

k


----------



## Belbs

Katena -    I am sorry to hear things haven't worked for you this time. Wishing you lots of luck with your next tx.

Belbs xxx


----------



## Twinkie

Hand in there Katena, a lot can happen in 5 days!!

I've just got a quick question, I got my postitive OPK this evening after the clinic had shut for the day after it being negative this morning. They say that if you call them in the morning after tersting they'll fit you in for the following day. As I got the positive this evening should I push to have the IUI tomorrow, will Wednesday be too late?
Suddenly excited and nervous at the same time!! 
Hope everyone is doing ok and we're due for a run of BFPs!
Twinkie x


----------



## Guest

Don't give up yet Katena  
My sister did a test when her period was a week late and got a   and then she started to feel sick so did another test and got a  !


----------



## katena

Thank you - still trying to stay strong!!! Still no AF - im trying to stay away from getting another HPT!!!

Twinkie - If you can get in for tomorrow then do - but i think Weds will be good too! Good luck  

K


----------



## lesbo_mum

Katena- its not over until AF arrives  

Twinkie- if it was me i'd push for tomorrow... but thats ok cause im paranoid i'd miss it lol   Good luck how exciting for you.. let me know how you get on... Be nice to here your esperance experience!!


----------



## Twinkie

Katena, hope you're feeling ok today. Thinking of you. 

Well we are now on our first 2ww after having IUI this morning. Was actually surprised at how quick it was and how small the sperm sample looked in the test tube!!
The worst bit by far was the speculum and even that wasn't too bad. No pain from the cathetar, no cramps, nothing!! I guess all there is to do now is wait. I've been told to test 2 weeks today which I think is the 8th September. I'm back to work next Thursday having had a gorgeous 6 weeks off so that should help distract me.

Em, The Esperance have been fantastic got me in really quickly when I called this morning and the nurse was just lovely. Good luck with your appointment. Not long now.

Hope everyone is doing well
Twinkie x


----------



## lucky2010

katena. hope you've got a bfp[?!

Twinkie, Good luck with the 2ww. sounds like timing was perfect!

Rach x


----------



## katena

Hey all,

STILL no bfp - i tested again this morning just to check. However still no AF! Rather bizarre!!! 

Although im feeling a bit   tonight as getting slight pmt-type feelings.

Twinkie - good luck on your 2ww - dont let it send you crackers!!!

Rach - are you having insem this week?

K


----------



## lucky2010

It would be next tues. Just waiting to hear back from donor. We usually inseminate over two days but he can only do one so may wait till end of sept instead... Haven't decided yet.

Good luck all round x x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Thanks Twinkie...

Come on girls where are all these lovely BFP's!


----------



## katena

Well ladies - im off camping.

Still no af but still testing negative on hpt's!! Very odd!  

Im sure it'l sort itself out one way or the other this coming week. See ya when im back!

Twinkle - hope your holding up!  

karen


----------



## Guest

Katena, it's confusing me now too so god knows how you are feeling  
Hope you have a great time


----------



## Twinkie

Have a great time camping Katena, hope the weather is warmer for you than it is here. 

We'll I seem to have come up with a novel way of forgetting about the 2ww altogether...Dp has had the worst stomach bug I have ever seen for the last 2 days and I've been so busy running around, sorting her out and worrying about catching it from her that I've pretty much forgotten about the tx altogether. Have decided that I would much prefer the 2ww nerves, this bug is awful!!!

Hope everyone is well
Twinkie x


----------



## lucky2010

your poor DP twinkie. hope she's better soon.

hope camping is good Katena and af hasn't arrived!

Well, if I can swap my shift so i'm not working tues afternoon I'll be doing a three hour round trip to collect our donation! Not done it this way before so it shall be novel!!! fingers crossed that the sperm doesn't mind the 1.5hrs between donation and insertion!

Rach


----------



## TwoBumps

Hi all!
We're not joining you all on the 2ww this month as we're flying to Cyprus this afternoon for a fortnight. It's going to be our 2nd CP anniversary whilst we're away & will hopefully be a nice little rest from ttc & an opportunity to eat & drink what we fancy for a couple of weeks. The folic acid is coming along with us though, lol!

Just wanted to wish you all luck & really hope we come home to some BFP's! We're all well overdue one on this thread!

Katena - hope your a/f stays away & you've got a mysterious BFP going on in there!
Rach - good luck with swapping your shifts to get your donation. I relate so well to how last minute all of this KD stuff is, hope this is the month for you!
Twinkie - hope you're DP is feeling better & that you're doing well on your 2ww.

"See" you all in 2 weeks!

Love Lottie x


----------



## lucky2010

After a very long day I now join you on the 2 ww. Otd 16th sept. Fingers crossed all round x


----------



## Lucky1968

Please can I join in too.  Hopefully, the 5 cell and 3 cell embryos that came on board today are still with me and growing like good uns.  

I'd forgotten how dolally this waiting makes me


----------



## lucky2010

Hi lucky!

I'm doolally too! Gorgeous tom pic!

Xx


----------



## MandMtb

Hi all,

I havent been able to log onto FF at home for the past couple of weeks, so taking the quick opportunity at work to let you know unfortunatley its another BFN for us   AF arrived today (day 13 of 2ww).

We are having at least a month off treatment and going to use the time for a review consultation to consider our options. 

It has been really hard for us, and doesnt help that there have been a lot of pregnancy announcements within our networks, including my brothers girlfriend. You cant help but think, 'why not us?'. 

Anyways good luck to all those on 2ww or on treatment... we need some BFP's on here.

Love S x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Oh S hunny i wa so sure it would be third time lucky for you guys!!    We'll still be here when you pick up with Tx again... Maybe next time we can be cycle buddies if the timing is right  

Em x


----------



## welshginge

Sorry about the BFN S. It's so hard when people around you seem to get preggers easily. Hope you are ok with the brothers girlfriend news - that's the one I'm dreading the most!!!

Huge good luck to rachjulie, lucky, twinkie, katena (has she turned up yet - hopefully not) & everyone else going   on the 2WW- we defo need some BFP's soon! xx


----------



## Lucky1968

MandMtb, so very sorry to learn about your BFN . You both must be feeling such heartbreak and disappointment. You just have to hang onto the thought that you are both young and with time so firmly on your side _*it will happen for you *  _  and when it does this miserable place you are in now will be forgotten in a heartbeat, I promise.

Hi Rachjulie, Thanks for the compliment about Tom. How are you doing, can you believe it's only been two days? I fluctuate hourly between 'well it's not going to work, so why am I bothering'  to planning the type of buggy we'll have to get. 

I know what you mean about other people getting pregnant so easily. This is our last go, if it doesn't work that's it, we've been planning and talking about this attempt for about 12 months. My best friend, who is thirty, told me yesterday that she was pregnant. Her and her husband only started trying this month, but as she said if it hadn't worked this month it would have worked the next - what a lovely position to be in.


----------



## katena

Hey all

Just back from a few days away in Cornwall so just a quick update.

OTD was last sunday - HPT was BFN....however still no AF...how very random!!!

St Marys is being very unhelpful - they just say to wait til next Tues and do another test or call them to request treatment if AF comes!!



S - sorry to hear about your bfn too

karen


----------



## lesbo_mum

Katena-Still no AF   When were you due? Are you normally late? 

Was this cycle natural or medicated  

Hows everyone else doing? Come on BFP's!!!


----------



## MandMtb

Emma, Welsh, Lucky and Katena thanks for your messages. 

Lucky thank you especially for you kind and encouraging words.

We are still finding this BFN really hard. We have our review consultation next Wednesday so lets hope we come up with a plan for a BFP.

Good luck to everyone else

S x x


----------



## katena

lesbo_mum said:


> Katena-Still no AF  When were you due? Are you normally late?
> 
> Was this cycle natural or medicated
> 
> Hows everyone else doing? Come on BFP's!!!


It was unmedicated....im majorly late...its been 47 days since my period started...i do have long cycles but they have been around 30-35 days.

I did another hpt today and it was still bfn!!

Random!!! This was No 3 of our IUI's and we only get 5 free goes on the nhs...so were now starting to plan ahead and think about home insems with a KD.

rach - good luck on the 2ww!!

k


----------



## Guest

Hi katena, sorry you are having a rather confusing time at the mo! 

Do u mind if i ask how you managed to get free NHS treatment? We have had to pay for everything!


----------



## lesbo_mum

Katena- How annoying and your clinic wont do anything.. how cruel they could do bloods to 100% rule out a BFP... your left in limbo this way its just cruel!


----------



## katena

Hey,

Moo....we went to our docs who were really helpful and they referred us to treatment. I think we managed to get it because ive got PCOS which i guess is a 'known fertility issue'. So....they did hormone tests and we were given 5 goes of iui....i need t find out if thats it or if we get 1 got at ivf too. Whats your situation?



lesbo_mum said:


> Katena- How annoying and your clinic wont do anything.. how cruel they could do bloods to 100% rule out a BFP... your left in limbo this way its just cruel!


No kidding...blah...just working on the assumption thats its negative now...its way too hard to hope for a bfp now despite the lack of AF.

S - sorry your finding it hard 

k


----------



## Guest

That's great that ur PCT have agreed to give you treatment. Hope 1 of the 5 gives you your long awaited LO


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Some PCT's do fund same sex couples I work in London and the PCT I worked for (not mine though!) do fund .
L x


----------



## lucky2010

S- sorry about your BFN.

Lucky and Twinkie, how are you doing?

Any AF yet Katena?

Hope everyone ok.

I am doing ok. It's gone pretty fast so far, I have no phantom pregnancy symptoms this time!!! Just trying to plod on and forget about it. Won't be able to insem again till November so have everything crossed!!!

Rach x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Good luck ladies im on on holiday for a week but i hope for some BFP's on my return!


----------



## lucky2010

have a good hol lesbomum... I hope so too!!!


----------



## Twinkie

Hi Girls,
Hope you're all ok, sorry no personals but I'm at work and trying to untangle myself from  a video wire!!
Today is test day for me, have to admit I tested last night if only so I could sleep. Both last night and this morning were BFN but I have no sign of AF. I normally start spotting on day 25 or 26 and it's now day 29 and nothing!! My body appears to think it's funny to play tricks on me and I have to admit because of no spotting I had started to let myself hope it may have worked. Should have known better!! Bit upset last night but teaching all day today and there's nothing better than 30 14 year olds to take your mind off something!!
I just want AF to start now so we can move on.
Hope those of you still waiting are ok and those BFPs start flooding in soon!!
Twinkie x


----------



## Lucky1968

We're on holiday which frankly has been fab in keeping me sane.  DP has taken Tom to some children's nature trail so finally got a bit of me time to bring lap top to a WiFi cafe and obsess in luxury.

Twinkie, I know how it feels when it's too hard and too scary to put yourself out there with hope, but it genuinely isn't over until the fat AF lady sings.  I know it was your test date today, but how long have you waited.  My clinic say 16 days, not 14.  I know it's no help at all but my fingers are crossed for you anyway.

Katena, sorry you are having such a frustrating time, I'm glad you are managing such a positive attitude.

MandMtb, how are you doing hun?

Rachjulie, No signs here, but then again there were none last time.  I have to say I feel so much less hopeful this time, don't know if it's because I can't greedily hope lightning will strike again, I'm so much older, fatter and wiser (in terms of how bloody miraculous and unlikely this pregnancy thing is) than last time.  But DP and I spend our time going; well if we get a BFN this time we can have a fab holiday abroad next year, we can go out for a fab night out in Manchester, we can spend more time with Tom ...etc trying to convince ourselves we will be better off...then every now and again one of us will admit in a little voice that they will be gutted if it doesn't work.  Ah well, we will find out soon enough

I have, of course, started doing that insane thing of trying to work out how soon I can start testing just to milk the torture of this situation a little bit more   .  Can you remember when you used to be a rational, sane, non baby obsessed person?


----------



## katena

Lucky - hope your having a lovely holiday and that the sun is shining.

Twinkle -it sounds like your in the same position as i am - limbo - stay strong hun!!  

Rach - whens your otd day? 

sending lots of    to everyone on their 2ww

as for me - still no AF!! I did another test this morning and got a bfp yet again. The nurse said to wait another 10 days - if AF not come to retest and if still neg then go see my GP. helpful - not!!!

I just wish my period would come so we could move forward. It really does feel like i'm in limbo land  

Karen


----------



## Pinktink

katena said:


> still no AF!! I did another test this morning and got a bfp yet again.


Oh Katena - I got all excited for a minute and then realised (I think) that you meant to write BFN 

Hope it gets sorted for you soon...

Twinkie - sorry to hear about your BFN -


----------



## lucky2010

Hi All!

Katena, I got excited too but also presume you meant BFN?

Lucky, how are you doing? when do you test?

Twinkie and Katena, bet you're frustrated in limbo :-(

I'm on CD19 of a 26 day cycle. AF due next thurs but two weeks is up on tues. Prob not going to test unless I feel i am pregnant or unless AF is late. I don't feel like I am. Last time I felt different by CD21 so I guess I'll have an idea in the next couple of days. Trying to stay busy but it keeps slipping into my thoughts. Not hopeful :-(

Rach


----------



## katena

OOOOPPPPPSSS   

Yup...i meant bfn!!  

Stil the same - still in limbo land. I think writing bfn was just wishful thinking!!!

Rach - good luck hun!  

k


----------



## Pinktink

katena said:


> Stil the same - still in limbo land. I think _*writing bfn * _ was just wishful thinking!!!


Katena you have got to learn which way round to write it - you could get someone very confused


----------



## katena

oh dear lord.....see....my head IS boggled!!!

Ok...once and for all....still getting BFN's (yep...negatives) and still no af to speak about.

My head is well and truely battered! Not been coping so well the past few days - been a bit tearful and ant really focus on things.

Sorry to keep on getting it wrong!!!

k


----------



## Lucky1968

Somehow it feels a bit wrong saying this here after the bad luck thats been happening, but......I tested early and       It's worked!!!!

All three different wee sticks say that I'm pregnant......gosh!

DP and I are a bit shellshocked, we were convinced I wasn't, but clearly delighted.  I know there is a long way to go and this is just another hurdle we've cleared but BLOODY HELL!

Sorry if this is tactless.  This was our only remaining go, Katena, Twinkie, MandMTB you have other chances and it will happen for you.

RachJulie, my fingers are crossed for you.  Goodluck


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Lucky so thrilled for you and your  wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy

Good luck to those still on the 2ww!!
L x


----------



## katena

lucky - i am honestly thrilled for you!!!!! 

Many many congrats to you both - its amazing!!  

Its good to see people getting bfp's - it gives hope!

k


----------



## lmb15

Lucky1968 - congrats on the   !!! Really pleased for you. Welcome to the world of more waiting between scans and still wondering if it has really worked!
Best of luck,
Lisa x


----------



## welshginge

Congrats Lucky - It's about time too! Here's to a run of BFP's (hopefully including me!)


----------



## Steph29

on the  

Stephx


----------



## whisks

Lucky - CONGRATULTAIONS on your BFP 

whisks xx


----------



## Twinkie

Lucky,
That's fantastic news, congratulations!!!! 
Really pleased for you both! Here's to a smooth and enjoyable 8.5 months xx


----------



## lucky2010

Yeah!!!! Huge huge congrats lucky and dp. I am absolutely thrilled for you. X x x


----------



## Lucky1968

JJ1, Katena, Lisa, Welshginge, Steph, Whisks, Twinkie, Rachjulie  Thankyou  

  

and happy healthy 

  

to all of us.


----------



## Belbs

Congratulations Lucky    

It is great news to hear of a bfp on this thread.

Good luck to everyone else.   

Belbs xxx


----------



## Damelottie

Brilliant news Lucky


----------



## Rach8279

Hello everyone,

I'm new to this thread but thought I'd say hi and see if I can't find some sanity during my 2ww!!!

I have just had my second natural IUI on Monday last week (7th). The first was last month but was a BFN . I'm 27, by DP Julie is 30. I stupidly got my hopes up the first time, thinking that it would work because of my age, weight and fitness all being good. Even after we got the negative result, I didn't take my period for 4 days which was total hell! So now, we're in the dreaded 2ww, my test date is 22nd Sept, a week on Tuesday and I don't think my days have ever seemed as long as they do now!!! Arrrrrgh! I'm trying so hard not to think about possible symptoms as I think that's where I went wrong last time. And my DP, bless her, is trying brilliantly to keep me de-stressed, don't know what I'd do without her!

So, I hope everyone who is in the 2ww or about to embark on it is well. I look forward to hearing all the news.

Rachel


----------



## MandMtb

Thanks for the messages everyone, to update you our review consultation went well, much better than our initial one – we requested a different doctor.  I am having a Hycosy next Tuesday to check my tubes, all being well we will be having another treatment in October – medicated IUI this time.

Emma – hope your have had a fantastic holiday and I bet your excited for your appointment next week? 

Lucky – Congratulations on the BFP, what wonderful news! I’m happy for you 

Katena and Twinkie– any update on the AF? I am still holding out that it’s a BFP for you both! I know it must be so hard being in limbo. 

Pinktink and Steph - Good luck with your treatments, soon you will be on the 2ww!

Lots of   to you Rach on the 2ww, is there anyone else on 2ww at the moment or coming up? I am forgetful without an updated list. 

S x


----------



## lucky2010

Welcome the other Rach and Julie!!! Good luck on your 2WW, it's total hell!!

I'm nearing the end of mine and am not hopeful at all. Is 2 weeks on tues but period not due till thurs. have everything crossed but am totally expecting another BFN :-(

Hi to everyone else x


----------



## Mama+Mummy

Hey everyone,

I dont post much so none of you really know me, but im of FF everyday keeping up to date with whats going on!! 
Just a question i hope someone can help with, im on my 2ww, still got 4/5 days to go. I guess im looking into things too much, possible confusing things with AF symptoms, but there are a few things that i havent noticed before...
I have had pelvic twinges/aches the past few days, also my boobs are killing me - even hurts to go down stairs...? (could be AF... ), but also very unusually emotional. Cried this morning when i had to get up early for work, and even had a tantrum and cried 2 days ago with DP cut my bread roll the wrong way!!! Bless her!!

This will be my first baby so dont know what to expect really... those who have already been blessed with a baby/falling pregnant, what were your early symptoms??

Im going crazy!!!
Sending lots of luck to all those on their 2 ww 

Amber
xxxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

when I was pregnant the sensitive boobs and a metallic taste were the main things - really hope that it works out for you
L x


----------



## Mama+Mummy

Thanks L,
Hopefully af wont turn up... and ill know for sure!! Testing Thurs am, so fingers crossed. Otherwise ill just have to wait even longer!!!

Amber xxxxx


----------



## lucky2010

Sounds positive to me Amber... good luck!

I'm feeling very miserable today. Don't know why. I'm 99% sure I'm not pregnant but am confused by the AF type pains I've had for days. I had these last cycle too but don't usually get them until the day before AF arrives. I have no sore boobs or any other symptoms that I had last time. We won't be able to try again for a while due to moving house. I think the fact we were fist time lucky when trying for Alex is making this much harder to take for me... here's hoping for next time!

Rach


----------



## lesbo_mum

Lucky congrats on the BFP hun i knew there would be a BFP while i was on bloody holiday typical lol I wonder who's next?

Who's next to test??

Katena has that AF turned up yet  

Twinkie how about u hun? Any sign of AF yet?

My holiday was fab.. shame to be back but looking forward to our appointment on Thursday woo hoo!! Our of curiousity how is a Hycosy done? I just wonder as if the clinic want to do one on me which they might as i had a STI when i was 17 which might have caused issues... Just wanna brace myself lol


----------



## katena

Hey all,

Rach - until your af turns up it aint over til its over. I know its hard but try to stay positive!!  

lesbo_mum - glad you had a lovely time...with regards to you worrying over an affect of an STI...i wouldnt worry hun! I obviously dont know what it was - but if it was chlamydia - one 'bout' of it which was then treated is low risk of scarring on the fallopian tubes. Its much, much more riskier to get it multiple times (even more riskier than having it and not being treated!!!) Good luck for thursday too!  

(new)Rach) - hi!! And welcome - good luck on the 2ww

Amber - good luck for Thursday!!! hoping for a BFP for you!!

As for me - my af appeared today - i knew it was never gonna be a bfp. Were taking this month off as its been so hard i just need a break and maybe get drunk!!! Were thinking of heading to Brighton to visit some friends too. So - a month off and then attempt No4!!!

Karen


----------



## lesbo_mum

Karen... sorry its a BFN for you hun... that whicked AF really messed you about this time didnt she!! 

Yeah it was chlamydia i had some random tests done when i was 17-18 when i picked up my pill and they found it i was so shocked and to be honest im not really sure how long it had been there   stupid me i know but i lost my virginity at 15   so could have been there since then... i guess we'll find out if its a issue soon enough... i keep kicking myself and thinking how could i be so silly but as normal i think with my heart and not my stupid head which is how i end up in these messes lol

Hope you have a nice time in Brighton hun...

Being home is so odd to example im already half asleep and it only aboput 9.30pm.... im still on greek time lol which is 2 hours ahead....

I seriously need to lose some weight again and i reckon i've put on about a stone   The consultant is gonna kill me on Thursday lol


----------



## Damelottie

*****-mum - I had a hycosy and its generally a quite straighforward procedure. They put dye through your tubes to check if they are clear. They insert a small cathetar through your cervix. It wa similar to having a smear I found - a bit of cramping but nothing much.

Love

LL x


----------



## Mama+Mummy

Hi all,

Still no AF, but not feeling very positive for a BFP this month. I usually get sore breasts for atleast a week before AF turns up, and i get pelvic cramps 2-3 days before, that generally get worse until AF actually arrives. Not sure what to think to be honest but trying to prepare myself for the worst, as my DP says "there is always next month". Which is true, but we all want it to be THIS month dont we. 
Why cant we have 2 cycles a month?? lol. Im so impatient!!

Katena- Sorry about AF turning up  Was really hopeful for a BFP for you.

lesbo_mum- Glad you had a good holiday  Fingers crossed that your STI didnt do any damage.. and at 17 i think we all think with our hearts not our heads!! Good luck Thurs 

Rach- Good luck for AF not turning up on thurs!! Im due thurs too... testing thurs morning... cant wait much longer. The urge to POAS is driving me and DP insane!!

MandMtb- Good luck next thurs with your appointment  *hugs*

Rach (new)- Welcome to the thread!! Fingers crossed for next Tues.

So.. im due on Thurs/Fri, but going to test Thurs moring anyway cos i just cant wait any longer!!! LOL.

Amber 
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## MandMtb

Glad you had a good hol Em!

Katena, sorry for your confirmed BFN hun. We in the same place as you, having a break and going for fourth attempt next month. I must admit as much as I want a BFP ASAP, the month off is needed!

Amber, nice to meet you, I hope its a  a BFP for you, thanks for the good luck wishes (my appointment was actually today!).

Well my hycosy was not the most pleasant expereince, but it was bearable and the main thing is they said that my tubes are clear, so for now we are sticking with IUI, but moving onto medicated. We hope to have one more this year in October,   its a BFP - I really hope we have luck on our side this time, if not we will wait to start again in the New Year. 

S x


----------



## Lucky1968

Thank you for your congratulations, ladylottie, MandMTB, ***** mum and Belbs

Glad you had a good Holiday ***** mum, sensible you to get all relaxed and laid back before jumping on the treadmill, good luck with your appointment on Thursday.  The weight thing sucks doesn't it.  DP and I went to see the consultant back in April to discuss this round of treatment and I remember thinking I could lose a stone before the treatment began, yet somehow Ive managed to put on at least half.

Sorry to hear about your confirmed BFN Karen, hope you get a good break in Brighton and that yours and MandMTB's next treatments are the ones  

New Rach, Amber 2www, RachJulie good luck with your tests. The miserable thing (or rather one of the many miserable things) about the 2ww is that you drive yourself mad trying to interpret everything that happens to you or you feel and the truth is non of it means anything. Nature sneakily makes all of those pregnancy signs exactly the same as AF ones, you've just got to hang in there and hope you are still sane at the end.  RachJulie isn't your test date today? I was 99.9% positive I wasn't pregnant too.  Fingers very tightly crossed hun.

LadyLottie, that picture of Alphie is adorable.


----------



## Mama+Mummy

Well couldnt wait any longer so did a HPT today. Just a cheapie one from Superdrug so im blaming my BFN on that lol. Still hopeful for a BFP, but keeping in mind that its prob a BFN and AF will arrive soon. No AF pains last 2 days, but very sore boobs still. So... who knows.

Lucky and Lottie, thanks for your good luck wishes. Fingers crossed 

Hope everyone is ok and staying sane.... this 2ww drives us all mad. I must add that i threw up this morning... (sorry for TMI!) didnt feel sick, but just thought "oh my goodness its coming up". Maybe something i ate... or stress?! lol.

Amber
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Rach8279

Thanks for your welcome everyone! 

Fantastic to hear your news Lucky...Congratulations!!!   

Good luck for anyone testing over the next couple of days  

This week is totaly dragging in, it's so horrible.  Trying so hard not to over-analyse little feelings but going a little bit crazy!!    I figure that Saturday onwards is my 'danger zone' for AF arriving. My cycle is never exact but will always be around 30-34 days. So Sat is day 30...we'll wait and see! Roll on Tuesday Test day! 

Fingers and toes crossed for everyone about to embark on treatment or testing    

Rachel x


----------



## lucky2010

Hi,

Rach and Amber, any news?

It's another BFN for us I'm afraid :-( we're going to have a break until December as we're imminently moving house and don't need any additional stress. Fed up.

Hope everyone else is doing ok xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

rachjulie- so sorry it want't your month again- happy house moving!!
l x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Rachjulie- sorry its a BFN hun.. good luck with the move and hopefully you get that BFP in december


----------



## Mama+Mummy

Hi everyone 

rachjulie, sorry on your bfn news, fingers crossed for dec.

Well af was due thurs.. but was expecting it thurs to sat. and its sat now and STILL no AF. Tested thurs morn but BFN..
Very sore boobs, and slight niggles in my pelvis that are making me think af is on her way. but not the normal cramps i get before af turns up. getting a bit excited.. maybe too excited. but not feeling tired/fed up like last week which makes me think there is nothing exciting going to happen. not sure when im testing next, think ill hold out till mon and see if the witch turns up. lol.

we need more BFP's round here, lucky cant be the only one!!  

sending baby dust to everyone xxxxx


----------



## Mama+Mummy

BFP!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

ive got a bfp!! i cant believe it!!
just minutes after posting my last message, i decided to test.... and its a positive!! faint but strong enough to see two lines!!! i still cant believe it... think im in shock. oh my god. xxxxxxxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

congratulations on your bfp wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy- is this your first atempt!!!


----------



## welshginge

Wow AmberKirsty - Congrats!!


----------



## katena

Rach - really sorry to hear about your BFN - good luck in the move and hopefully when you start again it will bring you your bfp!!

Amber -   congrats!!!!!!!



karen


----------



## lesbo_mum

Amber congrats on your   lets hope this is the start of a run of BFP's now


----------



## Steph29

on your    

Stephx


----------



## Pinktink

Yay! Congratulations Amber     (we have the same name! ) that's fab news! xxx


----------



## jo36

Great news on the BFP, Amber. Well done, you must be over the moon.   

And a belated congrats to Lucky too! Well done. Hope you girls both have a straightforward pregnancy each...  

Sorry to hear about the BFN's RachJulie and Katena.

Jo x


----------



## lucky2010

congrats Amber x x


----------



## Mama+Mummy

Thank you everyone!! Done 3 tests now and all say BFP. So excited!!
Hope all your bfps come very soon 

xxxxx


----------



## Pepstar

Congrats Amber


----------



## Lucky1968

Aw Rach  ,  I'm so sorry about the BFN, I had a really good feeling about you, shows what I know.  Good luck with the move.

Congratulations Amber.  Good luck with the pregnancy.


----------



## Mini Us

Congrats Amber  

 Rach


----------



## Fairie

Congrats Amber!!!!


----------



## welshginge

Ok - I'm only a few days into the 2WW (I'm counting from ovulation) & I'm driving myself insane with symptom watching already. What do you guys do to take your mind off it?


----------



## katena

welshginge said:


> What do you guys do to take your mind off it?


The short answer is....ANYTHING!!!

Hahaha...work...go out...see friends...dont buy hpts...wake up in the morning and quickly wee - (thats the best 1 to us for hpt's so ifs it gone i feel better!! )

Good luck!! 

karen


----------



## Twinkie

Welshginge - katena is so right, anything that keeps your mind busy and away from worrying and symptom checking!!

We're back on the 2ww. Had insem this morning. Didn't have 2nd scan as it was agreed that 3 follies was ok esp as one of them was a little behind the other 2. Ovulated today exactly as the nurse predicted I would on Saturday, so I guess the scan then was pretty accurate.
Went straight back to work after, I find it much easier just to get on with things or I'll be watching and waiting non stop. Was so busy this afternoon I actually forgot about this morning altogether, long may that last!!
Hope everyone is ok
Twinkie x


----------



## lesbo_mum

good luck with the 2 ww twinkie hope you get your BFP hun... i've been getting AF pains and mood swings all day so think she's on her way... she's due sunday but may actually be early   i have never been so excited to know my AF is on her way!!


----------



## HotChickies

Had our first IUI this afternoon, so now we're on our 2ww. Am going to struggle to wait that long!    

xx


----------



## katena

lesbo_mum said:


> i have never been so excited to know my AF is on her way!!


Hahahaha! Thast great news Em.....you do know that will probably be the last time you wish the dreaded AF to come....the rest you'l be wishing it away!!!!

K


----------



## Steph29

Hotchicks

Hope you get a BFP     

STEPHX


----------



## lesbo_mum

ha ha so true.. im hoping this is the last AF for 9 months  

HotChickies woo hoo you guys are on the 2ww.. good luck hunny


----------



## Summermist

Good luck on your 2ww Twinkie and Hotchickies. 

I'm waiting for my AF so I can start my second IUI.

This site really needs a good run of BFP's.


----------



## HotChickies

Thank you all for your good luck messages, and all the best of luck back to you


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hi Summermist,

No sure if i've spoken to you before... if not welcome!

Where you having your IUI?? Im at the Esperance and like you waiting for AF to start so can start IUI

EM x


----------



## welshginge

I've been an idiot today. I've done 2 tests even though I only ov'd on sat. Not even morning wee either but after 3 cups of tea - what a waste! Thing is I felt sick & had strange tummy sensations yesterday but I dont have them today, just lower back niggles. I'm in such a vile mood & I just want to know - seriously I feel like I could kill someone! I want to cry. Sorry to be such a weirdo but just needed to get it out!!


----------



## lesbo_mum

oh hun... we all do the peeing on a stick thing early its so hard not too...

Maybe the sick feeling, niggles and bad mood are the beginnings of a BFP   

Hold tight and try not to test again until next friday


----------



## welshginge

Thanks Em, just hate feeling out of control. Bet your excited to get started!! Hope AF turns up on time so you can get cracking!!


----------



## lesbo_mum

thanks hun... i keep getting AF type pains so i know she's on her way i think it should be sunday but i keep doing the knicker check and praying its today just so we can get started lol... heres me dying for AF to start and theres all you guys dying for it not to arrive for another 8 months lol


----------



## ragill

Hi ladies

i'm a bit of a newbie, only been lookin on the manchester post but just wanted to say i'm in my 2ww.....was reading katena's post about keeping urself busy ha ha made me laugh!! so true tho

i dont feel any different at all (we inseminated on mon and tues- so guess its very early!) but looking out for symptoms all the time. This is our 3rd time, please god let the spermies find my egg this time!!!!

good luck to u all...baby dust showers

rach xx


----------



## Twinkie

Rach - welcome to the 2ww, hope this 3rd one is your last!!!!

Em - fingers crossed AF starts for you over the weekend and you can get started on the Clomid. Hope they have a good choice of donors for you too when you call on Monday

Welshginge, it would seem every emotion known to man (or woman!) is completely normal during the 2ww. Try and hang on in there, keep yourself busy.

I know I'm only 3 days in but I'm so much better doing my 2ww at work this month rather than on holiday. I don't even have time to go to the loo never mind worry about symptoms!! Was really careful last month about what I did or didn't do but being much more relaxed this month. Played staff volleyball this afternoon - great fun!
Hope everyone is ok and has great weekends planned. Good luck to all you 2wwaiters xx


----------



## welshginge

Welcome Rach - fingers crossed for you. 

Thanks Twinkie - you're so right, I feel human again after treating myself this afo to a browse round John Lewis baby section (weird but made me feel calm & relaxed).

I currently feel like there a tennis ball in my uterus!   it's a good sign.


----------



## lesbo_mum

Twinkie glad you 2ww seems a bit more saine this month hopefully you'll get your BFP and wont need to do one again!! How many donors did you get to pick from?? Im CMV positive which the clinic said was easier as alot of there donors were CMV positive... we dont have much criteria any eye colour and brown or black hair thats it!


----------



## Twinkie

Hi Em,
We got a choice of 2 donors and actually got more information about them than I was expecting, still not a lot though! They called back within a couple of hours of me calling to say we were on Day 1.
Any sign of AF yet?
Twinkie x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Twinkie,

Thats good then... im so excited!! AF is on her way im spotting (TMI: Brown blood) just as i thought tomorrow will be day 1 so i'll call the clinic on monday and start clomid also.. they said it didnt matter if i started the clomid and couldnt get a donor it wouldnt harm me.

So guess its just fingers crossed they can get a donor on monday. 

Em x


----------



## Mama+Mummy

Hey ladies!!

Good luck on your 2ww's, its exciting stuff!! welshginge - its sounding hopeful  i tested so much during my 2ww but didnt get my BFP till the day AF was actually due, so there is still hope!!

Layed up in bed with an awful sinus infection, and my morning sickness has started, although its more like evening sickness!! not feeling great and looking even worse 

5 weeks + 1 today!!

 
xxxxxx


----------



## Steph29

Hi all,

Im only on day 3 of 2ww and it is driving me mad, it is so hard it is all i think about steph keeps telling me "Try not to think about it" but it is so hard  its the only thing on my mind at the moment.

Emax


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hey Em,

Its hard aint it hun i've only done a 2ww once but i drove myself around the bend   All you can do is keep busy.

Em x


----------



## ragill

*Hi ladies....well its 8dpo and i'm driving myself insane with ss. please can any of u tell me what (if any) symptoms u have had at this stage

thanx in advance
rach xxxx*


----------



## HotChickies

It's been 9 days since our IUI. I really don't like having to wait   

When I became pregnant with my daughter, I didn't get any symptons until my period was due, which was: extreme tiredness, arms and legs feeling very heavy, hot flushes and a sudden aversion to chocolate and coffee. I am a chocoholic...so I knew there must have been something up!!!

xx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hold in there Hot Chickies... how is DP feeling?


----------



## HotChickies

She's feeling OK. Not sure if we're going to test early. Might test over the weekend.....

xx


----------



## welshginge

It's a BFN from me. Was convinced I was but I'm not.


----------



## Twinkie

Really sorry to hear that Welshginge. Take care of yourself. Are you going to go for another clomid cycle?

I'm on Day 11 of 2ww and the pressure is just starting to kick in, I've done so well not symptom spotting but it's getting harder. I haven't got a clue if it's worked or not. If I were symptom spotting (!!!) the only thing I could mention is that my bbs are really sore and my nipples come into a room 5 mins before me (sorry tmi!) which is very unusual. Not going to test before Wednesday. Euggghhh this wait is horrible!!!!


----------



## lesbo_mum

Oh welshginge so sorry hun really thought you'd get a BFP . Do you know what your going to do next? 

Twinkie.. hold in there hun     Did Dr Chui say anything to you about if you could do back 2 back cycles on clomid if this doesnt work?? Someone on another board told me they make you wait between cycles for a break but i really dont waanna do that our plan was to do 3 cycles back to back before having a couple months break before either doing IUI again or IVF... Im a planner lol i like to know whats going to happen if this doesnt work... hopefully neither of us will need to think past this cycle but i like to be prepared lol


----------



## Twinkie

Em, The nurse told us they get you to have a break between cycles but I guess I'll check when I call on Wednesday.


----------



## lesbo_mum

oh bummer we really dont want to have a break between cycles we just wanted to go at it for 3 months then have a break! I've had really bad mood swings today one minute i wanna cry then i wanna scream and rip someones head off


----------



## Twinkie

We didn't want to break either but I'm trying to think positively about the break (as you know, thinking positively about anything after clomid is a challenge!!) I plan on eating all the foods I haven't for the past 2 months, going donutting at the ski slope and hopefully saving a bit of money. May even try some acupuncture before the next cycle. All that said, I'm still going to ask if I can run without a break!!!


----------



## lesbo_mum

Ha ha yeah i suppose thats a point i could go out on a bender and get smashed but yeah your right im also going to beg for no break


----------



## Damelottie

So sorry Welshginge


----------



## Steph29

Sorry to hear about your BFN Welshginge


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Welshwinge so sorry that your cycle wasn't successful this time around
L x


----------



## Misspie

Ohhhhh Welsh I'm soooooo sorry to hear about your BFN this time round. When ar eyou planing to cycle again?

Steph, any symptons currently on your 2ww? Not long now Friday is test day!!!   

Twinkie, they say breaks are better for your system, but motionally is certainly wouldn't help.    There is part of me that just wants to be put on the 2ww, but another that doesn't this whole process is very tiring!

Hotchicks & Rag, did you stay away from those   or did you test?   

Lorna
xx


----------



## HotChickies

Unfortunately we did test...which probably wasn't the best thing to do, because all the tests have been BFNs   AF is due on Thursday...so we have decided to wait and see what happens....

xx


----------



## TwoBumps

Welsh- sorry for ur BFN hun x
Hotchickies - stay away from the sticks and enjoy being PUPO!
Well, Ive joined u on the 2ww. Had an insemination last night because I was getting my fertile signs, then just done another insem tonight as I got my smiley face on the OPK this afternoon. Good timing so just got to keep our fingers crossed now. After I had collected the sample my petrol warning light came on so I called into Shell on my way home. If only everyone in there knew what I had shoved in my bra!! Ha ha!!
Lottie x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hi Everyone,

Just a quick post so no personals!

Had my scan and it appears i stimulate well.. maybe a little too well... i have one on the left which is 15mm, and 2 on the right which are 13mm and 12mm ish.. 

I have to go back on Thursday and that will decide whats going to happen... if i have 3 biggens Dr Chui may well abandon ... if all goes well i'll do the trigger jab on thursday night and insem on sat morning..

EM x


----------



## Guest

OMG Em, it's all getting so close now! I hope it all works out for you xx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Yeah im just praying he doesnt abandon   If he does im not gonna be responsible for my actions  I've already joked to DP to ply me with booze and send me on a man hunt lol


----------



## Twinkie

Em, you're almost identical to me!!! I had 2 at 13 and 1 at 11 but I wasn't scanned the 2nd time in the end we just went ahead after + OPK. Hope that number 3 slows down for you but the other 2 are perfect!

I'm at test day tomorrow but not actually sure if I'm going to test. Feeling really good at the moment apart from the very sore bbs but I can't remember how sore they are normally. Funny how when it doesn't matter, you don't notice. Apart from that no symptoms of AF or anything, I'm just dreading that negative stick and then going into work and trying not to bark at the kids.  
Still, one way or another I'll find out soon enough. Will prob decide I HAVE to test at 4 in the morning or something stupid!


----------



## lesbo_mum

Twinkie.. i really hope you get a BFP hun... im dying to find out your result! I keep logging on all the time to check in lol


----------



## Summermist

I am in a similar position to you Em. I had my third scan on Monday and have 2 follicles around 15mm on my left and 1 follicle of 12ishmm on my right.
I had to test for my LH this morning and didn't get a strong line although I'm sure I could see the faintest line coming. Got to test LH again tomorrow and hope its a strong line so I can book in for my IUI.

At my clinic they let you fo ahead with 3 so I hope you having 3 isn't a problem.  

Good luck Twinkie for testing tomorrow. I hope its good news.


----------



## lesbo_mum

Summermist which clinic you with?


----------



## Summermist

LWC in London


----------



## lesbo_mum

thought so.. it seems there happy to go with 3 follies but some other clinics are really against it like mine... so annoying


----------



## Summermist

Lets hope they let you proceed. I think its very unfair if they don't especially if you are paying for the treatment. I'll keep my fingers crossed for you.


----------



## lesbo_mum

yeah we'll be mega annoyed as we still have to pay for the scans and the clomid!


----------



## Twinkie

It's a BFP   
I absolutely cannot believe it!!!! Walking around school is a very happy haze. I'm sure the kids must think I'm drunk!!!!
Now thinking I'll test again this evening just incase it was some freak result.


----------



## Misspie

CONGRATULATIONS Twinkie!!!!!!!  

Did you have IUI or IVF?? 

xx


----------



## Twinkie

Thanks!!!
Was my 2nd IUI. 1st time with clomid.


----------



## Misspie

Thats great news....Steph and Em just got a BFP toooo!!!

Its soo nice to have happy news for everyone!!! 

xxx


----------



## Steph29

Hi Twinkie,

 on the   

We got our   today too. 

SO EXITED!!!


----------



## Misspie

Sorry Steph, didn't mean to jump in there!!!! It's just sooo AMAZING!!

I'm sooo excited for you all.

When do you have to call the clinic to tell them?? xx


----------



## Steph29

Thats fine.

I know its so exited cant beleive we are at this point it seems ages.

We need to let the clinic know on fri thats otd.


----------



## Twinkie

Steph, congratulations!!!!!!!!!!! So so pleased for you    
Does it feel real to you yet? I feel like I imagined the whole thing this morning!!
Oh god I completely forgot about calling the clinic, thanks!!!


----------



## Steph29

It does but DP (who is pregnant) says she dosent think it has sunk in proberly yet, i think its just hard to beleive its worked.


----------



## lesbo_mum

Oh i really hope this is a run of BFP for us all!!

Im so excited for you all!!!

Does anyone know when Amber is due to test... those 2 are really on my mind i really hope they get there BFP!!


----------



## Misspie

There certainly has been a few - time to update the positions in the list Em i think 

Amber and Lynn, had their ET on the 01st as per previous posts. So I suppose around the 14th-16th depends on what there clinic say for OTD!

All exicitng stuff going on!!

x


----------



## lesbo_mum

oh yeah the family list i'll pick it up tonight and do a bit of fiddling about!


----------



## Guest

I'm so excited about all the   s today . Well done girlies. We hope to be on board again in the next month xx


----------



## Battenberry

Congratulations Twinkie and Steph & Em on your BFP's! Fantastic news


----------



## welshginge

Congrats Twinkie & Steph!!!!


----------



## Summermist

Congratulations Twinkie thats fab news!!!  

Congratulations Steph on your BFP!!  

I'm going in for my IUI tomorrow. I hope it goes well as it was a bit horrible last time.


----------



## Pinktink

Congratulations to those with BFPs 

we are having a hard time with the wait and how everything happened but just wanted to say we are checking in to see how everyone is getting on.

our test day is the 17th - we aren't testing early as we want to continue having some hope until then.

The LWC said they may allow us to egg share again but put amber on proper drugs - if this cycle fails we are going to go and see dr venkat, this would give us a chance to cycle again sooner.

I'll post to let you know the outcome 

Love to all 

Lynn xx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hi Lynn

Been thinking of you guys lots so glad you posted  

Keep us updated and goodluck i have everything crossed for you!!

Em x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Wow congrats Twinkie and Steph great newa on your 's


----------



## Damelottie

WOOHOO TWINKIE AND STEPH     

I'm just THRILLED for you both


----------



## TwoBumps

Well done Twinkie & Steph & Em, brilliant news on your BFP's!!!
Have a happy and healthy 9 months!
Love Lottie x


----------



## MandMtb

Hi Ladies,

Sorry I've not been posting recently, but been popping on to keep up to date and wanted to say CONGRATULATIONS to Twinkie, and Steph and Em on your BFP's  

Good luck with your testing Pinktink, and anyone else on the 2ww  

We are back on a IUI cycle, 4th attempt (1st time medicated) so will also hopefully be on the 2ww again soon. We go for scan tomorrow to see how I am responding to drugs.

S x


----------



## lmb15

Steph/Emma and Twinkie - congrats on your               

Yippee!!!!!

Congrats again, enjoy the feeling!

Lisa x


----------



## Belbs

Steph & Em and Twinkie - Congratulations on your   Excellent news.


----------



## jo36

I'm absolutely over the moon to hear such wonderful news with the two BFP's. Steph/ Emma - what fantastic news for you guys, all good things are worth waiting for. A huge congrats to you both   And Twinkie - well done to you guys! You must have almost identical due dates with Steph and Em!

Wishing you all healthy pregnancies. Roll on the morning sickness!!   

Jo x


----------



## Steph29

Thanks Jo

How are you feeling?


----------



## jo36

I'm feeling so much more human now thanks Steph! The first 14 weeks were tough I'm not kidding you, but now I have an appetite back, lots more energy and feel on top of the world...mostly! Still have the very odd off day but I'm happy with how things are now.

Hope Emma doesn't suffer too much, but it is very reassuring in the early days when there is no bump or baby flutters. And beware of the constant tiredness and lethargy.

Jo x


----------



## snagglepat

*Twinkie*, huge congratulations to you. I remember those early BFP days and how unreal and amazing it all seemed. Enjoy them! Feeling dazed is so much more fun than feeling nauseous! 

*Steph and Em*, I am so, so chuffed for you. It's really wonderful news. Do you mind me asking how much your cycle cost? We think we're past using it as an option now that Rae is 41 but I've just been asked if I'd consider being an egg donor for a friend so we're pondering the options available to us if we were to try some complex egg swapping arrangement using IVF. And as time goes on if you have any questions about maternity services round your way then feel free to drop me a line. I've had a number of clients there over the years.

Long may the BFPs continue!

Gina. x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Well had my IUI done and now on the 2ww... 

Nurse said the sperm specimen was good 26 million   I was surprised by this as it looked such a tiny amount!


----------



## Battenberry

Great news Em, fingers crossed for you. 26 million to one sounds good doesn't it?! Positive vibes for you and wishing the next two weeks go quickly for you x


----------



## jo36

Good luck, Em, on your 2ww. Hope its a quick and easy one...yeah right!!!


----------



## Twinkie

Hope the 2ww isn't too stressful for you Em and you get a great result at the end!!!! How did you find the IUI?


----------



## Pepstar

CONGRATULATIONS Twinkie, and Steph and Em


----------



## lesbo_mum

Thanks girls... Im trying not to think about it but if im honest i think about it every second.... 2 weeks is so long!

Twinkie... found the IUI eye watering and painful... but it didnt last long so i cant moan to much!


----------



## welshginge

Good luck Em!


----------



## lesbo_mum

Thanks Welshginge! Do you know when you will do your next cycle?


----------



## welshginge

When AF turns up in a few weeks. Possibly. Hopefully a month off clomid will move my cycle slightly so I surge during the week (clinic not open weekends).


----------



## lesbo_mum

How annoying is that!! Im lucky my clinic open on a sat otherwise i would have had to abandon this month! Good luck are you going to do another clomid?


----------



## Guest

Hi to everyone xx
DP and I have had a bit of a break and are planning a natural FET cycle this month. We are booked in next friday for an ovulation scan as our clinic uses scanning rather than pee sticks. Because our blasts are 5 days old, 1 (I think, but not quite decided on 1 or 2 yet) will be put back 7 days after DP ovulates. I feel myself getting terribly excited again and trying not to. I just hope DP ovulates at the right time because our clinic will not do FET at the weekend so we will get cancelled  
Hope everyone is doing ok


----------



## lesbo_mum

fingers crossed for you Moo


----------



## welshginge

Em - yep another clomid, not looking forward to it but it must be done. How's the 2WW going?


----------



## lesbo_mum

Yeah not too bad apart from its dragging so bad   10 days to go lol

How did you find the clomid in your second half of your cycle, im finding im really bloated, crampy (like AF could arrive anyday) and also i have a dull ache in my back... how did you find AF on clomid... im scared AF is gonna be early (not due until 30th) and its gonna be very heavy


----------



## MandMtb

Moo, good luck to you and DW for this cycle  

Had my IUI today, so on 2ww again. We have usually tested CD13, as I usually AF arrives CD14. With a medicated cycle is it likely I may get a false positive this early as clinic have told us to test on Day 17 of 2ww. I dont want to wait as would rather test than AF arrive to tell me my result. 

Em how you going? I am also feeling very bloated. Hoping that will go down abit whilst not injecting, we have one more injection to do on Monday. I hate the injections! But like your DW mine has said she is proud of me as I really do have a phobia of needles and I have had to just let her do them without freaking out as I know that would have freaked her too. 

Who else is on the 2ww?

S x


----------



## dyketastic

Fingers crossed for all the 2WW's.


----------



## lesbo_mum

S- i hate needles to but i figure i've just got to get on with it and once i did it it wasnt that bad.  9 days to go for me... i hate waiting!

Dyketastic- how have you been?


----------



## welshginge

Hi Em, yep the bloating is bad - I always look pregnant! Don't get too many AF symptoms though on the 2WW I notice them more coz I'm looking for them!

As for AF - she usually comes between days 26-29 and the first day is heavy (no pain but I don't often get it anyway) but doesn't stick around as long as usual. My usual periods are 6ish days but clomid ones are 3!

2WW does drag doesn't it - I usually just sit at my desk all day not able to do anything! SOunds like your doing good though!!


----------



## lesbo_mum

Yeah my trousers are always undone at the moment lol... i weighed myself this morning and i weigh loads


----------



## whisks

CONGRATRULATIONS to steph and em & twinkle, im so pleased for you xx

whisks xx


----------



## lesbo_mum

7 days to go so im half way there... i've totally had enough now


----------



## kelz2009

Good luck girls on the 2ww- hope you all get  . kelz xxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hi Girls,

I've made a decision to stay away from FF until OTD as i think im making it harder for myself... just need to forget about it now until OTD..

Good luck to those due to test before next Sat and i'll log on on sat to update you all...

Im home alone today and im finding it really tough today keep crying for no reason  

The 2ww really drive you potty i hate it! Gonna go out and keep busy..

Em x


----------



## katena

Em - good luck...i know those waits are killers. Keep busy sending you lots of    and   

k


----------



## Guest

Hi Em,
I had to do the same a while back. Hope you have a good week and return to us with good news xx


----------



## snagglepat

Em, sorry to hear you're finding it so rough. Good luck with the distraction tactics!

How is everyone else doing?

I'm about to join you. Our donor will be here in a couple of hours to do our one and only insem this cycle. I'm note sure if the timing is that perfect - I have some fertile mucus but not tons and the OPK is a faint positive. I'm guessing I'm maybe 2 days off ovulating, but we absolutely can't inseminate tomorrow so today it is. (Tomorrow is Ember's 2nd birthday party so we've a house full of family and assorted toddlers.) I have no expectation of it working first time given our history so I'm hoping the 2ww won't be as bad as it used to be. We shall see...

Good luck all round,

Gina. x


----------



## pem

Hey gina....loads of    , you never know!!

loads of   to all
em x


----------



## Pinktink

It's official.

Good luck to you all 

See you in a few months 

Lynn xx


----------



## MandMtb

Pinktink   I'm so sorry to hear about you BFN. Take care of yourselves.

Em, hopefully hear from you with some good news when your back  .

Gina, good luck for this cycle  

10 days to go for me... and it is dragging, hopefully a weekat work will make it go quicker, as weekends always seem harder. 

S x


----------



## snagglepat

Hi folks,

Really sorry to hear about your BFN *Pinktink*. Look after each other. x

*MandM*, here's to time flying for us both. 

We had our insem at about 12:30am on Sunday morning in the end due to our donor being delayed getting to us - it was a killer of a late night given we had 13 small children descending on Sunday for Ember's birthday party, but we survived it! Yesterday my OPK was a strong positive and today it's very weak, plus I had twinges when I woke this morning which made me think I'd ovulate today as it normally gets quite sore for me, but I've felt fine which makes me wonder if I might have ovulated during the night. If so, we'd have inseminated about 24 hours before ovulation so not bad timing after all. We shall see!

If that is what happened and by some miracle we were to get pregnant first time we'd have actually conceived on Ember's birthday, which would be quite nice.  Our OTD is therefore November 2nd. Now I just need to forget about it all until then. Yeah right, especially given my body has already decided to do some of the weird things it used to do when we inseminated. I've become a really light sleeper overnight again. When I got pregnant with Ember my breasts gave the game away days before OTD by doubling the size of my nipples and making them much darker so I'll be keeping an eye out for the same changes this time. I'm anticipating being more of a boob checker than a knicker checker.   

Anyway, time to stop rambling on here and go and begin project distraction therapy. Watching Ember joyfully unwrap her endless stream of birthday presents when she wakes from her nap should serve as a good start. 

Good luck to all,

Gina. x


----------



## pem

Pinktink - so sorry for your BFN... 

good luck with the distraction therapy ladies - I have loads of ironing, painting, gardening to do if anyones interested!


----------



## MandMtb

[email protected] snagglepat, I think I am more a boob checker than knicker checker too! Glad you got the insem and welcome to the wait with me. 

Pem, thanks for the offer of jobs, ha! 

DW and I have already picked the holiday we will go on in November if we have a BFN, so I am willing the time away, as either was now I have something to look forwards too (although I know which I would prefer the most). I was being a bit silly and trying to get DW to book the holiday, thinking reverse psychology might work. Funny how our brains work on a 2ww?! But she said NO LOL. 

Hope everyone else is doing okay?

S x


----------



## have_a_go

Hi all on 2ww

This is 7DPO and its driving me nuts.....feel like i am going mad! One min convinced its worked and other i am convinced i am not as i don't "feel" pregnant!! Ahhh  Is this normal??

Sorry to those with the recent BFN's. 


Dawn


----------



## Summermist

I think its really hard to know how to feel. I have no idea if you can 'feel' pregnant. I'm trying to remember if I feel any different from my first 2ww when it didn't work. All that is different as far as I can tell is my breasts are more sore.

Have you had any symptoms?

I am just hoping and praying for a positive result this time.   

Good luck anyone else on their 2ww wait.


----------



## Guest

I knew I was pregnant about 4 days before my period was due because my usual PMT never arrived. Normally I cry at anything during those days!
Good luck to everyone


----------



## have_a_go

My boobs are really sore, but still a week to go before AF am thinking its too sonn for symptoms!

good luck every one fingers crossed!


----------



## nismat

I think that sometimes it is possible to have signs of pregnancy in the last few days of your 2ww - but it's often only possible to truly identify these with hindsight, after you've got your BFP!! Before that, you can have all kinds of crazy maybe-symptoms, but you just drive yourself completely mad thinking am I/aren't I pregnant? is this really a symptom, is it just PMT? etc etc etc. 

Having said that, I did have a suspicion that I was pregnant the time I actually was (although of course I'd also convinced myself it had worked on a few of my negative cycles  ) For me, like for moo, it was the absence of pre-menstrual symptoms that tipped me the wink that me might have struck lucky; that and my super-sore boobs (which normally got quite tender just before my period, but were incredibly sensitive that time). It was only the last couple of days before testing though. 

However, my friend who has recently got pregnant with her second child (and it worked the first month they were trying - grr!  ) started feeling "off" about 5 days before she was due to come on. She couldn't quite believe that she was pregnant, having not expected it to happen that quickly, but sure enough, she was.


----------



## snagglepat

That's really interesting. The cycle I actually was pregnant I got all my normal premenstrual symptoms even stronger than normal, so completely the opposite of you guys. It was the sore, big and just entirely different breast situation that was the real giveaway, so at least that seems to be consistent with us all. I was pretty sure it had worked days before test day too.

Have-a-go, it might be a bit early for symptoms, but then perhaps not. I'm not sure I had symptoms as early as a week to go but I'd say it was a good 4-5 days before test day, so 9-10 DPO. I've got my fingers crossed for you. 

It just occurred to me that I had no idea whether we had any pregnancy tests in or not. I checked and we have three left over from last time, but they're all past their date. I'm guessing they'd be no good as early tests as the sensitivity might be off but do you think they might still work at or beyond test day? It would save having to buy any more.

Gina. x


----------



## nismat

Hmmm, I've got some very out of date pregnancy tests too! I wasn't planning on testing at all early, but in the end got so fed up that we did test a day early, but Karen went out and bought a Clearblue test, as we wanted to be sure of the result, either way. I was then planning on trying out the old tests to see if they worked, but as it was a negative anyway, there didn't seem much point. 
I reckon that they would probably still work to be honest; if you get to past your test day anyway, there's no harm in using them I'd say! Although I suppose it depends on how long/reliable your LP is; for me, if I even got to test date (on a cycle without progesterone support), I'd be pretty darned certain I was pregnant even without testing


----------



## Mini Us

to all that got   

I'm on 2ww too but been keeping away from the boards as the last few weeks have just been painfully stressful. What with being told by the doctor during our consultation that I have very low fertility based on my AMH and not to bother with IUI, I've just been in a weird head-space.

I was feeling preggies 2 days after the insem but I'm convinced that it was all psychological  

I've been feeling really tired these past 10 days but that could all be down to general life stress.

On the sore boobies issue: I'm feeling the opposite   My boobs are usually sore and heavy in the days leading up to   but it's not this week. I was paying close attention when I got in this evening and although the look (marginally) bigger, they don't feel sore or heavy...dunno if that's a good thing or not     is due today but no sign yet     Hope it stays away    

Good luck to everyone waiting


----------



## nismat

Hi Mini Us, sorry you're having a tough time, especially with being told you have low fertility. What was your AMH result? I've got low AMH and a diminished ovarian reserve (FSH OK though), but certainly for me, it seems like this has more impact on the success of IVF than IUI! Basically, if you can produce an egg each month, then you've got pretty much the same odds as anyone else trying via IUI. However, if you go on to IVF, if you've got fewer potential eggs in your ovaries (which is what low AMH indicates), the chances are that you will respond poorly to drugs and only produce a few eggs at best, which then reduces your chances overall because there are fewer to go through the whole risky process of fertilisation/growing in the lab/embryo transfer. This is my scenario, but we're still giving it one last shot at IVF on a short protocol (which tends to work better if you have lower fertility), just because we feel that we'd always regret it if we did. However, our consultant has said that our chances are only 5-10%. It would probably be the same/higher with IUI, but we can't know for sure that sperm and egg are meeting (and this would seem to have been a major problem in our attempts at IUI when we were TTC before), so that's why we are giving IVF one last attempt, and hang the expense! 
Wishing you luck


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hi Ladies,

Just a quick post so not personals sorry feeling a bit pooh!

I cracked this morning and tested got a BFN.. not surprised.. i'll test again on Sat but cant see it changing... im not so much upset as angry with my body which is odd   Just looking forward to starting another cycle.

Em x


----------



## Guest

Hi Em    
Hope it's just too early xx


----------



## Guest

Really looking forward to a day off tomorrow and having nothing to get up for and then DP suddenly reminded me that we have to go to Oxford for her ovulation scan. How did I forget! I am now all excited again especially as it is DS' 2nd birthday on tuesday so it would be extra special if we are good to go! Must keep my feet on the ground  

How is everyone else?


----------



## Steph29

Sorry to hear you got a BFN, hopefully it is that its just early fingers crossed.    

Stephx


----------



## Misspie

Hi ladies, 

Em - Sorry to hear about your negative, lets hope its just a bit too early  

Moo - What times your appointment tomorrow? We have our second scan tomorrow to see how the follies are doing as they upped my injections on Wed as they weren't growing much!!! We will be there at 10.15.

L
xx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hi Girls,

hope your all well... i've kind of neglected FF for a few days... i'll be back a bit more soon to catch up!

Well today im spotting so i know the witch is on her way.. i phoned the clinic as i think AF will arrive full flow tomorrow or sunday so they me booked in for a scan 10am on monday to check for cysts... if all's ok then i'll start the clomid again... WE WILL GET THERE!!!

Em x


----------



## Guest

Misspie said:


> Moo - What times your appointment tomorrow? We have our second scan tomorrow to see how the follies are doing as they upped my injections on Wed as they weren't growing much!!! We will be there at 10.15.


We must have been in the waiting room together as our appointment was at 10am but we were late going through! We had the little horror with us who never shuts up for a second so you can't have missed him if we were there at the same time. I can't believe how posh the building is. DS was very disappointed that they haven't got any toys in the waiting room anymore - and so was I! 
How did your scan go? 
DP has to start peeing on sticks now and aslong as she doesn't get a surge over this weekend then we will be OK for an FET the week after as our blasts are 5 days old so they put back in 7 days after surge. Have agreed to put just one back in this time as a very high chance of twins otherwise 
DS told the nurse that it was a swimming pool when he looked at the picture of DP's uterus


----------



## snagglepat

Hi folks,

*Em*, sorry to hear that it looks like a definite BFN for you now. The PMA sounds fab though - you will get there! 

Fingers crossed for a well-timed surge for you guys *Moo*.

*Mini Us*, how are you doing now?

We've had a bit of a strange turn of events here. After my positive OPK and fertile mucus on the weekend we thought that the insem on Saturday night was well timed, but I've continued to have fertile mucus all week. Then yesterday afternoon I started to get ovulation pains - five days after the insem! Argh! I sent a text message to our donor to let him know the timing was all off and he offered to drive over again so at 1am this morning we had another insemination. (He always comes painfully late - but we were so grateful that he offered to come again at all we had no choice but to go along with it.) I'm still getting the ovulation pains so it hasn't popped yet. With luck it will do in the next 24 hours and we'll still be in with a chance, but it means that those 5 days I thought I was on the 2ww I actually wasn't. We have another two weeks to go now. Hmph!

Oh well, at least we're still in with a chance this cycle.

Best wishes to all!

Gina. x


----------



## nismat

Is there such a thing as a double ovulation Gina?? It sounded like you had all the signs at the weekend, but then as you say it sounds like it now too. How aggravating, but at least you haven't missed out on your chance this month, with your willing (albeit night-owl!) donor  

BTW, adorable new picture of 2yr old Ember


----------



## MandMtb

Em,   I'm so sorry for your BFN hun, I was really holding out for you.

S x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Thanks guys  

MandMtb when is your OTD?? Hope its a BFP for you hun   

AF is still not hear proper yet... she's gone shy on me now just had some brown gungy stuff (Sorry TMI  ) now its gone again   Hope im on day 2  or 3 by monday as my scan's booked!!!!

Em x


----------



## Mini Us

Em - Hang in there (sent you a pm too)

snagglepat -   is here  

So she came today 2 days late! My cycle's always been 25/26 days and this cycle I needed her to stay away, it's 27 days! I don't even think I've ever had a 27day cycle before. What does it all mean I'm still gonna test tomorrow morning but not expecting any good news


----------



## snagglepat

*Nismat*, you're scaring me. If there is such a thing as double ovulation and we've timed it right both times, well, er, I don't think I'll finish that sentence. Let's just hope that we don't have to start thinking about how to fit an extra bedroom into the house...

*Mini Us*, I'm really sorry that AF has arrived. It seems quite common that cycles that used to be really regular suddenly go a bit haywire once you start TTC. I'm sure it has something to do with the huge emotional energy we put into it, but it happened to us just this cycle too, albeit in a different way. Try not to lose heart. 27 day cycles are still really healthy and normal, even if it's a bit unusual for you. You will get there!

*Em*, you never know, it could have been an implantation bleed. When we got pregnant with Ember I got a bit of spotting at 12 dpo that then disappeared. We got a BFP the next day... Sending tons of good luck vibes your way.   

I'm still twinging, so no ovulation here yet. *sigh* I'll be drawing my pension by the time this follie pops!

Good luck all,

Gina. x


----------



## Mini Us

*snagglepat* - Thanks... 

*nismat* - Thanks for your post. My AMH was 9.8. We can't afford IVF at the moment (we doing tx privately)...we would have to save for a few months for even the 1st tx and we don't think our mental state can handle the frustration of the wait, what with all the bumps and buggies that all most run us over everytime we step out the door.

DP and I are trying to both keep up brave faces for each other...she's read up quite a bit today and has found a lot of stuff on women who had what seemed like regular periods during the 1st trimester... dare we hope? Ahhhh...this is driving me


----------



## nismat

Hi again Mini Us, sorry to hear that it sounds like your period is here   
Although I don't know a great deal about AMH (I hadn't even heard of it 6 months ago!), with a level of 9.83, you haven't got a seriously low result. I think that you should try and see a consultant again to talk about the AMH, and its implications for you individually. You need to get them to tell you exactly where you fall in the categories of what's normal/low normal/low/very low. Part of the problem is that there is more than one way of measuring AMH, so it can all get quite confusing. On the whole, I think most UK clinics use the pmol measurement scale
This is what I found on a site for Helix Clinic "AMH levels are considered optimal between 28.6 pmol/L - 48.5 pmol/L, satisfactory between 15.7 pmol/L - 28.6 pmol/L and low between 2.2 pmol/L - 15.7 pmol/L. They do not vary through the menstrual cycle and can be measured on any day."
I know that won't be wildly encouraging, but you are not right down at the very low end of the scale.


----------



## Mini Us

*nismat* - Yeah the consultant told us that it was low and when she was showing me the stats for IUI, she said not to bother looking within my age bracket that I have the fertility of a 40yr old. She wanted me to do an antral follicle count scan and then go straight to IVF. But then I had 2 good sized follies in this cycle without meds, so I don't really know


----------



## nismat

If you had 2 good sized follicles without any meds, then it sounds like you couldn't possibly wish for more! I know that it's probably a BFN this time, but so much is down to chance. 
I would definitely stick to trying IUI for a while if I were you (even without the financial implications of IVF). I do find it slightly odd that the consultant thought that a low AMH result means you would be better going straight to IVF, as generally low AMH means that you will be a poor responder to IVF drugs (and bear this in mind if you are encouraged towards medicated IUI cycles too - I never produced more than one follie on my medicated IUIs, and although obviously I wasn't tested for AMH at the time, I wonder if it was because it was already on the low side back then in 2005/06.) I'd be very interested to hear the consultant's reasoning for the IVF suggestion! 
Do you know what your cd2/3 FSH level was? It can be very helfpul to look at the two measurements together, as if you have a decent/normal FSH level, then it certainly would seem like your ovaries aren't having to work too hard at popping out an egg (or two!). 
Where are you having treatment? And was this your first IUI cycle? If so, as rather more of a TTC veteran than you, I'd stick with what you're doing, despite what the consultant says


----------



## Mini Us

*nismat* - FSH was 6.2 u/L which the consultant said was normal. I'm really glad for your message cos this is our 1st go so there's a lot we don't know. We're at Bridge clinic - London.


----------



## Summermist

I was due to test on Wednesday 21st but was too scared to go to work if it was a negative so left it til Saturday 24th. 
It was a      
We are absolutely over the moon and can't wait for the first scan to find out if its one, two or three!!

Good luck everyone else on their 2ww.


----------



## Guest

Summermist that is fabulous news, well done you


----------



## snagglepat

*Summermist*, that's great news! Huge congratulations to you both!

When will you get that first scan?

Gina. x


----------



## MandMtb

Summermist, Congratulations on the BFP  

Mini Us-   sorry the witch arraived.  I would possibly ask for another consultation appointment, as I agree with Nismat's comments about the AMH. I was placed in the 'low fertility' bracket based on my AMH result and have had IUI, three natural, and one medicated. I still only produced one follie on my medicated cycle, so it seems I am a poor responder to the medication.. so you having two was great! I was advised to try IUI before considering IVF, so not sure where you consultant is coming from going straight to IVF - but it is a personal choice at the end of the day, so you choice what is right for you.

Gina, hope the ovulation happens soon!

Em, oh I hope that spotting was implantation bleeding for you, have you re-tested since? Thanks for asking I am on day 11 of 2ww, but will confess I tested yesterday - as am going crazy, and it was a BFN, so trying not to get my hopes up as it seems like it will be a BFN again for us this time. If so we have to take a couple months break so wont be starting again till the New Year   - Will keep you posted.

S x


----------



## jo36

Summermist - a huge congrats on your BFP, and also your staying power to wait 3 days extra til you tested! Take my hat off to you, I've aleays been an early tester, tut tut!!

Gina - I'm loving your updated pic of Ember, she is adorable! She looks so much more grown up than when we met up in the summer.


----------



## Steph29

Congrats Summermist on the   

Stephx


----------



## lesbo_mum

congrats summermist  

S- sorry it looks like another bfn for u guys  

AF arrived full flow yesterday so we are going back to the clinic for another scan tomorrow to start all over again


----------



## Summermist

Thanks for all the congratulations moo, gina, steph, MandMtb, jo36 and lesbo_mum. This board really is the best support network!   x

jo36 - You are right my staying power was quite impressive! I think I felt it was a positive as my breasts were really sore and bigger but I was so scared I would be disappointed so didn't dare test til Saturday.

MandMtb - how long until your test day? Good luck   

lesbo_mum - sorry yours didn't work this time, I hope your next cycle is the lucky one for you.


----------



## snagglepat

Hey folks,

*Lesbo_mum*, sorry to hear you're having to start over again. I hope things go well at the scan. 

I'm officially starting to drive myself a bit loopy this 2ww, despite being determined that I wouldn't. Yesterday my breasts started to feel a bit tender, and they're a bit more so today. I haven't had any breast tenderness in any of my cycles since they came back after having Ember (apart from that relating to breast feeding, which feels different). I'm getting quite a few period type twinges as well, which I haven't had so much either. I'm either 8 or 3 dpo, so a bit early to be getting any symptoms anyway. It's probably all psychosomatic, which goes to show I'm not as immune second time round as I'd hoped. Bah.

Oh well, good luck to everyone!

Gina. x


----------



## MandMtb

Tested again today and it was a BFN yet again, also I have AF symptons, so it's all over for us this month/year.

S x


----------



## Guest

Em and S - sorry for your BFNs. Hope you and you partners are doing ok


----------



## Pinktink

for everyone with BFN's xxx


----------



## have_a_go

Hi all

In a bit of shock AF due yesterday/today and still no sign slight symptoms, sore boobs and odd bits of tummy ache but not constant. Just did a test and got a faint pos What does this mean

Em- sorry to hear bout your BFN.

Dawn x


----------



## snagglepat

Dawn,

It doesn't matter if it's faint Dawn. It sounds like you've got yourself a   !    

It's probably best to do another test in another couple of days. By then the line should be darker (your HCG levels should double every 2-3 days at this early stage of pregnancy) and you'll be able to say it with more confidence but it looks like your first hurdle might well be over.  Congratulations!

Gina. x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hi Girls,

Another quick post im rubbish i know  

Scan went ok they found a fimbrial cyst on my right thingy but they said its nothing to worry about... i start the clomid again today... next scan is next monday.

Em x


----------



## have_a_go

Hi all 


Thanks for that info, done test this morning and its official       
Whoo hoo! Still in shock!

dawn xx


----------



## nismat

That's great - especially as I saw the unedited version where it had a typo and said BFN!

Congratulations!!!!


----------



## Summermist

Thats great news Dawn!!! Congratulations   

What treatment did you have?


----------



## lesbo_mum

congrats Dawn!!!


----------



## MandMtb

Thanks for the   Moo and Pinktink, in need of them finding this BFN the hardest of all. 

Dawn, congrates on the BFP!

S x


----------



## lmb15

Dawn - congrats on the                 when's your scan?

Lisa x


----------



## have_a_go

Thanks all for the good wishes.

Lisa- got my booking in app with midwife on 12th nov the scan will be end nov early dec! Still doesn't seem real!

Fingers crossed for every one   

Dawn xx


----------



## Guest

Congatulations Dawn  

Have also had a good day today. It is DS' 2nd birthday and he was so lovely all day. We got him a Thomas train set and I made him a play table for it and he hasn't left it for longer than 10 minutes all day and has taken Thomas and Percy to bed with him tonight  

DP also got her LH surge today so FET planned for tuesday. We are seeing it as a good omen that it came on DS' birthday  

Had to go up the loft tonight to get all the baby stuff to give back to my sister as she is expecting #2 in 4 weeks. Felt a bit weird as I thought it would be us using them again first but hopefully our time will come soon.

 to everyone xx


----------



## Misspie

CONGRATULATIONS Dawn on your BFP!!!

Wohooo Moo, you'll be on the 2ww soon then 

M and Em - Sorry to hear of your BFN's   

L
x


----------



## Mini Us

Congrats summermist and Dawn on your BFP


----------



## snagglepat

Hi folks.

How is everyone doing today? 

I think I'm going slowly crazy. I can't quite shake the constant awareness of what might be and the intense analysing of symptoms. I've been getting period-like cramps since about 4 days after the first insemination, around the time of the second, so they've been going for a week now, worse some days than others. And my boobs have been slightly tender about half the time. I don't have a clue either way. But then we're not supposed to are we? It wouldn't be a 2ww otherwise...

I'm sure I'll be an early tester. Just how early remains to be seen, and we only have out of date tests in the house so although I imagine they'll still work I bet they won't be as sensitive as they once were. Bah.

There have been lots of distractions going on too. Yesterday we finally had Rae's birthday present which was a private coneoing lesson for the two of us on the river Dee in Llangollen. It was fantastic fun - I think we'll be back to do it again in the spring. And then today my car died a quick but definite death. We've known it was coming, but it's always a shock to have to somehow magic up the money for a new car. This evening has been spent split between perusing used car web sites and researching car loans. At least we can now get ourselves an estate car so that we can all (including the dog) fit into it relatively comfortably.

Sending the best of luck to all of you. 

Gina. x


----------



## deemo

Yeah these 2ww's are quite something... I am also obsessed with every twinge. I won't test early though because if I get a BFN I want to be sure it is a no, not "let's try again in a few days, the no might become a yes"... but that's just me! 
Good luck snagglepat!


----------



## nismat

It's quite amazing quite how mad you can drive yourself with all the symptoms, imagined or real, isn't it? 
I thought that it wouldn't be quite as bonkers making when TTC#2, but was totally and utterly wrong  

Sorry to hear that your car has died, it is a bit of a nightmare when you get these big financial hits. Even if you do end up with a better family car in the end. 
Canoeing sounds like a lot of fun!


----------



## snagglepat

I broke this morning. It's 13/14 days since the first insem, 12 days since the first time I thought I'd ovulated. The symptoms had been so strong at one point I was sure it had worked, but they'd faded over the last day or two, so I was beginning to think it had to be a BFN. I woke up to cramps again this morning, so gave in. It was a BFN.

I _could_ have been too early, but I got a BFP at 12 dpo last time. It could be that I didn't ovulate until the second time I thought I could have/we inseminated, in which case I'm only 8/9 dpo, but the symptoms started around then which would have been way too soon. I'm going to assume it's just my body playing tricks now, resign myself to a BFN and if AF hasn't hit in a week maybe dare to believe it could be something else. It would have been miraculous for us to get lucky first time anyway, being the veterans of the multiple attempts that we are.

Good luck to everyone else!

Gina. x


----------



## TwoBumps

Hi Gina!
How you were you feeling this morning? Any more cramps? Hopefully they're a good sign!?! The body plays awful tricks during the 2ww, doesn't it?
I've got my fingers crossed that you just tested too early xx


----------



## snagglepat

Hi Lottie,

I'm still getting cramps on and off but my boobs are completely normal. They were the real giveaways last time and the overall symptom picture is a lot less than it was a few days ago so I'm pretty sure - whatever the timing - that this is a BFN. I'm so sure I had two glasses over Sunday lunch earlier today. I'd love to be wrong, but I'm really not expecting it. Part of me is expecting my period not to arrive at all and for the metformin to have stopped working for me, but that's probably just paranoia on my part. 

How are you guys doing? Any thoughts of where to next?

Gina. x


----------



## deemo

Sounds like it ain't over until it's over Snagglepat... fingers still crossed for you.

I tested on 15dpo (hospital told me to test after 16 days but that would have been Monday morning so I chose to test on Sunday morning  ....) - unfortunately BNP

This was our second IUI, so seems like 3rd one here we come!


----------



## snagglepat

Hi Deemo,

Thanks.  Sorry to hear about your BFN. Fingers crossed for thrid time lucky eh?

Gina. x


----------



## pem

Gina - hope your boobs are wrong!


----------



## nismat

Sorry, but Pem's post made me snort with laughter   
I too hope that your boobs aren't giving the true picture Gina   But being such a veteran TTCer, I'm sure that you know your body best


----------



## Guest

Deemo - sorry for your BFN  

DP had a frostie popped back in this afternoon so now on 2ww again. It seems so long since we were last here. Trying not to get too excited. Probably won't have to wait the full 2 weeks as LH surge was a week ago and frostie is already 5 days old so DP will certainly have AF by this time next week if it hasn't worked  

Hope everyone is doing ok


----------



## snagglepat

Tons of luck to you *Moo*. May the days fly by!

Thanks for your boob comments folks. I've now had a long conversation with them and they've promised to be more accurately communicative in future... Now they're a little tender again, and I felt nauseous for several hours this afternoon but the cramps have gone. AF is dues in another day or two so it's as likely premenstrual as anything else now. Time will tell...

Gina. x


----------



## Mable

Well this is all sounding rather promising Gina. Good luck to you all and hope you aren't going too mad with all this symptom analyzing.
Mable xx


----------



## snagglepat

We got another BFN here this morning. It could still be too early but I was testing positive by this time when we got pregnant with Ember. I'm going to assume it's accurate so that I can get the disappointment and grumpiness out of my system ready for our next try.

Good luck to the rest of you!

Gina. x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hi girls,

well im back on the 2ww been for insem this morning.. now sat at work all crampy looking forward to home time!!

Shut myself off in a little office to do some auditing to keep me busy... thought i'd pop on FF to lol..

Sorry to those who have had BFN it sucks! Good luck to those still to test!

Em x


----------



## Guest

Hi Em  

Misspie, you and us are now all on 2ww together. I HATE WAITING!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## lesbo_mum

oooo moo i didnt know you and DP were back on teh 2ww!!! Good luck!!

So when are we all testing mines 18th Nov!


----------



## Guest

Officially, we have a date of 16th november but DP is already on day 27 of her cycle. The frostie was put back very late as it is a 5 day blastocyst. AF should arrive in the next week if it hasn't worked.


----------



## lucky2010

good luck all x x x x


----------



## TwoBumps

Gina, sorry you got a BFN hun xx Don't give up until a/f shows her face tho  
xx


----------



## jo36

Good luck to all of you on your 2ww, hoping for some good news ladies!  

Gina - hope you're ok.   

Jo x


----------



## Mini Us

Hey everyone...

We're on 2ww too...hopefully it will be a fabulous November for us all!


----------



## Guest

Welcome to the club! 
Who's going to put the list of OTDs up again


----------



## lesbo_mum

I'll do it who needs to go on it


----------



## lesbo_mum

LGBT 2WW's   

Moo2275- FET- OTD 16th Nov
lesbo85- IUI- OTD 18th Nov
Mini Us- IUI- OTD 15th Nov
snagglepat- DIY AI OTD 
Misspie- IVF ES OTD 15th Nov


----------



## Guest

Thanks Em  
We have OTD of 16th november.
Misspie is on 2ww aswell xx


----------



## lesbo_mum

updated... sorry i forgot you Lorna   not sure how i manged that bad Emma


----------



## Mini Us

Em...I think I'm 15th (Sunday)


----------



## Misspie

Hi Emma, 

No worries. I've been trying to avoid joining the 2ww wait thread AND list!!! 

BAD moo    you wait girl, you wait!!!!!!   

We are OTD 15th too!!! Ugh!!!

L
x


----------



## Guest

Sorry Misspie, please forgive me   . Just excited about everyones' 2ww. Need to learn to shut up and mind my own


----------



## Misspie

Not a problem, hehehehe   I said to Kate you can hear the exictement as you type it! x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Hows everyone holding up  

I have a question can you have sex on the 2ww or will it hinder my chances


----------



## Guest

Hi Em,

DP is very withdrawn at the moment. We are in Ireland at her parents and there is a lot of talk about her brothers wedding in April. Everyone keeps going on about how pregnant she will be then and I think it's getting her down a bit. I know they're just being positive but we have just had so much disappointment in the past. She also feels very bloated like PMT  . Just want to know now one way or the other!!!! 

Shag away


----------



## lesbo_mum

awww moo..    I hate the 2ww it sucks.. i just wish we could know when/ if its going to work... i hate the unknown it stinks!

Im starting my diet again tomorrow as im getting too big again.. chunky wanna bun know what i mean..


----------



## snagglepat

Hi folks,

Our OTD was 6th November. It was a BFN but two days on there's still no sign of AF. We'll test again tomorrow but if there's still no second line I'll be off to the docs to get my metformin dosage increased. This cycle hasn't felt 'right' at any point and I never had that definite ovulation sensation so I may not have ovulated at all. If my PCOS has taken hold again then that'll explain it's lack and the absence of AF and the only thing that will sort it is a higher dose of the metformin. Ugh.

Best wishes to all,

Gina. x


----------



## pem

Gina - loads of  

lesbomum - I agree with moo - shag away, makes no bloomin difference either way...well, it hasn't for us anyway!

moo - I am telling NOBODY  next time we go for treatment, can't do with the whole ooh you will get pregnant etc etc and if i get pregnant I aren't telling anyone till at least 14-16 weeks (apart from you guys!) I can't do it to my poor mum again.... bloated can be a good sign....

loads of    to you all!


----------



## Pinktink

Pem - totally agree, we're not telling anyone (aside from you girlies of course  ) about our treatment this time, it's so much nicer that no-one knows, then there's no pressure and people constantly wanting updates on how it's going etc etc.


----------



## Misspie

*I HATE THE 2WW *


----------



## lesbo_mum

Tell me about it Lorna iit sucks... 6 days left for you guys aint it?

only 9 left for us.. god its dragging


----------



## Misspie

Yeah Sunday! And I can't feel anything different except that I have AF symptons, which makes no odd either way! I prefered being on the timescale wher eyou took drugs, injected sniffed and doing something hwhile aiming for EC and ET. Now I'm waiting doing nothing for a hopefully positive! And trying to stay positive! ITS HARD  

x


----------



## Misspie

Can I ask a question ladies - and before I start apologies now for TMI! SORRY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Now as a nice wifey, I gave DW the task of the progesterone pessaries    a way of making her feel she's part of the whole process, and she also helped with the injections. At the end of the day we are doing this together, so she can have some of the nasty stuff as well as the fun   But over the last couple of days, she noticed that on putting the pessaries in, the angle of my passage has changed. It used to be just straight in and up, now she says it's like in and over the hill and in. As if theirs a dip there.
has anyone else experienced this or can can give any advice? 

Sorry again, but I need to ask someone, I can't find anything on googling it! 
x


----------



## Steph29

Hi Lorna,

I have taken the pessaries for a while now i found at the begining really easy to put in but after taken them for a while i find it is harder and more uncomfortable i just put this down to maybe being a bit sore and maybe swollen from putting 2 a day up there. I cant wait to finish them they are a real pain in the butt  . Only 3 weeks left.

Emax


----------



## Misspie

WOW Emma - You are still taken them?! How come?


----------



## Steph29

I take them and progynova tablets up untill end of 12th week its meant to help support the placenta and lining i think.

Emax


----------



## Misspie

Thanks for the reply Em! 

Have you had many symptons yet?

x


----------



## Guest

Hi to all the 2ww nutters!!!!!!

Misspie - hope your 'bits' are ok  

Snagglepat - hope it's still good news for you  

Pem & Pinktink - We didn't want to tell anyone this time and have told none of my family. We are in Ireland at the mo staying with DP's parents. DP and DS came over earlier than me and stayed in a hotel for 2 nights with her Mum and her sis and her kids. She has been told not to bath or swim so she had to tell them why she couldn't go in the hotel pool with them all. The fact that the wine starts flowing by about 6pm every night is another bit of a give away as DP is obviously not drinking. 

Hope everyone is holding out ok. This is the hardest 2ww we have ever done!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Misspie

We didn't want to tell anyone about our journey. But it ended up we told both our parents, DW and I ended up telling the people that needed to know at work, due to times off etc and this is hard enough!! Both are parents are driving us a little mad, I'm an only child so would be first grandchild, and DW has a younger brother, but he's on the path of marriage first, sos again first grandchild! 
It's hard enough dealing with yourself, without having your parents ot understand the process and question you every five minutes!

  

x


----------



## Guest

The other thing is, I don't think ANYONE has any idea what a stress fertility treatment is when they have never been through it. My SIL couldn't get her head round what a blastocyst was last night. She doesn't get the that the whole idea of IVF is that egg has met sperm already..........IN VITRO!!!!    
I'm so glad my family don't know. My Mum asked a few weeks ago when we were trying again and I just said we were keeping an eye on DP's cycle for a while to plan for FET which wasn't a total lie. They are busy enough anyway with my sister due her 2nd baby in 2 weeks.


----------



## Misspie

BOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOORRRRREEEEEEEEEED / TIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIRRRREEEEED

ARGHHHHHHHHHHHHH need to go home!!!


----------



## lmb15

*Lorna* - i went a bit mental on the 2ww, so i totally sympathise with you!! As for the pessaries - are you putting them in the front or back passage? I did back, it was so much more comfortable and no nasty discharge. No soreness either. Maybe try that instead? Don't worry about your insides seemingly changing shape, it's normal when you put hormones in. Good luck with holding out till OTD, in which case you'll've done much better than me (i tested 7 days early!!!)

Lisa x


----------



## Misspie

Lisa - Thanks, yeah we are doing in the front. Aparently they are slightly more affective this way - who knows!!!!I'm quite happy with it, do it at bed time, and DW does it before she goes to work, gives me another 30-45mins in bed and then plenty time for me to shower, hormones to go into system and go to work! 

Ohhhh 7 Days early - and what was your result!??!?!?!?!?!!?!??!?!? 

I'm struggling to hold out


----------



## lmb15

Lorna - i got a bfp! I tested 9 days after a day 2 transfer. It was 7 days before my OTD. I was very naughty! Did it because the night before i'd had a bit of cramping and a little bit of browny discharge. I really thought it was game over, and didn't want to wait another week, so tested early! I knew it was a definite BFP cos i'd tested about 3 days beforehand and got a BFN (which i did to see if the trigger shot was out of my system, which it was)
Testing early can mess with your mind though, so do your best to hold out!!!

Lisa x

ps. the pessaries have the same effect whichever way they're given, just that don't need to lie down after doing it in the back, and causes less irritation - which is why i did it that way. Personal choice though


----------



## Steph29

Thats true i tried them in the front and just have really nasty discharge they are much better in the back and shouldnt really cause you any major probs or discomfort.

I havent really had many symptons sickness started about 2 weeks ago then went way and came back with a vengance last week apart from that nothing really.

We tested 5 days early too couldnt wait we got a BFP but was very faint line by test date line was really strong and came up instant.

Emax


----------



## Misspie

It's not the discomfort - Its the change of the angle that intriguid both me and DW since last week!!!!  

Is it wrong of me to test tonight?!?!? Or should I wait for the AM......................I don't think I can hold on much longer. Will see how acupuncture goes tonight, but i'm driving myself insane, with wanting to know, it's that constant cloud above your head "Is it or Isn't it" Arghhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh obviously we all want the + but it's the not knowing driving me mad! 

I'm so impatoent when it comes to things I want! 

x


----------



## lmb15

Lorna - best to test on your first wee of the day cos it's more concentrated. Not that i'm condoning testing early....he he!!!!

Lisa x


----------



## Guest

I'm going to be an Auntie again tomorrow  
My sis had a scan today and she has hardly any amniotic fluid so they are inducing her tomorrow at 8am, 2 weeks early. I'm so excited but she is sh#&$ing herself. labour is much easier when you are the Auntie


----------



## lesbo_mum

Moo.. congrats on being a auntie again so soon.. hope your sister's labour is not to bad...

Lorna... did you test?


----------



## Misspie

Nothing to tell - DW bought me Band Hero to cheer me up and take my mind off it all! It really is too soon, had ET last Monday and not testing to Sunday, thought today and yesterday were a bit early and silly of me!  

Moo - Congrats on being a auntie again.   Good luck for your Sis today going into labour! 

Hows everyone else?

x


----------



## Misspie

Been having some tummy cramps and lower shooting pain.......am "being cautiously optimistic." Its a case of waiting for the either or LMAO


----------



## nismat

Wow, this thread has got busy all of a sudden! 
Thinking of you all very much, it's such a difficult time to get through. 
@ *Lorna * - the angle (and height/position) of your cervix changes throughout your cycle, so that probably explains the "dip" appearing in your vag  I use the progesterone pessaries rectally, due to less mess factor! And yes, if you're pregnant you do need to keep using them up until 12 weeks. By that point, then placenta will definitely be producing enough progesterone to support the pregnancy (it should be by about 8 weeks, but it doesn't hurt to have a little extra support). It's a bit of a bore, but hardly a chore if you're lucky enought to be pregnant (although of course if you are, then a whole load of new worries and symptoms soon creep in, so you don't exactly relax into feeling lucky!)
Well done for holding out with the testing  I usually try and hold out with testing, but the "not knowing" last time really did drive me bonkers, and I did test early (only 2 days though, managed to hold out that long ) Sometimes you just need some kind of an answer, even if it's a) not the one you want, and b) possibly not the "true" answer if you're testing early and get a BFN that may still become a BFP by OTD. But if you do test early and it's a BFN, do still carry on as if you are pregnant (i.e. no alcohol etc.) until you reach OTD.
*Lisa * - you really did get your BFP early didn't you??!

*Moo * - hope that your sister's induced labour goes smoothly (and not too fast!). And I hope that you all enjoyed your weekend in Ireland, despite the extra pressures of the family knowing. When you've gone through repeated disappointments, having people wish you well (for all the very best of reasons) can make you want to bop them on the head, as they simply have NO IDEA what you are going through. And it is so blooming irritating having to explain the process over and over again (one of my friends in particular, who I see 3 times a week, just can't seem to keep the process straight in her head at all, and I have to tell her every single time we discuss it! ). I rather wanted to keep our treatment quiet this time, but didn't feel that I could completely not tell anyone, particularly as I'd already said too much as to when we would be trying again! However, with the people that we have told (my close group of "mummy" friends and my family), I've said that we'll keep them updated as and when, and could they please not ask. It's kind of working!

*Gina * - sorry that it looks as if things may not be as straightforward as you might have hoped  Can you get in to see your consultant/doctor ASAP re: the metformin?


----------



## lesbo_mum

question does anyone know if my pregnyl trigger would still be in my system? I did 10000 iu 8 days ago?


----------



## Misspie

Thanks Tamsin for the comments, let's hope I have to conitnue the pesseries!

Can't help Em, i did a 6,500 trigger on the 28th/Oct and would deff say its out of my system   

I've been keeping myself busy today at work....doing all the things I keep pushing to one side. I even done some archiving files away   

x


----------



## Guest

Just a quick update - my sister's contractions are 3 minutes apart and  ................................. We got a   this afternoon !!!!
We have cried alot upstairs and now downstairs trying to be cool and calm infront of DP's parents. Not sure when we will tell them. I think I am going to burst  
Big   to everyone else xx


----------



## lesbo_mum

OMG OMG OMG Moo.... congrats guys.. im so so so so happy for you both


----------



## lesbo_mum

LGBT 2WW's   

Moo2275- FET- OTD 16th Nov-  on 10th Nov but shhhhhh....
lesbo85- IUI- OTD 18th Nov
Mini Us- IUI- OTD 15th Nov
Misspie- IVF ES OTD 15th Nov


----------



## Guest

Thanks Em xx


----------



## lesbo_mum

What test did you use? Im so gonna be a early tester.. infact i've already started so theres no stopping me now... i've officially gone insaine!


----------



## TwoBumps

[fly]Moo, well done!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!![/fly]
How many days was your embie when you had it put back? You must have some really good hormones going on in there!!
Did you manage not to tell DP's parents?? I wonder if your new neice/ nephew has been born yet...?  

We'll be joining the rest of you on the 2ww on Thursday when DW will be having our 1st insem from our new KD. We're giddy already!

xx


----------



## Misspie

Congratulations Moo and DP xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Steph29

Congratulations Moo and DP


----------



## lmb15

Moo and DP - *Congratulations!* x


----------



## kelz2009

moo and dp- Huge congrats on your   - thats great news.
Hope this is a start of a run of bfps on this site   .


----------



## snagglepat

Huge congrats Moo - that must be so tough, keeping it under wraps. 

Hope things went well for your sister too. What a day! You won't forget it in a hurry. 

Gina. x


----------



## Guest

Thanks for all congrats guys. My sis had a little boy, Noah John, at 8pm aswell. Won't forget today in a hurry. DP and I have decided to tell her parents if she feels ready but she has to give me a kick if she is going to do it  . We are all in their lounge having a few drinks and I can't bare it! 
Lesbo_mum - I think we got a very early BFP coz our embie was a blast and put in so late so DP's AF was actually due yesterday.
We need more BFPs on here


----------



## pem

Massive congrats Moo!!! We got a ridiculously early BFP from a blast as well!!

Huge congrats to your sister as well!!

Ooh, it's killing me this waiting....i just want to go next week and have the little booger but back in!

em x


----------



## Battenberry

Brilliant news Moo! Fantastic! Congratulations to you both, and on being an Auntie too! xxx

Good luck to everyone else on the awful 2ww, keeping my fingers crossed for you.

Love B x x


----------



## nismat

*Moo and DP*, what fantastically amazingly brilliant wonderful news!    
I'm absolutely delighted for you both, but especially your DP after all the previous BFNs  
And congratulations on your new nephew's arrival too - quite some day!


----------



## Guest

DP never told her parents before we left today as she wants to leave it a bit longer. We are going to wait a bit to tell my family too as don't want to take away all the glory from my sister and her new little man. Not exactly fair to appear at hers and say 'Oh he's gorgeous but we're pregnant too!' We did another HPT when we got home today just to double check and it is still a BFP - Phew!!!


----------



## jo36

Marvellous news Moo - you and DP must be over joyed and very relieved that it has finally worked for you. All good things come to those who wait!!   I hope the next 8 months are non-eventful. 

             

Jo x


----------



## Guest

hey guys - how are the rest of you 2wwers holding out!


----------



## Misspie

I'm not!!!!


----------



## Guest

DP and I are both thinking of you lots and have everything crossed xx


----------



## lesbo_mum

I reallly hope its a string of BFP's!! I really want my BFP to be with you guys    Heres to hoping we're all preggers together!!!


----------



## Belbs

*Moo* - Excellent news


----------



## pem

Misspie  - i cannot tell you how impressed I am at your lack of early testing...i shall hopefully follow your example when we FINALLY begin again!

Lesbomum - loads of


----------



## Misspie

Hi ladies, 

Well I couldn’t resist and tested this morning again  – BFN!!!!!!    It was at 4.20 and apparently that was the second time I’d been up in the night for a wee....hmmmm which I wasn’t aware of!!! I tested with the clear blue digital and it didn’t hesitate for the 3mins to tell me “Not Pregnant”!  
Now there are some good things that come of testing early (trying to convince myself) you can start to mentally prepare yourself for the confirmed negative on the clinics test. And by the means of that, I’m having all the emotions that would go with the failure of our first IVF.  
This allows me to reside myself that the results I’ve been getting  will be the same on Sunday. I’m striving to maintain my PMA towards life/things, and that there are people far worse off than me out there! As you all know, these emotions are difficult to control, you want your dream of a child and you don’t understand why it’s not working for you! Thoughunlike others we did finally get to this stage of having an egg fertilise, with the ET!!! Plus I was able to donate to some poor woman, who wasn’t able to use her own eggs!!!  

I just keep thinking, we will have our dream, it just obviously wasn’t meant to be this time round! Fate and mother nature will decide for us!  

If this is the case, I really hope that I’ve taken some of the flak and that diverted the negative vibes for you so some of you can now get BFP's! As I keep reminding myself this is only my first time!  

It’s funny really, out of this whole process so far, I really don’t mind doing any of it again, except I’m really not looking forward this damn 2ww!!! I found the whole EC and ET easy, I wouldn't have even minded having the Ec without sedation if I could avoid the waiting after ET!! LOL  

We have a fantastic holiday coming up, Kate told me one of my birthday surprise she is going to do, in order to cheer me up a bit yesterday. We are going on a helicopter tour and fly all over the Disney and universal areas plus some of Orlando!! I can’t wait! We have some lovely meals booked at some good restaurants, I will be able to do all the rides without worrying and eat what I want when I want!!! They all keep promising there will be other surprises that I don’t know about, except i’m looking forward to ordering my birthday cake from Disney!!! Thinking of a mad hatter style cake!!!  

Right enough about me....hope everyone else still on the 2ww is baring up! Your pregnant ladies, are looking after your new bumps to be and have a good healthy 8mths. You won't get ride of me that soon, I will be back on this board as soon as I can!!!  


xxx


----------



## pem

Misspie - loads and loads and loads of   and   that it is still too early?


----------



## Misspie

Pem - maybe......but you knwo when you have a feeling!!! Thats what I have!!!


----------



## pem

I do know what you mean, I am a big one for them 'feelings' too, give yourself a big hug and have a good loud snotty cry...


----------



## nismat

I hope that it is just too early Lorna, but I know what you mean about the "feeling". And as you say, if it is definitely a negative, then there are good things coming out of the cycle, such as donating some of your eggs, and a wonderful-sounding holiday to look forward to. 
I'll still keep everything crossed that it's just a bit too early though


----------



## Nellie (the 2nd)

Hi just wanted to say hello on this thread 

have mostly been following main 2ww thread the last couple of days as mostly welded to the sofa with my hot water bottle. Wish I was going to Orlando!!!

Nellie xx


----------



## TwoBumps

Hi guys!
Lorna, I hope you've just tested too early hun, there's a few days to go yet. When I got my BFP, it wasn't until 19 days after e/c so hang in there!

Hi Nellie, welcome! How are you finding ur 2ww? I noticed you mentioned uv been using a hot water bottle, is that because of OHSS? I don't want to worry you but it's not really ideal to be using additional heat after e/t (it's fine leading up to it) as embryos can be sensitive to heat. I was hospitalised with OHSS last year, but once home I was told the best self-help method for the pain is paracetamol & using cushions to find a comfy position. If lying down I found that lying on my back with my upper body raised really helped ease the pain & enabled me to breathe a little more easily. In fact, the hospital had me in one of those electronic beds that I could raise/ lower myself as needed. I felt like a geriatric but at least I was a comfy geriatric!

Well, we're lucky enough to be back on the 2ww! DW had our 1st insem with our new KD last nite, so it's fingers crossed until 27th Nov! Please can we be added on the list next time it's updated?
Thank you!

xx


----------



## lesbo_mum

HI Guys,

Well i've truely had enough now... hate this! DW wants to test tomorrow but i really dont want to dont want to see another BFN plus its 3 days early so she'll only try to convince me and her that it just too early to show! 

Im still on the fence post about what to do on the next cycle its between uping the clomid to 100mg for one last clomid round or just doing another 50mg... after xmas we're going to have a break so i can lose some weight as my BMI has crept back up to 36   then also have a HSG to check me tubes before moving onto injectables..

Has anyone had a HSG I want to know whats it like... im a total wuss!

My BFP seems such a long way away yet  

Hope your all holding up and welcome back Maz   this is your cycle guys! 

Em x

Em x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Em- I had a HSG and am v scared so took Valium before and was also told by Dr to take paracetamol and brufen before. I went in crying but my cons (Prof Anne Hathaway at Princess Grace Hospital) was so loevly and reassuring and I can honestly say it was fine and over nad done with in minutes, they put dye/fluid through the cervix, so insert a catheter a bit like they do in ET, and it was no worse than a smear.

On peer support there are threads about HSG's.  Good luck
L x


----------



## pem

hiyah Em - I had a HSG a few years back, went in gungho with no real clue what it was to be and it was fine, I had no pain, some very very mild discomfort afterwards, same as you do for clininc insems, smears....i took no painkillers or anything and it really was no big deal. I think knowing whats going to happen gives you the eebiejeebies!! 

    for whenever you test!

xx


----------



## Mini Us

*moo2275 & DP* - Congrats!!!!!


----------



## lesbo_mum

just tested its a BFN... i know its early but i know its not worked this month.... debating weather to not have th next IUI and have a HSG instead to check my tubes.


----------



## Pinktink

em -    might be a good idea hun, and may put your mind at rest that everything's as it should be?xxx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Thanks Amber... I cant stop crying its pathetic   I cant decide what to do... i want the HSG done but i dont want a break but then again maybe a break would be a good idea so i can try and be normal....


----------



## Guest

Hi Em    

As you know we have had a lot of BFNs so I know where you are coming from and they all feel so different and we coped with each one so differently. We had a good break between IVF and the FET and at first it was hard but then it was actually nice to switch off a bit from it all and just enjoy being together for a bit without drugs, and scans and testing! I think it is also important to have a plan for future treatment so you have something to hold onto during that time.
Take care xx


----------



## TwoBumps

Morning!
Em, u don't necessarily have to have a break to have an HSG. It has to be done on certain days in your cycle (I think between 3-8??) and as I mentioned on the question u raised on the other board, there is some evidence to suggest it can increase ur chance of a BFP on ur next cycle, due to the 'flushing' of the tubes. With this in mind, we deliberately booked mine the same month as my 4th IUI. We still got a BFN, but my friend, who had been ttc naturally for 4 years, did the same thing and got her 1st ever BFP!
I'm still hoping for you that ur just testing early, but we'll all be here for you either way. TTC 'the gay/ single way' can be really hard, we don't always get the relaxed monthly opportunities that other couples get, which in itself puts even more pressure on. But there's not many str8 couples who conceive on their first 3 or 4 months of trying either, it's just they aren't usually paying hand over fist for it and having to juggle their whole work/ life around treatment.


----------



## TwoBumps

Sorry that ended very abruptly, I'm on my iPhone and did a preview, then cudnt get back to the end of what I'd written! That happens alot so any tips wud be welcome!
Anyway, Em, just wanted to say we've had our fair share of BFN's too so know exactly where ur coming from. As Moo said, each one affects you differently so ur coping strategy will alter around it. I've also always found I feel better when we have a 'what next' plan and it seems as tho ur starting to generate those thoughts already Hun. Hopefully u won't need the plan, but like I said, we're all here for u and many of us know just how repeated BFN's feel. Ur not on ur own Hun, u have ur lovely DW and all of us sending you lots of   
Lottie x


----------



## Nellie (the 2nd)

Morning all!

Em - Don't know what other people on this thread think about this, but I can only offer my opinion and experience... We had three failed attempts at DIUI and before we started I think we were just calculating the financial cost but just weren't prepared for the emotional cost as well and the whole thing was incredibly stressful and frustrating, and frankly I know it does work sometimes but the chances are really so low I just ended up thinking this is a totally pointless waste of my time and money. We decided to move straight to IVF after that and I expected my consultant to put up a fight but he just said yes I think you are right IUI works so rarely and (for my clinic) stats show clomid doesn't seem to make any difference to pregnancy rates. Also HSG's and so on become irrelevant cos it doesn't matter if you have tubes or not. The thing is that although IVF is much more expensive it is also much more likely to work and so you can do it once every three or four months for the same price as 4 IUI's and have about the same chance of actually getting pregnant in that time, plus in the months when you are not doing it you get to have some much needed normal time. Obviously I am in 2ww of first cycle so I might feel differently next week depending but certainly I can say I have felt so much more in control and managed to stay much more positive on 2ww because I know there is at least a reasonable chance of success. After deciding to go for IVF I read other posts from people saying they just wouldn't bother with IUI again and I certainly wouldn't - would just go strainght to IVF at the outset. The only caveat to that is I have looked at PCT eligibility criteria for IVF funding and in my area lesbians are eligible for up to three cycles when they have 'proven infertility' defined as 6 cycles of failed IUI! Seems a bit mad but I'd have another three to get 2 free cycles of IVF. Hope it doesn't come to that!

OK enough ranting from me... sorry bit of a splurge! I just wonder if you are asking the wrong question?

Nellie xx


----------



## pem

Em - I am so so sorry for your BFN, they are incredibly hard to deal with and each is different, you are absolutely not pathetic, you have a huge desire to have a child and sometimes that desire can be all-consuming and heartbreaking for many reasons. We begin ttc years and years ago, we started with clinic insems, no clomid, just DIUI, we had five attempts with two different sperm donors, none of which worked plus a zillion failed cycles due to weekend ovulation, missed ovulations, and on and on....  .I felt like a farmyard animal at this point and was so incredibly unhappy that we stoppped/gave up for quite a while....I vowed I would never to IUI again. We moved onto known donor insems (lucky...and we know it...) and I was pregnant first time, we lost that baby and then we were pregnant on the 2nd insem after that....that was Edie. To me it seemed miraculous that after all that IUI i could so easily get pregnant. I had had all the tests/HSG already and it was helpful to know there was no blockages or anything....We have recently had IVF/SET and we had a pregnancy but had another mc and we are definitely having an enforced wait before trying again, to get us into physical and more importantly 'mental' shape before going again..

I guess what I'm trying to say is that I also have very little faith in Clinic Insems, they just didn't work for us but there is still the chance that they will work for you and you have to weigh up the cost and implications of your choices...another IUI plus HSG etc will be expensive, perhaps a significant portion of the cost of IVF?? IVF is not as scary as it can sound and you do feel much more in control of the process..

I can honestly tell you that after we lost the first baby, I really never thought we would have a child and right now if I allow the naughty thoughts to creep in i have moments where i have a little cry because i am convinced Edie will never have a sibling...it is so so so tough, nothing about it is simple. Allow yourself to cry and cry if you need to and take time-out to recover, for me each BFN is like a greiving process for the baby that wasn't, take care of eachother and everyone on here is there for you...loads of   .... you will make the right decision for yourself, it's your body and your life..


----------



## Misspie

Hi ladies, 

Lots going on here, so will catch up and post properly tomorrow. Sorry I haven't been on earlier, but we've had no internet most of the day (virgin playing up last few days) and I'm now on the iphone. Unfotunately we still got a negative this morning    Oh well, we were prepared for the let down and actually have coped very well, so went out for the day to try and bash the credit card! 

We are looking fwd to the holiday and focusing on this along with my bday, then when we get back hoping to conitnue straight into the next try of   ivf! 

All PMA here !   

L
xx


----------



## Pinktink

I'm so sorry Lorna     we know all too well how it feels. xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Em -An HSG doesn't have to hault treatment, neither does a hysteroscopy.  I have never had IUI due to sperm quality but had HSG and hysteroscopies to examine the womb and scarring (from my Asherman's) so they are not jsut used for IUI ladies where the primary reason there is to check tubal patency.

Good luck everyone xx


----------



## pem

to everyone....


----------



## Steph29

Em really sorry for you BFN just do what you feel is best. 

Lorna Sorry to hear about your BFN. Hope you enjoy your holiday and birthday.


----------



## jo36

Lorna - I'm so sorry that its a negative result this cycle. Thinking of you both, just make sure you go off and have a wonderful holiday. Certainly sounds as if you've got an action packed time planned ahead of you. And of course have a great birthday! BUT - give yourselves time to grieve for this cycle. Big hugs    

Em - again, I'm really sorry this month hasn't been successful for you two either. Allow yourself time to reconnect with each other and have a huge glass of wine or two! An HSG will prove to you if your tubes are clear or not (although I'm not the best person to ask about it as I had a rough time during the procedure  ), and I did find it reassuring to know all was well before commencing with TTC (I had mine before starting tx) Thinking of you both during this difficult time...   

As for the IUI vs IVF debate - it all depends on what treatment you want to follow. Straight couples can take many many months to conceive, and this is no different than having IUI really. Yes, you can take clomid but its not a miracle cure - it only helps if you've got low progesterone or ovulation probs (not sure if this is in your case Em). You can take stronger drugs for IUI and injectables which up the odds. 

BUT - it can work. I know I'm one of the lucky ones concerning IUI, so it probably sounds as if it's very easy for me to 'stick up' for IUI. I've had 3 IUI's and 2 positive results, so obviously it suits me. But this time I was well and truely prepared to use all my 5 vials of sperm on IUI, as this is how long it can take to work. Just because you undergo IVF doesn't mean its a hard-fast rule you'll get your BFP, as in Lorna and Ambers recent cases. I'm well aware of the odds being increased dramatically but so is the treatment more gruelling and time consuming. You have to go with what feels right for you and your DP.

I hope I haven't belittled anyone who has been through hell and back TTC as I'm well aware that my journey hasn't been nearly as difficult and painful as some others, but when people run down the treatment that has allowed me to become a mother of my beautiful DD and another on the way, it gets my hackles up!!     

Good luck to everyone who is still on their 2WW, whichever treatment you have undergone!! There is no right or wrong treatment in my opinion, just what suits each and every individual.

            

Jo xx


----------



## Guest

I suppose fertility treatment is very much like any straight couple TTC naturally - some will get pregnant very quickly and some will take months, even years. 
I was also one of those very lucky ones and got pregnant after my 2nd DI cycle but it didn't work for DP after 6 goes and even her 1st IVF didn't work. That BFN was very hard as I think we kind of had this belief that it HAD to work as we had been through so much. Unfortunately life isn't fair like that  . Looking back now we would have gone to IVF sooner but hindsight is a great thing
Since posting on FF I have also realised that just because I got pregnant once I cannot assume that I would do it again so easily.
There is just so much that we don't understand about fertility still xx


----------



## Mini Us

OMG!!! I got a  

Lorna - Sorry to read your result  

Em - Thinking of you you...there's still a chance for your result to be a BFP. I tested on Saturday morning (day13) and it was BFN, tested this morning (day15) and its a BFP. Hang in there...


----------



## Guest

Mini Us - that is wondeful news CONGRATULATIONS  

Hope everyone else is doing ok


----------



## lesbo_mum

thanks everyone you so understanding... 

Lorna i'm sorry hun... hope you enjoy your holiday.. i also went out and gave my credit card a exericise yesterday! 

COngrats on your BFP Mini us!!! When you tested on day 13 what test did you use?? I used a first response test on day 11 and its was really negative... i'm finding it hard to believe so much can change in 4 days on a test thats supposed to me mega sensitive...

I'm still plowing everything over in my brain... we're going to see if my dr will precribe me my 100mg (we're increasing!) clomid this next cycle if not DP is going to drive to eastbourne to pick it up from the clinic on Weds morning and also ask if they can book me in for HSG for about a week later ish...

I'm not getting down about this... i'm a bigger person than this spoilt brat that i was acting yesterday! Also i'm not giving up on IUI yet.. i beleive it will work and put my trust in my consultant.. no more being negative!


----------



## Guest

Em - I don't think you were being a spoilt brat, you were just upset!!!   
I think all these new early pregnancy tests have got a lot to answer for   because they don't work for everyone. 
Hope you have a nice day today whatever you are up to xx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Thanks Moo... I'm at work today.. booooo  

Have a good day everyone! I'll update the list later and add and remove etc


----------



## nismat

Congratulations *Mini-Us*, what wonderful news!!  Wishing you a smooth and happy pregnancy 

*Em*, sounds like you are in a much better place today, mentally speaking. Hope you can get both the increased dosage of Clomid and the HSG sorted 
Oh, and re: the IUI/IVF thing, I'm still a believer in IUI, even though it's never yet worked for me (7 goes in total). If this IVF doesn't work, we may still revert to IUI until our sibling sperm is used up (based on the combined factors of expense vs cumulative success rates). In some ways, I think that IUI can be _more _ stressful than IVF, because there's so much less knowledge/certainty as you go through the process - you have no way of knowing whether egg and sperm have even met! At least with IVF, as long as you get to ET, you only need to worry about whether or not implantation is taking place 

*Lorna * - well done on your PMA, despite yesterday's BFN. Have a fabulous holiday and birthday


----------



## lesbo_mum

got really bad AF type pains now... i so know its all over im on knicker check now


----------



## Misspie

Congratulations Mini          

Em, try to stay positive, your test date isn't until tomorrow......if it's not changed then stay positive for the next cycle!!! It will work, It will work!!!!!! Just when mother nature is ready for you 

Your dream will come xx


----------



## curves angel

Hello Ladies,

May I join you? It's day 1 of 2ww number 3!

 

R x


----------



## jo36

Mini-us - a huge congratulations on your BFP!!! Well done! 

     

Jo x


----------



## Mini Us

Morning...brought you good news yesterday and bringing you bad news today. Started spotting yesterday evening and bleeding heavily today so we're guessing it's an early miscarriage. Got a GP appt in about an hour to confirm one way or another


----------



## pem

Mini us - many many many


----------



## Misspie

Hope its okay Mini xxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## lesbo_mum

oh mini us im so sorry hun  

I've started spotting today so dont see the point in testing tomorrow now...


----------



## Misspie

Do any of you ladies have experience of when I should start spotting, from stopping the pesseries !!!

Clinci have said we can start again on Jan AF!! Woohoooo 

But I need this one to start and there is no sign at all!!


----------



## Guest

Just wanted to give a big   to alll those having a bad day! Mini Us, I hope it's not bad news xx


----------



## TwoBumps

for everyone who's having a sad day  
misspie - the pessaries have always delayed start if my a/f by about 3 days after I've stopped using them. 
X


----------



## pem

Misspie - when i lost our bubba this last time, the bleed started about 4/5 days after i stopped with the pessaries...don't know if this is eveb the same principle...then again i guess it will be different for everyone...Grand news about the Jan Start...New Year...New baba and all that


----------



## Misspie

Thanks Pem/Lottie.....

So hopefully should start by the end of the week, thats what I was hoping anyway and then it will be out of the way before hols   naughty witch!!! I'm on knicker watch and it's annoying!

   hugs for everyone


----------



## pem

ooohhh, have a good holiday, I am truly truly jealous, I love Disney!


----------



## curves angel

to all having a bad day.
R x


----------



## nismat

Oh hell *Mini-Us*, that's so sad  I hope that it's not all over 

Hugs to you too *Em * 

I'll be officially joining this thread as PUPO as from Thursday, ET is booked in for 11.30am


----------



## Misspie

Wooohoo Tamsin!!!!   

I LOVE DISNEY!!! What atreat from a negative cycle!!! LOVE LOVE LOVE!


----------



## lesbo_mum

well Af has just arrived so its def a BFN... 

Decided to take a break until after xmas.. we have a follow up appointment on the 14th Jan to discuss with Dr Chui what to do next.. im going to ask for a HSG and IUI with injectables so will prob start next cycle end of Jan ish depending on what happens with my crazy cycles..

I'm really upset and stuck at work until 9pm and finding it so hard not to just be hysterical in the middle of the office... 

My heart wants to carry on but my head and DP say we should have a break get back to normal before really going at it again next year.

Good luck to those still to test and those about to start the 2ww..

See you all in the new year!


----------



## Misspie

Ahhhhhh Em    Am sorry it wasn't your time   

I don't think it will hurt to have a break over xmas, we are certainly looking forward to it....just thin kit won't really be like having a break as many of the clinics are on limited opening times around the xmas/new year anyway so you might have been disappointed if they were shut when you ovulated! Think of all the alcohol and nice food you can drink over this time.

Hope to speak to you before Xmas, but if your not back on have a lovely one   and you know where we all are if you want a chat! 

L
xx


----------



## Pinktink

hey em/lorna - I'm sorry it was negative for you guys  

We wanted to have christmas off and as it happened it worked out financially when we were able to go again etc. there is going to be loads of us cycling then, you two, us, CLP I think is going then again,  there was someone else aswell - can't remember who - sorry to whoever I've forgotten!

Love to you all

Lynn x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Thanks girls


----------



## Misspie

Thanks Lynn/Amber.....think my AF is in full flow - woooohooooooo!!!!

xxx


----------



## lucky2010

Sorry to those who've had bad news... Hugs all round.

Good luck to those on and about to start 2ww.

I'm joining again in January too xxxxx


----------



## Mini Us

Hey everyone...thanks for all you lovely words. Sat at the hospital today, I knew that when I get a chance to log on that there would be lots of words of hope and comfort.

So we went to the GP this morning and got immediately referred to the early pregnancy unit at the hospital. Got there and saw loads of women with bumps which was really hard knowing we may not be getting that far this time round. Nurse was very lovely and sent us to get a blood test and scan. Blood results showed that although the HCG level was more than in someone who isn't pregnant; it was less than would be detected by HPT which means that the level had decreased since positive result yesterday further indicating early miscarriage. TMI - I also started clotting while I was there and the nurse said that is to be expected during miscarriage and could go on for a few days.

We're both feeling a bit numb now. So happy yesterday and so sad today, very emotionally exhausting. However, we really appreciate all the support, it means a lot to us.

Mini-Us

PS: Sorry for the lack of personals.


----------



## Misspie

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh Mini I'm really really sorry for you both for your loss   
I can't imagine how hard it must be. You need to take care of each other, thinking of you lots


----------



## Guest

Sending lots of love to Mini Us and lesbo_mum - thinking of you xx


----------



## lesbo_mum

ohhh mini us im so sorry hun  

We've changed our mind yet again  ,

AF is near enough here full flow i think day one will be today if not it will be tomorrow... I spoke to the clinic and the nurse is speaking with Dr Chui but he is not in until tomorrow.. so i have to call back then and he will decide if to do another clomid on 50mg, increase to 100mg, move to injectables or make me take a break until our follow up in Jan... if he lets us go ahead on 100mg DP is going to drive up on friday to pick up whatever drugs are needed...

We were going to have a break but DP says if Dr Chui will let us go ahead on 100mg clomid then we'll try once more before having a break for xmas and new year.

Em x


----------



## Guest

Em - don't you hate the way all this fertility lark is not black and white. So many decisions to be made! I wish someone could just say 'do this and that and you will have a baby'. I would eat S#&t if that was the case


----------



## lesbo_mum

Moo i know what you mean... mine and Louise's heads are telling us to have a break but our hearts can seem to let go... so the hearts have won this month but next month really will be a break until after the follow up... im looking forward to the break after xmas if im honest so all is not lost... we told Dr chui we would do 3 cycles before the HSG and bringing out "the bug guns" so we think we should stick to it..


----------



## Misspie

Good luck Em with the next cycle, I hope this is it and you don't need to worry about the HSG and the drinking over Xmas! 

DW keeps telling me as soon as I'm pregnant she is going to take advantage of me being designated driver LOL but I can't complain as she has been very good looking after me throughout this whole process and willing to go that extra mile for both of us! She is so caring and loving, and already told me that she will cook dinner tonight, even though I'm the one at home tucked up in bed with the worst AF ever! The last 2 weeks of this whole process really has been the hardest, as it's been full of symptoms for AF and now it's here it's horrible! 
If you could point me in the direction of the horse poo I would eat it! I would do anything to have a child! I know it's only our first cycle but I started looking at adoption again, as I really want to adopt, but DW shot me down and said "NO let us have our children first" That told me lol

2010 will be our year!!!

xxxx


----------



## jo36

Mini-us - a huge hug for you and DP   . I'm thinking of you heaps   

Em - its a girls perogative to change her mind as many times as she so wishes! Here's hoping it's all systems go for your next cycle!   

Lorna - I think reality has just sunk in for you, hasn't it? Take it easy and let DW pamper you some more. You've had it tough, and its being made worse by the wicked  .    2010 will definitely be your year and for lots of you others too...

Xx


----------



## Steph29

Hi all  

mini us: Really sorry to hear your bad news   

Em:  good luck with nest cycle if you go a head   

Lorna: Take advantage of the pampering i have  

We have our First hospital appointment tomorrow and scan I cant beleive how fast it goes.


----------



## lesbo_mum

Lorna- My AF is also really bad.. not so much heavy but oh my god the pain.. i've been curled up on the sofa since 5pm in my pj's, wrapped in a fleece blanket with a hot water bottle up my top... taken lots of bufen and parcetamol not that its done much    I also said to DP maybe we should look at adoption and she shot me down.. in fact i think mid rant and tears last night i suggested going to the nearest council estate and buying a kid off someone for a packet of **** and a westlife CD  

Steph- good luck for the scan tomorrow.

Jo- thanks   Im so indecisive about this whole thing its nuts!


----------



## curves angel

Misspie - sorry you're haning a rough time. My AFs were *****es both times. I wish you all the best for the new year xx

Mini Us- Be kind to yourself   

Em- You'll change your mind by the hour and you're allowed to! I was a wreck last time. As for the HSG, we had to have it before we went ahead to make sure IUI was right for us. Personally, I found it reassuring.

R x


----------



## lesbo_mum

curves angel- I found our 2nd IUI BFN really hard this time... I'm def having the HSG in the new year if i dont get my BFP before hand..


----------



## nismat

I'm now on the 2ww, had 2 embies put back in this morning (one absolutely top grade 7-cell, one 5-cell with a small amount of fragmentation, but still classed as "good"). OTD is 3rd December.
I've managed to remain calm so far this cycle (mainly because I've not been really expecting it to work), let's see if my zen-like attitude can remain in place, or if it will all go pear-shaped now that I think that we're in with a real chance!


----------



## pem

nismat -    ....keep up the zen!


----------



## Misspie

GO TAMSIN 
GO TAMSIN 
GO TAMSIN 
& DP


----------



## lucky2010

good luck Tamsin x x x x


----------



## Guest

We have our first scan tomorrow - I hope all is ok  
How are you feeling Tamsin? Not going too   I hope xx


----------



## Misspie

GOOD LUCK on your first Scan!!!!!!! 

Let us know how it goes before I dissapear on hols


----------



## Guest

Sorry you never mentioned you were going on holiday


----------



## lesbo_mum

ooo... first scan tomorrow is it... good luck moo..


----------



## Misspie

Holiday - Ohhh did I not...........Well where do I begin?!

      

So Orlando, come Walt Disney, come 30th Birthday suprises, come BIG RIDES...........

HAHAHAHA


----------



## nismat

Moo and DP - hoping that you get to see a strong, healthy heartbeat at your scan today    

As for me, I'm doing absolutely fine on the 2ww - definitely managing to stay zen so far!! I'm almost freaking myself out by my ability to stay calm - it is so unlike me during TTC!! I have been eyeing up the pregnancy test kits on special offer in Sainsbury's though..... but definitely won't buy any until after the weekend is past (when my period would normally be due). 9 more sleeps until OTD


----------



## Mable

All the very best to you Tamsin.


----------



## Guest

We have had a horrendous 24 hours!!! Went to the clinic yesterday and no heart beat could be seen and we were told to prepare for a miscarriage and booked in for a rescan next tuesday. We were both devastated and just spent the rest of the day trying not to cry  . Today we went to our local hospital where we work and had a repeat scan by a senior sonographer - 1 very clear heart beat! We are now both at home, little man is in bed, DP is asleep on the sofa and we are doing NOTHING for the rest of the day - TOTALLY EXHAUSTED but VERY happy!!!!

Hope everyone else is ok xx


----------



## Misspie

LOL       

I think I've said all the words I can say without repeating myself again  hehehehe

Glad it's all hunky dorey hunny! 

xxx


----------



## Guest

Ye, you get to hear all my rubbish 3 times over


----------



## Misspie

Am hoping to start another cycle very soon ladies......I have a little bit of nasal spray left in my second bottle as only used this for a few days. Do you think i an tell the clinic this and that I only need 1 this time (seems silly to have another and pay out for it if I don't need it this time)

No more acupuncture until the NY, can spend that money on holiday. You try not to let it hurt you financially, but an additional £36pw, going upto £38 in Jan really does hurt the bank! 

My next cycle is due to start mid Dec, I'm hoping I can push the clinic to start on this one otherwise I think it will be end Jan/Beg Feb ana dI don't want to wait that long 

L
x


----------



## nismat

((((((Moo and DP))))))) how horrendous to have to go through thinking that there was no heartbeat  
I'm very happy to hear that you've been able to see it so clearly today, everything very crossed for you that this was a one-off blip in what will hopefully be a smooth pregnancy   


Lorna - I'd definitely tell the clinic that you've got nearly a full bottle of spray left; I can't remember for sure if there's any kind of expiry on Synarel once you've started using it, but I don't think so. No point in wasting money!
I had an almost-full 900iu cartridge of Puregon left from my cycle in May, which I'd only used about 100iu from (and they cost nearly £300 per cartridge!). Technically you're not supposed to use it if it's been punctured more than a month before, but I used it around 6 months on and it still seemed to do the job! I wouldn't necessarily recommend that though, but I'm a tight git sometimes.....


----------



## lesbo_mum

Moo OMG what a horrendous 24 hrs for you and DP... im so glad all is ok


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

moo how dreadful but I am so pleased that the first scan was wrong!

L x


----------



## pem

moo - glad everything is ok...how horrible for you and DP...

Tamsin - keep up that zen!!


----------



## curves angel

Moo- so glad everything is OK. What a rollercoaster!


----------



## TwoBumps

Moo - what a relief!!!

We got a BFN today from DW's 1st attempt with our new donor. We'll be trying again next week when it will be my turn. Fingers crossed!!

Lottie x


----------



## curves angel

Lottie & Maz- sorry for your BFN  . Good luck next week!

I've reached day 13, praying AF doesn't arrive before OTD.   
Made the mistake of testing on Wednesday, got a BFN so I'm not hopeful, although I have heard stories of BFP's only showing on test day?
Nearly did another one thismorning but didn't want to ruin our day!

Rx


----------



## Guest

Lottie that is amazing news! Loving the new guy's swimmers! You've both had such a long journey. I think you are very brave to be pregnant together   but I hope everything works out for you too  . Good luck to you too R xx


----------



## Guest

Em - I've just seen you latest diary update -    
I hope 2010 is your year


----------



## TwoBumps

Thanks Moo, tho going on our history I doubt we'll manage to achive 2 pregnancies on the same month. It's more to increase our chances really. We've tried for so long with me and we were getting worried about DW's ticking clock so we re-thought our plan and decided this was the best way forwards. Originally the plan was that I wud carry our 1st born and DW wud carry our 2nd. Three years down the line and we figured we needed to 'up the anti'!
Curves - when I got my BFP in Feb it didn't show until the day _after_ OTD so there's plenty of time yet  Good luck!
Tamsin - how's it going?? Not too long left now..! U still feeling calm? Hope so Hun. Got our fingers crossed for you!
Lottie x


----------



## lesbo_mum

thanks Moo


----------



## nismat

Lottie, thanks for asking, yes I am still feeling calm! Whether or not I'm pregnant is pretty much the last thing on my mind at the moment, as I'm so busy with work, and so exhausted because Toby's up 3-4 times a night with a cold, that the am I/aren't I question just doesn't seem all that big a thing.  This cycle has been bizarre in how emotionally detached I've been, all through. Not sure quite what it signifies, but it's certainly been a lot less stressful! 
Although I'm not currently planning on testing early (OTD is Thursday, 2 weeks from ET), my period would normally be due tomorrow, based on my normal luteal phase, and there's no sign of it being imminent


----------



## curves angel

Hiya, it's a BFN for us again


----------



## deemo

Boo.. sorry to hear it.


----------



## southern_angel

Sorry to read that Curves :-( 

I've just started my first 2ww, will try to post a diary thingy later with update...


----------



## Guest

curves angel said:


> Hiya, it's a BFN for us again


Sorry about your BFN 
What are your plans for future treatment? I always found it was a great help if we knew what the next step would be each time.

Angelmine - hope you don't go too crazy on the 2ww xx


----------



## TwoBumps

Curves, sorry you got a bfn Hun x
Good luck Angelmine!
We've also joined u on the 2ww, I had my 1st insem from our new donor last night. Going to test on16th Dec if a/f hasn't arrived by then. 
Tamsin - good luck for tomorrow. Really hope you get good news!! 
Lottie x


----------



## Pepstar

Sorry that it was a bfn this time Curves   for next time.


We can now join this thread too  

Had our first IUI yesterday so testing date is the 15th December. 

Good Luck everyone else of the 2ww


----------



## Guest

Lottiemaz - Just seen your profile info - I thought DW got a BFP from your new donor. Did I read wrong? So sorry if I did  . Hope you have more joy xx


----------



## curves angel

Good luck to all on the 2WW!

We are looking forward to a boozy christmas now. We have an appointment at the clinic on the 12th January to discuss our next step.
I'm thinking IVF now, also going to look into possible funding from our PCT but don't worry, I won't hold my breath!!
Thanks for all your warm wishes xx


----------



## nismat

Sorry to hear your news Curves-angel.

It's a negative for me too - I started bleeding on Monday, stop-start which made me wonder if it was my period or not. However, it's been full flow since Monday evening, and we've confirmed it with a negative test. Will do another one tomorrow morning just to be absolutely sure (as the clinic will tell us to, if we haven't), but we know the answer. 
We are of course disappointed, but not as devastated as we thought we might be. I dno't think it's really hit home yet; it doesn't feel final somehow. 
We're not sure yet whether this is actually going to be the end of the TTC journey for us or not, but we're not going to make any decisions quite yet. We've already been so lucky, having Toby, that it takes an awful lot of the bitterness/disappointment out of the failure of this cycle.

And yes, I am looking forward to being able to drink over Christmas - I found it much harder to stay off the alcohol this cycle!


----------



## Battenberry

Sorry to hear of the BFN's Curves Angel and Nismat     Hope you both have a lovely boozy Christmas and have some time to consider your options for the future.

Lottie, Pepstar and Angelmine, wishing you lots of   and patience on your 2ww.

Moo, I'm so glad you've seen a lovely strong heartbeat, what a scare you had. I hope it's all uneventful from now on!

Lots of luck to everyone else on their 2ww.

Love B xx


----------



## lesbo_mum

curves angel and nismat sorry about the BFN.. they suck dont they  

Lottie, Angelmine and Pepstar good luck for the 2ww  

Well i'm struggling with this break... went to tesco's today and was completely out of it daydreaming about rubbish and work and things... i was rudely broken out of it by a crying little boy screaming for his mummy... i found myself mid panic attack completely in a mess... my legs wouldnt move!! After a few mins i snapped out of it and left the shop but was all a bit weird...

Me and Louise had a long talk today and we are torn between going straight to IVF or trying more IUI... its such a hard decision!

Em x


----------



## curves angel

Em- I'm so sorry you are having a bad time   

Nismat- sorry for your BFN


----------



## TwoBumps

Tamsin, I'm so sorry hun. We were really rooting for you. Take good care of yourselves xx


----------



## pem

Nismat - So sorry for your BFN.... 

Em - loads of   for you, lots of   for your decision, you will make the right one.

pem x


----------



## southern_angel

So, I’m now 6DPO, temps have been rising nicely. I’ve discovered I don’t really like brazil nuts although pineapple juice still feels like a treat. How long should I carry on eating/drinking that? I think implantation happens (if it happens!) between 7-10 days, so do I stop after then or carry on? I’m struggling to do without my nightly hot soak, have compromised and am having shorter, warm but not hot baths. I hope that isn’t a bad thing to do? I have stayed off the vino, bar a small glass on the night of insemination (had to do something to relax!). My tummy has felt a bit odd since Tuesday, I’ve been quite bloated (although that might just been the preg. Vitamins) and I'm generally feeling very protective of that whole area (I notice I am holding my tummy lots at the moment). Again, that could just be psychological though? 

Have been more obsessive over the weekend, I'm hoping that being in work will be distracting today and for the rest of the week. It's the last week of term so I'll be busy at least! 

How is everyone else on the 2WW doing? 
Angel


----------



## Pepstar

Angel - I am also 6dpo (at least I think I have counted that right - first IUI was last Tuesday) and am feeling pretty horrid today.  I have a terrible headache, bloated and am feeling quite emotional - doesn't help that I am away from home tonight either.  It really is quite difficult to focus on anything else although we have been giving it our best shot - our kitchen was getting plastered over the weekend (at least one of us was) and dw reckons that she wouldn't stick round to stay in the mess if she was the speck  

I'm not feeling particularly positive about this cycle and can't wait for the 15th to come so that we can test.  We are headed to the Xmas markets in Basil on Friday and come back late Monday so hopefully this will distract us.

Good luck with your 2ww - when is your testing date?


----------



## southern_angel

Hiya,

My insems were last Monday and Tuesday eve, but my BBT chart thinks I ovulated on Tuesday so I think that makes us both 6DPO. Funny that you are bloated too, is that a positive sign do you think? I've also been quite emotional and tearful too, but then I often am! 

How do you work out when to test? If my cycle had been normal the AF would be due on the 14th, which would be 13DPO. Should I wait until the 15th too? 

Angel


----------



## Pepstar

My testing date was given to me by the clinic - I think this is allowing enough time for the pregnyl shot to get out of my system.  I imagine that you should be able to test sooner?  

 for a bfp for you  

Not sure if they are symptons or just me being acutely aware of my normal bodily functions or imaginery symptons that my mind is playing games with.  Who knows?  Only time will tell.  Ahhh! This IS complete madness!


----------



## southern_angel

Pepstar said:


> Not sure if they are symptons or just me being acutely aware of my normal bodily functions or imaginery symptons that my mind is playing games with. Who knows? Only time will tell. Ahhh! This IS complete madness!


Ahh, I know that feeling! I've been obsessively checking for spotting today because I read that the embie (if there is one) should be implanting between now and 12DPO. And I feel sick  How are you doing today?

I've posted on the main 2WW board about testing dates, just not sure how early I can test...

 for a BFP you too, it's nice to have someone else at the same point


----------



## TwoBumps

Hiya,
I'm going to wait until 16th to test because my a/f will have arrived by then if we've not been successful and I hate the sinking feeling I get when I see yet another BFN on the pee stick - I've seen enough of them to last me a lifetime.

Angelmine - I've also been feeling sick (briefly) yesterday & today(!) What are we like, honestly!?!

How you doing Pepstar? Are you finding each day lasts 10 times longer than usual??

Is it just us three on 2ww at the moment? And all of us ovulated on the same day, what are the odds of that!? Must be something in the water....

Lottie x


----------



## Guest

Just wanted to say how nice it is to see lots of new names on this thread. Just wanted to wish you all the best xx


----------



## TwoBumps

Aww, thanks Moo! 
x


----------



## Pepstar

angelmine said:


> Pepstar said:
> 
> 
> 
> Not sure if they are symptons or just me being acutely aware of my normal bodily functions or imaginery symptons that my mind is playing games with. Who knows? Only time will tell. Ahhh! This IS complete madness!
> 
> 
> 
> Ahh, I know that feeling! I've been obsessively checking for spotting today because I read that the embie (if there is one) should be implanting between now and 12DPO. And I feel sick  How are you doing today?
Click to expand...

Me too minus the sickness. Replace this with being very tired and you have obsessive little me at the moment.

Didn't realise there were three of us are on the same wait  Lottie - this is my first cycle so haven't go the feelings about the bfn on the sticks - I just want to start testing asap. of course I won't but still I want to!

I think it is just us three - how are you guys doing?

Thanks Moo!

Cat xx


----------



## TwoBumps

No nausea for me today, it was probably wind or something previously, lol! I was incredibly tired this afternoon, I was on a course & could feel my eyes closing - they were so heavy. My lovely colleague discretely placed a glass of water beside me (he'd obviously noticed - hope no-one else did?!?) and that helped wake me up a bit. I think it was just a case of an 'after-lunch slump'.

  for the pee sticks... we've got a week to wait yet!

x


----------



## southern_angel

So, 8DPO...

My BBT was up this morning, so I'm   that means impantation might have happened yesterday... I've had funny shooting pains in my tummy today, only lasted a minute but was very odd. Other symptoms all much the same.    

Still not sure how early I can test, opinion on the ladies in waiting board was mixed...  Probably should wait until 14DPO  

It's my first cycle as well Cat, I'm keen to test too! 

Keeping fingers crossed for us all...

Angel


----------



## Pepstar

Angel and Lottie - hope you are managing to stay sane.

I am really quite tired today but that is more likely to be due to getting up super early this morning for work rather than anything else.  Not feeling overly positive that this cycle will work but am hanging in there and not testing  

I am off to Basil with my dw this weekend for general Christmas market cheer - hopefully we won't obsess too much although it would be handy to know because then I might be able to have a drink    Hope you guys get through your weekend  

Cat x


----------



## southern_angel

9DOP.

Not feeling positive today   Have had some spotting and some pain, feels a bit AF like, although it would be really early to be AF (which I rarely am) and the spotting is not exactly like AF (TMI: was pinkish this morning, pinky-brown later/now). I was   it might be implantation but am worried that the quick/little orgasm I had this morning (why did I do that :-( ) has ruined my chances.

Am feeling very paranoid and tearful. I posted on the other 2WW board about the spotting and no-one has commented so I've convinced myself that is because it is bad :-( 

I'll be completely  bonkers    by test day at this rate!


----------



## nismat

*Angelmine * - I'd definitely be inclined to think that the timing of the spotting (9dpo) is positive for possible implantation 

And I definitely don't think that having an orgasm will have ruined your chances; it's a crazy-making time being on the 2ww (especially your first one); try not to be too hard on yourself 

*Pepstar * - enjoy your trip to Basel, I've always wanted to go and "do" one of the European Christmas markets  When are you due/due to test?

*Lottie*, it definitely sounds like you've started afresh/got a new lease of positive thinking with this new donor!  May he prove very lucky for you


----------



## Pepstar

Angel - I second what Nismat says that spotting around 9po should be a positive thing and as for the orgasm - I wouldn't be worried at all  

Nismat - thanks.  I am also 9dpo and my testing day is Tuesday.  This is our first cycle and it is driving us a little   - hopefully we will be a bit calmer next time


----------



## TwoBumps

Angel,  I agree with the others. If I were you I'd be pretty excited about spotting on 9dpo!! The timing is 'spot on' for an implantation bleed. The pains can also accompany implantation so it looks like a good sign to me. I actually had spotting on 4dpo this month but that would have been ridiculously early for an implantation bleed so I've just put it down as one of those tricks the body likes to play on the 2ww!! Or maybe old blood from ovulation, although I've never has spotting mid-cycle before. Like I said... tricks!

Pepstar, hope u av a great weekend away and that it takes ur mind off things for a while. Then when u come home it'll be almost time for the pee sticks  

Hi Tamsin   thanks for ur good luck message hun. How you doing? xx


----------



## southern_angel

Thank you all, I feel a bit better this morning after reading your comments. I'd managed to get myself into a right state last night :-(  

Spotting seems to have stopped, I'll try and take it easy today and keep a positive attitude... I have a friend visiting tonight so I'll have company which I'm sure will help - being on my own is not helping with the crazy!  

Hope you have a lovely weekend away Pepstar. 

Take care,
Angel


----------



## snagglepat

Hi Angel,

I just want to echo everyone else and say it's all sounding really positive - especially so now that the spotting has stopped! I'll keep everything crossed for you over the next few days. The end to this dreaded 2ww draws ever nearer... 

Gina. x


----------



## southern_angel

Thanks Gina,  

I caved in and did a first response test this morning - negative   Bad Angel  

Am 12DOP today so hoping it's still too early to test reliably. I guess if the spotting/bleeding was implantation then that only (started?) 9DPO

My  (.)(.) look really noticable veiny (there is a definite blue line down both from top to nipple) - is that a possible positive sign? It's my latest obsession - kept checking them yesterday (the veins appeared on Friday). 

Agh, I'm going  bonkers


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

I got veiny boobies when I was pregnant
Good luck but I do think that you are testing too early    I also might add when I was pregnant despite first response supposedly being the best I tested negative in FR and 'pregnant' on Clear blue digital so I rushed to the clinic for  a BHCG and it was 297! so I have no faith in FR tests. They even sent me my money back!

I also never test early as I prefer to stay PUPO as long as possible and live my dream as long as possible


----------



## Belbs

Hello All!  

I am just about to join you all in the madness!! At last... it feels like a long time since August.

Lottie - I hope all is going ok for you on your 2ww. I've been thinking of you and your DP and really hope things work our for you this time.      

My DP had egg collection yesterday and we have 9 eggs which have all fertilised. I think ET will be Tuesday but we will find out more tomorrow. It feels so good after the trauma of only one egg last time. 

I've got everything crossed for you all during the madness of the 2ww.  I'll be madly obsessing about symptoms soon too!!   

Belbs xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Belbs that is fantastic and 100% fertilisation is fab- must be great eggs and    I hope the ET goes well
Good Luck


----------



## Belbs

Thanx JJJ1. 

I need luck for ET - I hate it sooo much. Nothing worse than being desperate for a wee and being poked and prodded in that area!!


----------



## TwoBumps

Hey Belbs! Welcome back  What fantastic news about your embies!!! We both wish you loads of luck with this cycle, it sounds 1000 times better so far!! Good luck for Tues, let us know how you go with it all. By the way, you don't actually need a bursting-full bladder. At my last ET they asked me to go release some as there was too much & my bladder was obscuring the 'route'. Now, trying to release half and save half... that _was _ tricky 

Hi Angel, sorry you got a bfn this morning  There's still 2 days for that to change though! There's nothing to suggest your spotting wasn't an implantation bleed so stay positive! I know how you feel though, it's not easy when you get to this stage  Like JJ1 says, FR tests are not always as sensitive as what they're advertised to be.

Pepstar, hope you've had a good weekend away & got all your Christmas shopping done!

We've had quite a festive weekend, we went and finished our shopping yesterday (can't quite believe it's all done already ) and this afternoon we took our nephew to see Disney's 'A Christmas Carol' in 3D - it was fantastic! We'd taken him to see it in ballet last week & thought the 3D animated version would be a good way to show the contrast of how the same story can be portrayed. He loved both 

Well, not long to go now until our OTD's...!


----------



## southern_angel

Thanks Lottie and JJ1,

First response negative again this morning    I'll buy some Clearblue tests later today (but not testing again until tomorrow morning )

I'm now 13DPO and AF would be due to start this evening if she's on time      I don't feel particularly premenstrual though. I'm still getting odd pains in my tummy but not cramping so much. My (.)(.) are bigger and quite tender (which they often are pre AF) but the veiny-ness is (more?) noticeable. I've not had the feeling that I'm too hot/sweaty which nearly always happens a couple of days before AF, and I'm not feeling the heaviness I often feel. 

How are you holding up Lottie and Pepstar? Good luck to you too Belbs, sounds like your cycle has started brilliantly  

Angel


----------



## lucky2010

good luck to all xxxx


----------



## TwoBumps

Thanks rachjulie xx

I'm ok thanks angel. Had a bit of _very _ light spotting last night (after having mild cramps throughout the day) and then woke during the early hours with quite sharp cramps which lasted a few minutes until I drifted off again. Nothing since though. As the spotting was 12dpo I'm trying hard to think it _may _ be implantation, but realistically I know it's probably a/f on her way. 
Grrrr, why do pregnancy symptoms have to be identical to a/f symptoms??!? As if the 2ww isn't hard enough!

Did you get your ClearBlue tests angel? We have a small stock of cheap Asda tests (pack of 2 for about £5) which we will use if I get to Wednesday without a/f showing up.  Believe it or not, they were the ones that 1st showed up my BFP in Feb but because they were so cheap we didn't believe them so went out and spent £13 on a CB test  Kinda defeated the point of buying cheap ones!!

Good luck for tomorrow!!!! Pepstar, are you testing then too??


----------



## southern_angel

Thanks Rachjulie  

Glad you're holding up Lottie, so you're waiting until Weds to test? I popped out and picked up 2 Clearblue tests earlier, so I guess I'll test with one of those first thing tomorrow morning assuming AF hasn't arrived overnight     I was temped to go and buy your Asda ones but the nearest Asda to me is in the middle of town so a pain to get to/park at. Hopefully ClearBlue will bring me luck! 

Fingers and toes crossed for you tomorrow too Pepstar!


----------



## TwoBumps

The Clearblue are pretty reliable so I think you'll be fine. If you'd have got the Asda ones you might have ended up buying CB for confirmation anyway  
I've just read a post on here from a lady who got a BFN the day before OTD, then BFP the following day!! 
Yep, think we're gonna hang on for Wednesday to test. If we get that far we might actually be in with a chance of a BFP...!
I'll be eagerly logging on in the morning... good luck!! x


----------



## jo36

Good luck to those on 2ww - it's all sounding a bit exciting on this thread atm!!

    to you all. Fingers crossed for some great news soon. Xx


----------



## Pepstar

Sorry about your bfn Angel - there is time though so  

We haven't tested yet but I have some definite light cramping starting so am assuming that AF is on the way - no spotting yet though so I guess you never know.  We will testing tomorrow morning with a clearblue test so one more sleep  

Good luck Lottie and Angel  

Belbs - good luck with the egg transfer


----------



## Belbs

Thanks for all the good wishes. ET is in the morning... 

I have my fingers crossed for you Lottie, Pepstar and Angel.


----------



## Guest

Haven't been on this thread for a little while but just wanted to wish everyone good luck for their test dates and good luck Belbs and DP for ET tomorrow xx


----------



## Pepstar

As suspected it was a bfn for us this time round.

Trying to look on the positive side - at least I can have champagne on Christmas morning now!

Good luck everyone else 

Cat x


----------



## southern_angel

Sorry to read that Pepstar  

Looks like a   here too    No sign of AF yet (and oddly my BBT is still up) but ClearBlue test this morning was negative. I guess it's not over until the   arrives though... 

Good luck with ET today Belbs, thinking of you and DP.

Angel


----------



## Belbs

Cat and Angel - sorry to hear about your bfn.


----------



## Belbs

We've got two little embies nestling in!  

They both had 8 cells and one was a grade 1, the other was a grade 2. We also have 4 frosties which is the best result we've had so far. I'm not going to get over excited but I'm hoping that means it could be our time.     

Sending    thoughts to you all.

Belbs xxx


----------



## southern_angel

Congratulations Belbs  Sounds great, sending lots of sticky vibes   

Sadly my  has been confirmed by the arrival of AF this afternoon  Am off to drown my sorrows with a glass of wine and a long hot bath!


----------



## Guest

Cat and Angel - sorry about your BFNs  . Be good to yourselves xx

Belbs - great news about your embies. Hope they are getting nice and cosy xx


----------



## TwoBumps

Cat and Angel, I'm really sorry for your bfn's   Make sure you indulge yourselves over Christmas & make the most of it... with any luck it'll be the last child-free Christmas for all of us!! So bring on the alcohol, nuts & hot baths!

Belbs - that's fantastic news!!  To get 2 fresh & 4 frozen embryos from 9 eggs is marvellous! Well done! I really, really hope this is your cycle and it's certainly started perfectly - we've got everything crossed for you!

Well, in our news, a/f hasn't arrived yet...! (I hardly dare type that in-case I tempt fate!) I have been having mild cramps on and off for the last 2/3 which fade away as soon as they've started, but as we all know, the witch can play games with you and then in 10 minutes she can ruin any hope you might have had... so we're not getting our hopes up until we test tomorrow (if she's still not arrived). But if I'm honest, I can't help but be a bit excited!   Obviously we want to be together when we test but because of DW's shift tomorrow we're going to have to wait until tea-time... as if the wait isn't long enough! Please keep your fingers crossed for us!!!

Lottie x


----------



## Belbs

Lottie, I'll have everything crossed for you and your DP all day.     Good luck.


----------



## lesbo_mum

Lottie i really hope this is your month hun


----------



## southern_angel

Fingers crossed Lottie


----------



## Guest

And here


----------



## TwoBumps

Hi all, 
Thanks for all your good wishes. Unfortunately the witch was playing around with me and arrived (along with lots of cramps to make her presence known!) at 4.30am. How considerate of her... now I'm disappointed AND tired! It was silly of me to get my hopes up really. 
Anyway, I've decided I will definitely NOT be driving on the works Christmas party on Friday...! 
Lottie x


----------



## southern_angel

Sorry Lottie    

Sounds like all three of us will have boozy, hot-bath and naughty food filled Christmases... 

2010 will be the year...


----------



## southern_angel

now driving me nearly as mad as the 2WW  

Thought she'd started yesterday afternoon (as per post) as I had some spotting but my charting book says you only count the first day of full/red flow as day one, so I recorded spotting for yesterday and light for today. But actually, I've not had much more than spotting today either. Still (sorry for TMI!) brown (darker than the 9DOP spotting) rather than red. Normally I'm quite heavy and crampy by now, but I feel mostly fine (disappointed about the BFN obviously, but physically fine). What is she playing at? 

I didn't take my BBT this morning (I don't bother when I'm on, just start on about CD6 which is enough for me to track ovulation etc) but it was still high yesterday which was why I was surprised AF started (or didn't...). 

Any thoughts?


----------



## Belbs

Lottie, I'm so sorry to hear your news. It is so hard not to get your hopes up isn't it? I really hope that you enjoy your xmas party and have a great Christmas.   

Angel, I always find   is strange after treatment. I hope you are feeling ok.  

I have been very busy at work so haven't been thinking too much about symptoms etc; yet!! However, I'm going to dig my pregnancy books out again this evening and remind myself about them all...

Best wishes to all.

Belbs xxx


----------



## southern_angel

Quick update: AF finally arrived this afternoon, after 3 days of spotting with increasing clotting (sorry for TMI!). My donor (who is very helpfully a medic) agrees that probably we're looking at successful fertilisation/implantion but that the embie didn't stick :-(  

At least that means I can feel positive about the process (which I was so wobbly about) working, even if it wasn't meant to be this time. 

I'm feeling pretty rough now, lots of cramps and pain, quite heavy bleeding. But looking ahead to trying again in the new year...

How is everyone else, will there be a few of us cycling again in late Jan?


----------



## Belbs

I forgot how tough the 2ww is!    Roll on the 29th.

  to anybody else on the 2ww.


----------



## snagglepat

Hi angel,

Just to say that on the few cycles we had over the years where we thought there may have been part success (resulting in later periods/early preg symptoms up to a point etc), and the one where we had a definite chemical pregnancy, then the periods that followed were usually heavier and more painful than normal. 

Belbs, I hope the festivities of this week (if you celebrate them) help to act as a good distration for you. What a horrible time to be on the 2ww.

Gina.


----------



## TwoBumps

Hang in there Belbs   We're all hoping you're going to start the New Year off with the first of the BFP's!!    
Lottie x


----------



## Belbs

Thanx Lottie and GIna  

I've been trying very hard to keep busy and not worry too much about symptoms etc; Also trying not to get my hopes up too high so I don't have too far to fall - if you know what I mean! 

I had my work Christmas lunch yesterday which was lovely but obviously I couldn't drink. Rather tricky when you work in the wine industry and they were having such nice wines, including a 1962 Penfold's Shiraz! I hope it will be worth missing out on all hose treats! 

Despite trying hard not to think about symptoms, as I'm sure I have imagined some on my previous 2ww's, I have been feeling a bit crampy today but haven't told DP as I don't want her to worry. Especially as she is so proud and happy about producing good eggies/embies. I really hope it is not the witch.   

I hope everyone has a very Happy Christmas.   

Belbs xxx


----------



## southern_angel

Thinking of you Belbs, I hope festivities tomorrow are a helpful distraction from the stress of the 2WW and I'm keeping my fingers and toes crossed for a   for you both on the 29th


----------



## lesbo_mum

Belbs fingers crossed for the 29th    

Its my 24th birthday tomorrow... another year nearer to 30


----------



## TwoBumps

How's it going Belbs? Have u managed to 'forget' the 2ww for a little while over the festive period? Do u have any symptoms to report? Hope you've still had a great time, we've got everything crossed for you hun xx
lesbomum - hope uv had a lovely birthday today, did u buy anything nice whilst out shopping? And we'll have less of the 'another year nearer to 30' business! That made me feel very old... only for a brief moment tho   It seems such a long time ago since my 30th!!  

I'll be joining Belbs on the 2ww tomorrow, we're going to meet our donor in the afternoon. It seems to have flown by since our most recent attempt, I think we'll have to celebrate Christmas more often..!
Lottie x


----------



## Belbs

Thanx girls   

Em - Happy b'day you young thing! I hope you had a great day.

Lottie - very exciting that you're trying again already. Fingers crossed for you.   

I have had no symptoms other than feeling crampy for a few days last week. Trying very hard to be positive about testing tomorrow but am feeling rather nervous!! I don't want another bfn. Christmas has been an excellent distraction. I love it... although I have eaten too much chocolate!   

Belbs xxx


----------



## Summermist

Good luck for tomorrow Belbs I hope its a BFP.


----------



## lesbo_mum

good luck for tomorrow belbs!!!   

My birthday was fab i went shopping and got myself a nice sparkley top for new years eve.. was suppose to be £40 but got it for £15 bargin eh!


----------



## TwoBumps

Belbs - thinking of you hun! Got everything crossed for you and really hope tomorrow brings the good news you deserve x
Em - glad you had a good birthday!
Angel - are you trying again this month or waiting until the New Year?
We've just been to meet our donor and I'm now on our next 2ww! The timing was good again, I did a CB ovulation test immediately prior to the insem and the smiley face was there looking back at us which was perfect!
Good luck again for tomorrow Belbs xx


----------



## Belbs

Lottie - well done on your perfect timing and congrats on being PUPO. I hope the 2ww isn't too   for you. What are you doing on NYE? I'm hoping I'll be having on alcohol free night! 

Em - I'm glad you had a fab b'day. What a good bargain! I haven't been shopping in the sales yet but might have a look tomorrow. I hope you have fun on NYE. 

  not long to go. Thanx for all the good luck wishes. 

Belbs xxx


----------



## Pinktink

Good luck Belbs - am sure it's a BFP for you xxx


----------



## lucky2010

Good luck for tomorrow belbs!

Lottie, well done with timing... Fingers crossed!

X


----------



## Belbs

OMG! It worked for us this time. We got a BFP this morning.   

Thanx again for all your positive messages.

Belbs xxx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Congrats Belbs!!!


----------



## TwoBumps

Woooooeeeee!!!! Well done Belbs and DW!!! I really did have a little feeling it might be your turn this time! I think it's cos u were so laid back about it all, which isn't easy when uv had so many attempts! Aw, I'm made up for you guys, you SO deserve this BFP! HUGE congratulations!   
xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Guest

Em -happy belated birthday! Don't worry about getting closer to 30 - I have loved my 30s so far but I do seem to be getting middle age spread a bit too early  

Belbs - CONGRATULATIONS! I am so pleased for you both. What a wonderful start to the New year  

Hope everyone else is doing ok

We're both OK. Had a great Christmas as told all my family about DPs pregnancy over Christmas dinner - lots of tears, even from my BIL! DP has terrible nausea in the evenings but hopefuly that will start to subside soon. I am really enjoying taking care of her and I bought her her 1st maternity top for Christmas, which also made her cry (pregnant woman and their bloody hormones  ). 

I hope we have more BFPs in 2010 and of course Kelz triplets will be arriving in the next few weeks  

XXXXX


----------



## pem

huge congrats Belbs.....the BEST start to 2010 i can imagine!


----------



## Pinktink

YAY BELBS!!!

We're both really happy for you guys!!!

Love Lynn xxx


----------



## Belbs

Hi All  

Lottie - I hope your little spermies are doing their job and you are enjoying being PUPO.    

Moo - What a nice time to tell your family! It made me teary thinking about it. I texted my mam & dad at 4.20am this morning!! 

Our first scan is booked for 15th Jan and I'm hoping I can continue to be relaxed until then... another 2ww!! 
My Dr has started reducing my prednisolone so I finish that next Monday which is good because I'm not so keen on taking them. I've been waking up a lot in the night and think it is those but not sure about stopping them in case they are what has helped it to work this time?! eek - should stop worrying.

I hope 2010 brings lots of BFPs for you all. 

Belbs xxx


----------



## kelz2009

Belbs- MASSIVE CONGRATULATIONS TO YOU BOTH!!!!! 

MOO- hope your dps sickness starts to ease, great time to tell family. All the best for the rest of the pregnancy xx

Hope everyone else is ok  

I have been in hospital as I have been having period cramps and backache, I am also 1cm dilated  . I have scan next Tuesday as one of my girls is a little small  . They said if she still small next week they will bring my c-section forward. I just think the other 2 are big so makes my little one look really small well 2lb 40z last week. Hope I can make it 2 the 25th jan this is when Im having my planned c-section.


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Belbs congratulation hun so thrilled for you
L x


----------



## jo36

Belbs - I'm absolutely thrilled for you guys, this was sooo your turn. Hope the next 8 months go well for you.   

Kelz - eek...1cm dilated!!!! It took me 6hrs of labour to get to that point! Hope you can last til due C-section date. Fingers crossed!

Xx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Kelz- 1cm dilated OMG i really hope they sit tight for you!!!


----------



## lucky2010

Belbs, huge congrats!!!

Kelz, I had period cramps and was one cm dilated for two weeks before alex was born so try not to worry too much... Really hope you make it to the 25th... Good luck!!!

Fingers crossed to everyone else, I'll be joining you on the 2ww next week.

Happy new year for fri!

Rach x


----------



## southern_angel

Hi all,

I'm just back from a few days away and am so pleased to read the good news -congratulations on the   Belbs 

Hope your 2WW is starting well Lottie. I *may* be joining you this month, it depends on ov dates as my donor is away until the 3rd. My cycle was delayed (I'm choosing to believe that there was a fertilised embie that implanted but didn't stick, which is what my donor thinks too and which explains the late and very odd period I had) so I'm on CD14 now which means I might not ov until the 4th (and could insem on the 3rd). Otherwise it will be the start of Feb for me...


----------



## TwoBumps

Welcome back Angel, hope you had a good break over Christmas. Do you usually have a regular cycle? I was just wondering at what point in your cycle you usually ovulate? Have you been testing for your surge anyway, just in case? Don't forget that even if you detect your surge before the 3rd Jan, you won't actually ovulate for another 24-36 hours so you might still be ok with an insem on Sunday. In fact I've been reading up on natural gender-selection via timing methods and one theory is that people who are trying for a girl should insem the day _after_ ovulation. I'm not sure how true it is as there were conflicting stats on it all but I guess it can't hurt to try an insem that late if you have no other alternative. 
I hasten to add that we aren't trying any sort of gender selection, it was just out of interest following a discussion about it with our donor. What I found out was that male sperm swim faster and are therefore likely to reach the egg faster (so _may_ result in a boy following an early insem as they catch the egg as it's released) whilst female sperm swim slower but are more resilient and longer lasting so _may_ result in a girl following a late insem.


----------



## TwoBumps

Sorry, ran out of space then in the text box on my iPhone. Anyone know how to overcome that, it's really annoying! (Apart from writing less! )
Anyway, also wanted to wish Rach luck for next week   and to say I hope things are still going ok for Kelz and that you've got your legs crossed! Good luck to you too hun.
Lottie x


----------



## lmb15

Belbs - Congratulations on the  . So pleased for you, bet you haven't stopped smiling yet! Great start to the new year.


----------



## Belbs

Hello All  

Kelz - I hope your 'little one' is growing quickly and that you manage to hold out until the 25th. 

Rach - Wishing you lots of luck for next week and that 2010 brings #2.   

Angel - I hope you manage to insem on this cycle. Good luck.  

Lottie - Thinking of you both and hope you are not finding the 2ww too .   

Happy New Year to you all.

Belbs xxx


----------



## HotChickies

Firstly, Happy New Year to you all, and I hope you all had a good Christmas.

Secondly, congratulations to anyone who has had a BFP, and sorry to those who have not.

Once again I have been v quiet on here. We were due to try another round of IUI in December, but after responding far too well to fertility drugs, ended up converting to IVF. Had 5 eggs, four fertilised and two were transferred two weeks ago. The other two have been frozen.

We decided to tell no-one we were trying this time, and hoped that Fred and Ginger decided to stick around.

Anyway, we did a test this morning....and there is a very faint line...but it's there. So we did another test, and there is a very faint line on that one too. My girlfriend can't believe what's happened until we get a stronger line....so will be testing again tomorrow, once the shops are open again as we have run out of tests.

Personally, I think that a line is a line and that she's pregnant....am very excited!!!!! 

xx


----------



## lmb15

HotChickies - congrats on the   like you say, a line is a line!! Guessing you won't be able to tell your clinic till monday? Then it's just waiting for the scan, which i found the most nerve wracking of all. But the time flies. Yippee!!!
Congrats again,
Lisa x


----------



## HotChickies

Thanks for your message. Yes, we wont be able to tell the clinic until Monday. Still can't quite believe it, and am very happy  xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

congratulations   on your  a line is a line!!! Wishing you a healthy and happy pregnancy
l x


----------



## southern_angel

LottieMaz said:


> Welcome back Angel, hope you had a good break over Christmas. Do you usually have a regular cycle? I was just wondering at what point in your cycle you usually ovulate? Have you been testing for your surge anyway, just in case? Don't forget that even if you detect your surge before the 3rd Jan, you won't actually ovulate for another 24-36 hours so you might still be ok with an insem on Sunday. In fact I've been reading up on natural gender-selection via timing methods and one theory is that people who are trying for a girl should insem the day _after_ ovulation. I'm not sure how true it is as there were conflicting stats on it all but I guess it can't hurt to try an insem that late if you have no other alternative.
> I hasten to add that we aren't trying any sort of gender selection, it was just out of interest following a discussion about it with our donor. What I found out was that male sperm swim faster and are therefore likely to reach the egg faster (so _may_ result in a boy following an early insem as they catch the egg as it's released) whilst female sperm swim slower but are more resilient and longer lasting so _may_ result in a girl following a late insem.


Thanks for all of this Lottie, it's really interesting as I'd heard that an early insem was more likely to result in a girl (I'm not trying to select either)... Useful to know I could insem a bit later if I needed to. Normally I ovulate on day 14-15, but last month it was later (CD17), probably because I was hyped up about trying.

I'm not entirely sure where I am re: ovulation now, I had semi-positive OPK result yesterday (there was a line but it wasn't strong) and a negative today. My BBT seems to be rising yesterday and today, so possibly I ovulated yesterday and the LH result was the last / fading bit (frustratingly I didn't test days 12-14 as I forgot to take OPKs away with me :-(). I'll see what my chart says tomorrow. I have a bit of a cold so that may be interfearing with temps...

I'll keep you posted!
Angel


----------



## Belbs

HotChickies - congratulations on your BFP!


----------



## TwoBumps

Angel, I'm not really sure re your ovulation hun. If your line is fading then it could well be that you've detected the tail end of your surge. What are your other fertile signs looking like (ewcm, cervix position)? It's hard to know re your temps cos as you say, your cold could be affecting them. I religiously recorded my temps for about 6 months prior to commencing ttc and for the 1st 3 natural iui's. I personally found it really stressful as so many things can affect it (alcohol, disturbed sleep, illness etc) so was glad when I was able to give it up. Even though we're now back to unmedicated ttc, I just rely on the ewcm, cervix position and lastly opk's to determine when I'm about to ovulate. It's taken many, many months for me to be confident that I know when I'm about to surge, and tracking my temps did give me reassurance earlier on in our journey. I've still got the print-outs of each of those months as I recorded them on an online ttc chart (I was obsessed, lol!) Sadly I never managed to get one with a sustained higher temp to show a pregnancy.
Hotchickies - well done on your bfp!! You must be over the moon!
Lottie x


----------



## HotChickies

Thank you all for your messages, am so excited!! Off to ASDA this morning to buy more tests, so will keep you all informed.... 

xx


----------



## southern_angel

LottieMaz said:


> Angel, I'm not really sure re your ovulation hun. If your line is fading then it could well be that you've detected the tail end of your surge. What are your other fertile signs looking like (ewcm, cervix position)?


Temp up again this morning so since that's 3 above the coverline my chart (I'm also using an online one) thinks I ovulated on CD13. It's really frustrating that I didn't have okps while I was away, and because it was before I thought I'd be ovulating I didn't pay that much attention to CM either :-( I had assumed that the stress of Crimbo and the travelling would delay ov, but perhaps it made it slightly earlier instead... I find charting quite reassuring, as long as I'm not sick it seems fairly reliable (don't know what impact if any the cold has had), last month it confirmed that I had ovulated even though I was still getting faint lines on OKP which was helpful. It is a hassle though, I'll probably give up for the rest of this month now that I'm not inseming. I've not been tracking cervix position, do you think that is worth doing?

So anyway, sadly I think it's too late for me to try this cycle (I'd be 5DPO on Sunday evening when my donor gets back) :-( Will have to hold on until the end of the month. Will try and make positive use of the time by starting some more regular exercise (I walk everyday but want to start swimming or something as well).

Congratulations HotChickies, I hope you have increasingly encouraging test results today


----------



## HotChickies

We have a definite    Did a digital test this morning   Am mega happy  

Thank you for all your messages...

Belbs...good luck for your scan on 15th  

lmb15...have a happy & healthy pregnancy  

JJ1...best of luck to you & fingers crossed  

LottieMaz...fingers crossed for second attempt  

angelmine....fingers crossed for January  

xx


----------



## Alison0702

Happy New Year  

Not posted on here fo so long so hope everyone is well.

Rach Good luck for your next try..will keep everything crossed for you xx

Belbs Congrats on your BFP. Bet you are over the moon.

Hotchickies  Congrats on your faint line...a line is a line. I like  the clearblue digital cos it has the words pregnant/not pregnant on which takes away this worry about the whole is it a line or not. Where abouts in the North East are you from?

Hi and good luck to everyone else trying. Hope this year is lucky for you


----------



## HotChickies

Hi Alison0702

Thank you for your good luck message. I live near the Metrocentre, but am moving to Durham later this year, to move in with my girlfriend. I am a student at Durham Uni. 

Where abouts are you in Newcastle?

BTW, your baby is very cute.

x


----------



## Alison0702

Thanks, he is much different now but still very cute   Have sent u a PM x


----------



## HotChickies

Hi, have sent you a PM back...but not sure of it's worked. Let me know if you don't receive, and I'll try again.

x


----------



## TwoBumps

Angel - sorry you missed your ovulation this month. At least you know for certain now, which shows the benefits of temping! I think I found it so difficult as my DW works shifts which often means her getting into/ out of bed in the middle of the night. This then disturbed my sleep which affected my temps so it was difficult to track the cover line. At the end of each cycle I could still see the point when I ovulated, but it wasn't always easy to spot at the time iykwim?
I think taking note of my cervix position certainly helps me to know when I'm about to surge. For me, it starts to go higher a couple of days before & then goes _really _ high & soft on the day I get my OPK+. Some months I only use 1 test as I've pinpointed it anyway, although occasionally I test a day early & get a -ve followed by a +ve the next day. I think as time goes on (although hopefully it wont go on too long!) you will really start to 'read' your own body so you'll know when ovulation is approaching anyway. Maybe you could give it a try next month? If you get to know what your cervix feels like throughout the rest of the month then once you get your ewcm you should notice it starts to move higher and feels softer. I once read that during your fertile phase it should feel 'soft like your lips', whilst at other times it should feel 'firm like the tip of your nose'. I think that description is pretty accurate! Good luck if you decide to give it a try! 
Hi Alison  good to hear from you, how are you all? x
Well, DW joined the 2ww gang last night so we've got _everything _ crossed in our house!! I've added 2 tickers so we can keep track of who is where in our cycles 
Lottie x


----------



## lucky2010

Hi Ali!!! Nice to 'see' you!! hope all is well with you lot x

Lottie, good luck for your dp's 2ww... fingers crossed!!

Angel, sorry you missed this cycle... it's so frustrating when availability of your donor affects trying... i know this only too well as mine is not available at weekends at all:-(

Hotchickies... fantastic news on your BFP... I'm very pleased for you!!! xx

We've had a bit of stress about our approaching attempt... my Mum had said she'd have Alex when we next tried but we hadn't discussed dates properly... she then announced she was going to Cornwall for the week just when we needed her! My sister then said she'd have Alex for us but she has now said she is on a course on Thursday so can't... we are therefore going to have to take Alex with us as we have no one else who could have him over night... this is going to be very difficult as we don't want our donor to meet Alex. Julie is going to have to take Alex off while I meet the donor on Thurs afternoon and Friday morning. This is so frustrating as I don't want to have to tell him that Alex is with us but won't know how to explain where Julie is... AAARRRGGGHHH stress!

night night all x


----------



## snagglepat

Oh Rach, what a frustration. You can always simply say that Julie has had to look after Alex which is why she can't be with you right now. That way you don't have to lie, just not mention that she's only half a mile away.

Good luck with it!

Gina. x


----------



## lucky2010

we were thinking of just saying I've come alone... prob easiest all round!

oh, and changed my profile name... fancied a change!!

thanks gina x x x


----------



## Belbs

Hi All  

Lottie & Maz- Got everything crossed for you both!    

Angel - Sorry to hear you couldn't insem this month. It sounds very complicated the whole 'temping' and cervix postitioning! I hope it works out on your next cycle.

Rach & Julie - how frustrating for you both. I hope you manage to meet your donor on Thursday without too much stress and that 2010 is lucky! 

Belbs xxx


----------



## lucky2010

Hi all,

hope everyone is holding up ok!

Tomorrow is the day for us... the first challenge being the trip from Birmingham to Manchester in the snow!!! We are having two insems, one tomorrow afternoon and the next on Friday morning (the day of my LH surge usually)... I am trying not to be too negative but it's hard after 3 failed attempts... anyway everything crossed and I'm sure I'll check in with phantom symptoms over the weekend ;-)!!!

bye for now,

Rach x


----------



## Nic&#039;n&#039;Lau

Good luck with the Journey and with the insems!  We've got a journey to the clinic in Cambridgeshire for 9am ... so that will be an interesting journey for us too.  Its all back roads after the first 15 minutes ... lovely!  

Keep on goin gwith the positive thoughts.  Sending you lots of good luck wishes too!!

Nic


----------



## pem

good luck all of you's.......lots of winter wishes and       for some autumn babies!!

Rach - keep your chin up, its tough going but you'll get there....loads of   . Can't wait to hear the phantom symptoms....LOL

Be joining you all in afew months ...hopefully...if Iccle Frostie makes it!


----------



## southern_angel

Hi all,

Hope your journey wasn't too stressful and that insems go smoothly Lucky2010  Are you inseming today too Nic? 

I'm feeling really sad today about not being able to try this month :-(  I was so positive about the whole process last cycle and I'm finding it hard not having that to think about. I had planned to stay off alcohol & caffeine and stay on the protein- high diet for the break, but it doesn't feel like there is much point :-(  I think I'm probably just feeling sorry for myself because a close friend has just given birth and I'm really happy for her but horribly jealous too :-(

Bah! I'm sure once AF arrives and my next TTC cycle starts then I'll feel better...  

Does anyone else find it hard when they're not trying? 

Angel


----------



## lesbo_mum

Angelmine- I know how you feel i find waiting to try the hardest.. i feel like we're constently having to wait for something, Money, Appointments, AF's


----------



## TwoBumps

Hiya!
Rach, I hope you made your journey toManchester ok! How did u manage with you meeting your donor by yourself? (Like ur new name btw!)
Angel   we've also had a few months over the last 3 years when we've been unable to 'try' and felt so helpless at the time. Your probably right that you're feeling it more because your friend's just had a baby. I always feel a mixture of emotions about my friend's new babies... really happy for them but sad that's it another reminder if our childlessness.
Lesbomum   for you too, you're being very patient at the moment but it will be worth it in the end! 
Pem, got everything crossed for your upcoming cycle too hun!
Belbs, how u getting on?? Any symptoms to report? Bet u can't wait for your 1st scan?!?  
Well, we're still hanging in there, only 4 days til test day!
Lottie x


----------



## Belbs

Morning  

Thinking of you all on the 2ww and hope the time is going quickly.     

Lottie & Maz - everything is crossed for 4 days time.     

Angel and Em - I totally understand the frustration and lack of pma whilst waiting when all you want is a baby.     I found it especially hard between our last 2 tx but concentrating on healthy eating and exercise made me feel as if I was doing something to help. So keep up with the high protein and low alcohol diet, Angel!    

I have started to have a few symptoms! Headaches in the morning and nauseousness in the evenings. I'm worrying so much about the scan but really want to see what is happening!     for a heartbeat.

Best wishes to you all.

Belbs xxx


----------



## lucky2010

Hi Girls!

Lottie, hope you're doing ok!

Belbs, not long now till the scan... hope it flies by!

Thanks for all the good luck messages!

Well, we're officially on the 2ww now! Isems were fine (one yesterday afternoon and one this morning) I'm not 100% sure on the timing though. I usually get my LH surge on day 10 (today) but didn't have one this morning so we could have been a bit too early. Assuming I ovulate in the next 48hours we could be ok but I'm not holding out too much hope. Our donor can't donate at weekends so timing is sometimes difficult if ovulation falls over the weekend. Now comes the difficult bit...2 week distraction!! here's hoping for a 'lucky 2010'!!!!

Rach x


----------



## HotChickies

Hope it all works out OK, and you get your BFP at the end of two weeks Lots of      Fingers crossed and lots of   

xx


----------



## pem

Rach.....


----------



## lucky2010

Thanks guys x x


----------



## Nic&#039;n&#039;Lau

GOooooood LuuuuuuuUUUuuuuUUuk!!!!

  

Nic x


----------



## southern_angel

Good luck and lots of   Rach. 

Thinking of you too Belbs and keeping everything crossed for test day... Nearly there!  

I'm still feeling a bit blue, possibly pmt now as AF due in a few days (am CD24, 11DPO) being snowed in not helping either :-(  Will give myself a good kick up the  when I start new cycle - out with the alcohol and in with the pinapple juice!


----------



## Alison0702

Loads of luck Rach  Give me a ring in the week when you're off work, need a catch up. Have you got a smiley face yet? Love to Julie and hugs to Alex xxxxxxxx

Lots of luck to everyone trying


----------



## Pepstar

Congratulations Belbs - hope the scan goes well.

Good luck to everyone else of the 2ww


----------



## denni769

Hope everyone is keeping well, and all had a nice weekend?

HotChickies...Still trying to get to grips with the site (technology isn't my strongest point) congratulations on your BFP  , hope you're both keeping well?

Belbs..Firstly congratulations, bet you're both over the moon and exicted about your first scan, let us know how you get on.

Lottie and Maz, thinking of you both for tomorrow.  
Hoping it's z  

Rach, hope your 2ww isn't too long for you,  fingers crossed.  


Laura & Mel x x


----------



## lucky2010

Fingers crossed for tomorrow lottie xxx

I'm ok. Trying not to think about it! X

hope everyone else ok.

Rach x


----------



## TwoBumps

Thanks for the good luck messages everyone! We soooooooooooo hope we will be able to carry on the BFP's for 2010!
Will let you know tomorrow.....! x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

good luck lottiemaz


----------



## Belbs

Thinking of you Lottie & Maz - good luck!


----------



## M2M

GOOD LUCK girls!


----------



## Damelottie




----------



## nismat

Thinking of you Lottie and Maz


----------



## TwoBumps

Are you sitting down...? We got a   !!!!! We are stunned, amazed, shocked but most of all absolutely over the moon!!!! WE DID IT!!! 
XXXX


----------



## Guest

OMG   OMG   OMG   
    

Just logged on and you've made my day - your time has come and you both soooooooooooo deserve it xx


----------



## welshginge

LottieMaz - WOOOOHOOOOOOOOOO! Congrats! Sooo pleased for you. xx


----------



## pem

Oh Lottie I ams so so so so so thrilled for you...Well done!!!!  you do both deserve it!!!


----------



## southern_angel

What fabulous news, congratulations LottieMaz


----------



## Misspie

OMG!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


    
    
Just about to come on and catch up from holiday and saw this news, so had to post straight away!!! 

LOTTIE and DW that us FANTASTIC!!!!!!!!!!!

I couldn't have wished for more to deserving people than you both, it's been a long road and you both deserve this more than anything!!!

xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Damelottie

Awww LottieMaz - Many Many congrats


----------



## lesbo_mum

OMG OMG OMG!!!!

Massive congrats!!! 

Lottie i'm guessing the BFP is you as DW still has 5 days until testing  

Over the moon for you


----------



## Nic&#039;n&#039;Lau

Lottie & Maz  .....  I am so incredibly happy for you both!!

You must be on -------->   

How very very exciting.... I bet you can't concentrate on a thing today heheeeeeee

so ..... whose next for a 2010 BFP !!!!

Nic
xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## Misspie

OMG - How weird would that be if you both got BFP's!!!

Lets hope we have a nice string of them this year!

Em - When are you trying again!?

Hopeful Nic - Nice to meet you, I noticed you started stims in Dec, how did your first attempt go?

L
x


----------



## lmb15

LottieMaz - congrats!!        

Lisa and Laura x


----------



## jo36

Oh my God!!!!! Just browsing through when I noticed you're fabulous news!!! You sooooo deserve this BFP! You've been through the mill and back but now it's your turn to celebrate.

Well done!!!!!!!!!               

Jo xx


----------



## M2M

OMG what brilliant news!   

This has really cheered me up this evening.  Been feeling quite down about everything and saw your news, which really made me smile. Congratulations and the very best of positivity, luck and baby dust for you both.


----------



## BaT

Big Congrats LottieMaz.  

You guys have both gone through so much and really deserve it.  I am really pleased for you both.  Good luck for the PG and we will await the results of the second test in a couple of days. 

It gives me hope that if you try for long enough it will happen.

B x


----------



## Battenberry

Lottie - Woo hoo! That's absolutely fantastic news, I'm over the moon for you both! Huge congratulations     
Love B xx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

congratulations lottiemaz


----------



## Belbs

Lottie & Maz -        I am so happy for you both - what fantastic news! How exciting! You deserve this so much. Take care of yourself, Lottie and fingers crossed for Maz next week.

Belbs xxx


----------



## nismat

What totally fabulous news Lottie and Maz!!! I'm so, so pleased for you both   Wishing you a very happy, healthy (and trouble-free) 9 months.

But I'm hoping for you that Maz will have rather different news in 5 days time, otherwise


----------



## kelz2009

CONGRATULATIONS!!!!!! LOTTIE & MAZ YOU BOTH DESERVE THIS SO SO MUCH KELZ XXXXX


----------



## MandMtb

Lottie & Maz a huge congratulations on your BFP   - I am thrilled for you both. Wishing you a happy and healthy pregnancy and secretly hoping for another BFP for you both too!

S x


----------



## HotChickies

LottieMaz 

Congratulations     

Best wishes for the next 9 months  

xx


----------



## lucky2010

Huge huge congratulations lottie and maz... I'm absolutely thrilled for you both. Yeah yeah yeah!!!!

Love rach x x


----------



## TwoBumps

Aw, thank you everyone!! We still can't believe it's true      
I had a HcG blood test yesterday morning (repeating tomorrow) and all day at work I kept feeling the plaster under my sleeve to make sure it had really happened!
We also did a CB digital test this morning which said "Pregnant 2-3 weeks" so we're reassured that my levels seem ok. I think we need to stop being neurotic about the HcG levels now and try to relax & believe it's true!!

You may have noticed I was a _little _ quiet in the week leading upto our OTD (well, quiet for me!  ) It was because I was feeling symptoms but daren't say anything in case they were all in my mind (like they have been on most of my 2ww's!). Anyway... they were:
*Spotting 8dpo (I _never _ have mid-cycle spotting, although I said that last month when I had it for the 1st time 4dpo for some bizarre reason!)
*Mild a/f type pains during the 2nd week of the 2ww (and continuing now)
*Boobs which are not particularly bigger nor painful but certainly fuller! They feel like they did when I was 20  

I'm 'iced-in' today. The North has been badly hit with black ice so loads of schools/ businesses/ roads are closed. The roads had only just got back to 'normal' yesterday after all the snow! I'm having to use my final days annual leave but nothing can dampen my mood right now, lol!

Thanks again for all you lovely messages, you really are a great bunch!

Lottie x


----------



## denni769

Lottie and Maz

That's absolutley brilliant news, congratulations to the both of you.
We're very happy for you.

 

Laura and Mel x x


----------



## welshginge

Hi everyone. I am joining all the 2WWers today. I'm not convinced it's going to happen this time and unsure what to do next. We may look at finding a known donor to ease the financial stress. We'll see what happens in 2 weeks.

Best of luck to everyone!!!! xxx


----------



## TwoBumps

Welshginge - fingers crossed for you. You need a PMA boost hun, hope u feel better about it soon.

We got my 1st HcG blood test result back today, it was 182 (15dpo). We should get the result from today's test in the morning (I hope we do, we'll be driven mad all weekend if we have to wait until Monday!)
Lottie x


----------



## pem

Welshginge - Loads of   for you hun....hope your 2ww goes quickly

Lotttiemaz - lots more congrats!


----------



## whisks

hello all 

welshginge, i'm joining you today on the dreaded 2ww!! had my embryo transfer today, got two embies on board a 2 cell and a 4 cell so fingers crossed   also wishing you loads of luck for this time round  

lottie whereabouts are you in the north, we should do a northern meet up

hello to everyone else hope you are all ok 

whisks xx


----------



## HotChickies

Best of luck WelshGinge   Sending lots of      

xx


----------



## HotChickies

Sorry, sent that to the wrong person....Best of luck Whisks !!!! and lots of       to you too!!!!!

And all the best to you too, WelshGinge!!!

xx


----------



## welshginge

Whisks - yey a 2ww buddy! Hope we both get BFP's that would be so cool. The very best of luck to you!

Thanks HotChickies.


----------



## M2M

Loads of love to you *welshginge* and I really hope that 2010 is your year!


----------



## denni769

Welshginge and Whisks.....keeping everything crossed for you 


Laura x


----------



## whisks

hello

thanks everyone, its wierd i feel totally different about it this time, it all feels a bit unreal, maybe its because i am more relaxed this time?

whisks xx


----------



## Belbs

whisks and welshginge - lots of     for you both. Wishing you both lots of luck. 

Belbs xxx


----------



## lesbo_mum

Good luck Welshginge and Whisks....


----------



## whisks

hey there welshginge
hows it going? when is your test date?

whisks xx


----------



## TwoBumps

Good luck to both Welshginge & Whisks   

We haven't received the results yet for the 2nd of our HCG's as the lab didn't send them back in time, how frustrating! We've been asked to call the surgery on Monday afternoon as they should be back by then. I'm fine, I've got the same symptoms as earlier in the week so we're not worried but it would be very reassuring to know the HCG is doubling. 

Maz's test day tomorrow...!

Lottie x


----------



## Belbs

I can imagine it is so hard having to wait all weekend. We are always waiting on this journey! I am sure it will all be fine and your HCG will have doubled nicely.

Fingers crossed for Maz.     It would be so cool to be pregnant at the same time!

Belbs xxx


----------



## TwoBumps

Can you imagine if she is pregnant!!!!!!!?
Before we started ttc at the same time, we discussed all possible scenarios and of course, it's _possible_ that we may be pregnant together. We never thought for one minute that I would conceive so quickly... I don't think anyone did!!
We know that if we _are _ pregnant together it will be very hard work, especially in the later stages of pregnancy and whilst we're still establishing the babies routines. However, we also think that there are benefits, such as being able to experience our pregnancies together and being able to bond as a family during our maternity leave. How often do families get the opportunity to spend upto a year together at home as a family!? 
The other additional factor in all this is DW's age, she will be 40 in a couple of months and doesn't really have the luxury of waiting another 12 months to start ttc again. For all these reasons, we both agreed from the start that even when one of us conceived, the other would still continue ttc in the hope that we'll be lucky enough to conceive number 2, and a genetic link for our children! I think if we'd perhaps started this journey 10 years ago we may have been happier to wait a while in between children, but like so many women nowadays, we started relatively late. 
Lottie x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Lottie what was Maz's result this morning


----------



## TwoBumps

I think you should read this (and make sure you're sitting down!!)
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=224139.0
xx


----------



## welshginge

Hey Whisks, sorry in the late reply - have been away for the weekend. I'm not thinking about my test date yet as I think I will wait for AF to arrive - cant face that 1 glaring line on the stick!!! Hope you are ok, I read that you are more relaxed, me too - so far. Think it was the acupuncture. I'll check in with you later in the week!! xx


----------



## Misspie

hey Ladies, 

Good luck Welshginge and Whisks!!!!

xx


----------



## whisks

thanks misspie and belbs

hi welshginge don't worry about the late reply  
yeah maybe it is the acupuncture (i'm having it too) thats making us more relaxed. i'm also trying to keep myself busy which helps but i'm sure i will be stir crazy by the 2nd week lol.
i had acupuncture today and again on thursday (at least i didn't nearly kick the acu doc in the face like i nearly did on et wow what a shock that was  

belbs forgot to say congrats on being preggars (i really must keep up!)

hi to everyone else hope you are all ok

whisks xx


----------



## Nic&#039;n&#039;Lau

Drug free day, drug free day, lalalalalaaaaa    

Wish me luck folks... I'm into my clinic for 7:30 tomorrow morning for EC.  Lau is dropping me off and then off to work and then my mum's picking me up a bit later on.  I'm so excited!!  

Lottie and Maz ... I'm still shocked and so happy for you! hahahaaaa

There seem to be lots of successes at the moment and lots of positive steps forward for everyone.  Its totally encouraging! So keep up the good work everyone LOL 

Big love to you all,

Nic xxx


----------



## whisks

hi nic

good luck for tomorrow  

love whisks xx


----------



## denni769

Nic

Thinking of you, best of luck for tomorrow

Laura and Mel x x


----------



## pem

good luck for tomorrow Nic.....    for lots of lovely eggies!


----------



## Pepstar

Just wanted to wish everyone currently on the rollercoaster the best of luck


----------



## Misspie

Good Luck everyone......

Looking forward to those results in a couple of weeks


----------



## lucky2010

hope everyone is hanging on in there!!

I'm on day13 today but period not due till Sunday. Not hopeful at all. Boobs were really sore by this stage with Alex and I definitely 'felt' pregnant by this point last time. no symptoms and very fed up :-(


----------



## TwoBumps

How did you get on at e/c Nic? Hope you're feeling ok & not too sore, keep up with the fluids x

Not long now Rach  , don't lose hope yet x


----------



## pem

Rach....


----------



## lucky2010

Bfn this morn :-( have invested in fertility monitor... 5th time lucky I hope x

hope everyone ok x


----------



## lesbo_mum

awww Rach sorry for your BFN


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Rcah I am so sorry it wasn't your month again!!
l x


----------



## welshginge

Sorry Rach. x


----------



## Guest

So sorry about your BFN, Rach


----------



## southern_angel

Sorry to hear that Rach  

 it's your time next time


----------



## M2M

So sorry Rach that it wasn't your time... which fertility monitor have you gone for? I have the Clearblue one and I'm loving it so far! Really easy to use!


----------



## pem

Rach -  and   and


----------



## lesbo_mum

M2M i have a Clear blue monitor there good arnt they


----------



## whisks

rach - so sorry   
whisks xxx


----------



## lucky2010

Thanks guys! I've gone for the clearblue fertility monitor... Half price on amazon! X


----------



## Nic&#039;n&#039;Lau

Rach,  I'm so sorry to hear your news.  I don't know what to say but I hope that next time proves more successful.  Good luck with the digital monitor!!   

LottieMaz,  thanks for the message hon.  Here's the big run down ... 

At egg collection I had 11 which was a massive shock as we only expected 5 or 6... but the 11 eggs weren't great.  only 9 were suitable for icsi,  6 fertilised but since my call yesterday 4 of those 6 degraded    Big tears.  So rather than going to Blast as i'd hoped I had to go in for ET today.  Fortunately Lau could get time off work at short notice and was there holding my hand as the little eggies went back in. 

Its been one hell of a day.. .. but I have a 2 cell and a 5 cell inside now and I'm relieved because I had this horrid feeling like I was going to turn up at 1:30 (the earliest I could get there) and they'd tell me the other two had degraded too... but they are warm and safe now ... although I'm scared to pee.... (TMI?) .... like I am scared they're going to drop out lol!    seriously bonkers but I can't seem to get over that thought.

Its so hard to stay positive but girls... what I say to you is... lets not let this horrid process get us down..  I for one am going to enjoy being looked after and enjoy every single second of this 2WW .... like they say P U P O!!!!  And I like the sound of that.

Love to all,
Nic xxx


----------



## M2M

lucky2010 said:


> Thanks guys! I've gone for the clearblue fertility monitor... Half price on amazon! X


Did you get some testing sticks too?  They're also the cheapest I've found them anywhere on Amazon.  £12.99 for 1-2 cycles' worth of sticks.


----------



## lmb15

Rach, sorry to hear your news. Hope you are doing ok, x


----------



## TwoBumps

Rach, so sorry it didn't work this month hun  
Nic, congratulations on being PUPO!! Take it easy & enjoy having a fuss made of you  
Lottie x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

Nic good luck hope ET went well and you are PUPO
L x


----------



## whisks

hi nic, 
yey you are now pupo, you just have to try and keep your mind off it (easier said than done)
i was doing really well in my first week and a half (my 2ww is actually 2 and a half weeks) but now can't stop thinking about it and confinced its not worked.

anyway i hope you do better than me, don't forget it good to do some gentle exercise - just go for short walks about 20 mins, although i have gone on 30 min walks with dp and our dog but i take it really easy.

oh yeah i kept thinking they will fall out when going to the loo, but really they wont!!

take care

whisks xx


----------



## Belbs

Rach - sorry to hear your news    Fingers crossed for next time.

Nic - congrats on being PUPO! I hope your little embies are cosy and you are feeling relaxed. Whisks is right - some gentle exercise is good to get the blood flowing to the uterus. Good luck.    

Hope everyone else is coping with the 2ww.

Belbs xxx


----------



## welshginge

Another BFN for me.


----------



## Pinktink

Oh no   i'm so sorry wg    Have you thought about what you are going to do next? xxx


----------



## southern_angel

Sorry welsheginge


----------



## lesbo_mum

Oh i'm so sorry Welshginge


----------



## whisks

welshginge - so sorry   

love whisks xx


----------



## pem

loads of   welshginge...


----------



## welshginge

Thanks guys. Had a good cry today & will consider our next step. Probably IVF but only if I get some help financially. Ringing Mam tonight.


----------



## lmb15

Welshginge - Sorry to hear your news. Hope you and Dp are doing ok. x


----------



## Belbs

welshginge - sorry to hear your news.


----------



## jellybean123

Well we are 1DPO here, an agonising wait ahead!!

Who else is waiting to test? Oh and what does OTD mean? Something test date?


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

jelly bean wishing you luck OTD is official test date


----------



## Valhalla

Fingers crossed Jelly Bean!


----------



## southern_angel

Hello again Jellybean! 

So far I think it's you, me and lesbo_mum on the 2WW, all at about the same timing (I think lesbo_mum is maybe 1 day behind us). 

How are you feeling? Last time I was really bloated after the insems but that's not been so bad this time. No symptoms here yet but it's too early anyway. 

Fingers crossed! 
Angel


----------



## welshginge

Thanks everyone I've calmed down now. I told my Mum everything & feel better about moving on to our next step (DP trying IUI or IVF for me).

Going shopping with friends today to get outfits for Rocky Horror in 3 weeks - v. excited!!

Good luck to Jellybean, Angelmine, Em & everyone on the 2WW (sorry if I've missed you out). xxx


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

welshginge


----------



## Belbs

Whisks - any news?   for a bfp. Good luck.

Belbs xxx


----------



## whisks

hi there

we have great news its a   for us, we are so happy.

we actually tested on wed, thurs, and yesterday (very naughty i know) but the clinic said to still test today and thankfully its still a bfp with a stronger line today. did a clear blue digital yesterday which was a bit scarey but obviously no need to be scared.

wishing all those still waiting to test all the luck in the world   xxx

whisks xx


----------



## Pepstar

Congratulations Whisk!!


We are also on the 2ww - 1 more week for us though.


----------



## southern_angel

Hurrah! 

Congratulations Whisks


----------



## Guest

Whisks that's wonderful news       

Good luck to everyone else on the 2ww xx


----------



## lmb15

Yay! Congratulations Whisks!    When's your scan? Hope the next 8 months go smoothly. 

Good luck everyone else who is on the 2ww.  

Lisa and Laura x


----------



## ♥JJ1♥

fabulous news Whisks congratulations


----------



## jo36

A huge congratulations to Whisks and Dp on your   - what wonderful news! Noticing those two lines on the test stick is the best sight ever, isn't it?!

Well done!     

love Jo x


----------



## lesbo_mum

woo hoo whisks!!


----------



## lucky2010

huge congrats whisks and dp x


----------



## Belbs

Whisks that is excellent news!       COngratulations! 

Belbs xxx


----------



## jellybean123

Congrats Whisks!!

Day 4 DPO here. I've been feeling odd twinges in my uterus area that I don't normally have, also my hormones are all over the place! I'm soooo emotional and tearful and stroppy!!


----------



## southern_angel

4DOP here too, no symptoms to report really apart from odd twinges. And a craving for toblerone but I don't think I can blame that on being PUPO! 

Also very emotional, although it's been such a roller-coaster of a week that I'd sort of expect to be... 

My mum has invited me to a spa next weekend - haven't managed to tell her yet that I can't go :-(


----------



## whisks

hi everyone and thanks for all your congrats messages  

lisa - will find out when my scan date will be tomorrow when i phone clinic, i can't wait!!!!!

jo - yes the two lines is the best sight ever, although we didn't really believe it at first!!!

good luck to all waiting to test    

whisks xx


----------



## TwoBumps

Oh wow, congratulations Whisks!!!     
Good luck to Angelmine   & jellybean  
Lottie x


----------



## Nic&#039;n&#039;Lau

Hey folks,
long time no post....
Whisks ... AWESOME NEWS!!  VV Happy for you!        

Good luck to Angelmine & Jellybean & Pepstar   Hope you all are doing well!

I've got until Thursday this week for my official test date.  But to be honest it isn't looking great.  Did a test this morning (yes I know its early but I had a dream that i'd tested and it was a BFP and thought it was a sign) .... evidently just another horrid trick to fool me as there wasn't even the faintest of lines!  But i've had twinges, moments of nausea, lots of loo stops, off my tea, metal taste in mouth.....  What's the word   Psychosomatic or something?!  I'm sure I'm making myself have symptoms because I want it so badly!!  

Definitely not testing again .... will just wait until the clinic visit in Thursday.  It can't mess up my day then like it has today!  I'm just desperately hoping this morning's result was wrong!!!!

Trying to stay positive but its hard.

Love to all,
Nic xxx


----------



## whisks

hey nic - its too early to test yet, keeping my fingers crossed for you for thursday  


phoned clinic today and got my first scan booked for 16th feb, i cant wait, just really hope all will be okay  

whisks xx


----------



## Belbs

Nic -    I know that feeling when you've tested early and got a bfn - it's so hard. When I was on my 2ww last summer there was someone who tested the day before her OTD and got a bfn and then the next day got a feint bfp. Try and keep relaxed for Thursday when your body will have had time to produce enough HCG for a pee stick. Wishing you lots of luck.

Best wishes to everybody else on the 2ww.    

Belbs xxx


----------



## Battenberry

Congratulations Whisks! Bet you can't wait for that first scan. I'm really pleased for you! 

Good luck to everyone else on the horrid 2ww. 

Love B x x


----------



## southern_angel

Hi all,

Hope you're holding up *Nic*.

6DPO here and not much to report. Last time I definitely felt 'different' by now. I feel a bit more protective than usual of my tummy again, and still getting occasional odd twinges low down. Was sore on my right side last night, although I'm fairly sure I ovulated on the left this month so that doesn't help!

How is everyone else getting on?

Angel


----------



## jellybean123

Also 6 DPO here and again nothing to report. Yesterday I had period- type cramps, but very mild. So I don't know if that means anything or not...lol!! Has anyone ever used a Clearblue early detecton test? It claims to be able to detect HCG at the amounts present at 7-10 DPO. My gf is going away for a week on Friday and I really want her to with me when I test


----------



## Debbie&#039;s Wife

Congratulations Whisks x x x


----------



## nismat

Many congratulations Whisks - great news that you are pregnant! 

Good luck to those of you on the 2ww; and @ Nic, don't despair, those symptoms do sound quite promising so hopefully you just tested too early!

Jellybean - how many days DPO will you be on Friday? 9PO? I guess it's worth a try with the super-early test given the circs, but just don't expect too much from it! I suppose if you can do it on Friday morning, expecting it to be a negative (because it's so early), then at least you'll have done it together, but can still hold out hope for a postive on OTD.


----------



## welshginge

So pleased for you Whisks - I remember how upset you were the first tx. So glad you have a positive result this time, hope it all goes well for you. x


----------



## M2M

CONGRATULATIONS WHISKS!!!


----------



## whisks

thanks everyone  

love whisks xx


----------



## Nic&#039;n&#039;Lau

Hi everyone,

less than 24 hrs to go....... Aaaaarghhhhh........ I've felt lots of things but now I just feel scared.  I'd rather be in ignorant bliss than hear any bad news.

jellybean .... can you wait until she's back rather than test early?  if you can possibly just wait you might just save yourself the heartache of a BFN when really its just too early to test even if you are really pregnant... I know its hard... I gave in too early and thats why I had a couple of wasted depressed days in the last week.  Please don't put yourself through it.  Thinking of you!

In fact thinking of all of you who are going through this horrid 2ww .... I hope we all get lots of lovely BFPs!!

                

Love to you all,
Nic xxxxxx


----------



## southern_angel

Fingers crossed for you today Hopeful Nic, and for you too JellyBean if you go ahead with testing early.


----------



## Nic&#039;n&#039;Lau

BFN for me....  Gutted doesn't even come close.

Good luck to all of you... hope you have far better news than me,
xxx


----------



## whisks

Nic  

love whisks xx


----------



## TwoBumps

Sorry Nic   Look after yourselves x


----------



## Pepstar

Nic    Sorry that this cycle wasn't successful.



....

2 more sleeps until testing day (sounds a bit like Christmas!) but am not feeling very positive.  Have very PMT like symptoms but I am trying to hold out some hope for Saturday morning.

How is everyone else on the 2ww doing?


----------



## southern_angel

Sorry Nic    Sending  


8/9DPO here, still not much to report in terms of symptoms, I'm not feeling very positive about things at the moment...


----------



## nismat

Sorry to hear the bad news Nic   
BFNs are horrible, however you've tried to conceive, but when it's IVF and so much is invested in it financially (as well as emotionally), it's seriously crushing when it doesn't work.


----------



## Battenberry

Nic x


----------



## Damelottie

I'm so very sorry Nic


----------



## MandMtb

Nic sending you a huge  

S x


----------



## lesbo_mum

Nic so sorry its a BFN  

Good luck for those still testing  

I'm not even gonna bother testing as last insem was a week ago and for some reason i finally ovulated this morning!! CD 24!!! I have always ovulated in the past on CD 16 or 17 for over a year of tracking!


----------



## southern_angel

Sorry it looks like dates were wrong Em :-( 

I've ovulated really late once since I've been charting as well (2+ years). Hopefully your cycles will get back on track quickly...


----------



## Pinktink

nic   I totally understand how you are feeling, it's gutting  give yourself time to heal and take care of each other xxx


----------



## jellybean123

So sorry Nic 

Well I'm 9DPO today. We decided to do an early test yesterday and used a Clearblue early predictor. It came up not pregnant but I took it apart and there were 2 lines on the test strip. Having googled there seems to be mixed opinion on whether this in indicative of a pregnancy. Some say that Clearblue use strips that also pick up LH so it is just picking that up, others say (and have quoted the Clearblu website) that this new early predictor test only picks up HCG. I bought a regular test and got a negative, but that's not suprising only being 8DPO. GOSH!!

In other news, I am nauseous and have been for over 24 hours now. Have others experienced this so early in a pregnancy?


----------



## M2M

I don't come on this thread much as I'm not on the 2WW (yet ) but just want to say I'm so sorry Nic that it was a  for you this time... big hugs to you honey.  Look after yourselves.

Also welcome to jellybean123 and I hope your feint  is a real !!!


----------



## Belbs

Nic - I am so sorry to hear your news.     Many of us know how hard it is is when you so desperately want a child and you get a bfn but with a little time it will feel less painful and I find planning the next step helps to keep positive. Take care of yourself and DP and have a cosy weekend with several glasses of wine.    

Belbs xxx


----------



## southern_angel

Hi all,

10DPO now and I'm feeling slightly more (cautiously) optimistic. BBT does appear to be rising again, if it's still up tomorrow then that would suggest a second thermal shift which would be great news...

I'm bloated enough that the two friends I've seen who know have both commente - my lovely friend at work said it looked like it was working! Some pinkish stain to CM today although no actual spotting (which I had 9DPO last time). I've been really tired for the last couple of days too.

Temped to test early but trying to hold out!

How are things with you *JellyBean*? Are you testing again over weekend or waiting for your DP to get back?

Crossed fingers...


----------



## jellybean123

I'm 10 DPO too and still feeling nauseous. My period is due on the 8th as I usually have a 12 day LP. I'm thinking about testing again...I know I shouldn't but the desire to know is overwhelming. Anyone else test early (10DPO) and get a positive? 

Angelmine- the pinkish cm could be implantation? When are you going to test, or will you just wait to see if AF arrives? When is she due?


----------



## southern_angel

Hi JellyBean,

I think 10DPO is still quite early to test... Can you hold off until tomorrow - I think the tests are supposed to get a bit more accurate once you get to the day before your period is due. 

I'm trying to hold off testing until Thursday which is when AF would be due. Yes, am hoping pinkish CM might be implantation although it's later than the spotting I had last time and I think I ovulated earlier this time.

Keeping my fingers crossed for you  and  for some BFPs on the board this month


----------



## Pepstar

Sounds positive Angelmine!  Good luck to both you and Jellybean  


Another bfn for us today - next step will be to move to an injectible IUI cycle and then most likely IVF.


----------



## southern_angel

Sorry Pepstar   

Hope you and DP are holding up as best you can  

Angel


----------



## jellybean123

Sorry to hear that Pepstar . Good luck for next time xxx

I'm gna test tomorrow morning with FMU. Fingers crossed!!


----------



## Pinktink

I'm so sorry pepstar   xx


----------



## Pepstar

Thanks everyone.

We are ok - we have had a good chat and of course are a wee bit sad but are putting the plans in place to look at our other options and are now having more serious discussions about ivf.  DW says that the one good thing to come out of this is at least she has someone to share cleaning the litter tray with    We are now looking towards the next cycle and hoping that cycle number 3 and the different drug regime will bring us some good news.

Good luck for tomorrow jellybean!


----------



## Damelottie

Pepstar - Really sorry to hear about the BFN   . Glad you're feeling positive about next steps tho  

angelmine -  for you on here too


----------



## jellybean123

Well I couldn't resist and tested yesterday...BFN. It was with a cheapo test tho, so it probably needs a higher amount of hcg than the first response or clearblue ones. I still feel sick and if its a BFN I just don't know why. Think I'm just gna wait for af to show now and test again if she doesn't.


----------



## southern_angel

Hi Jellybean

I tested this morning too, also negative :-( But it is really early for both of us - loads of people get a negative result and then a positive one... 

Stupid pee sticks!  

Don't give up hope yet  

Angel


----------



## Pepstar

Sorry to hear that you both got bfns but like you say, it is still early so


----------



## lesbo_mum

Angelmine and Jellybean i really hope your BFN's turn into BFP's.


----------



## Damelottie

New home this way

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=227362.0


----------

